# "che non sono la più giovane e figa aborro"



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

*"che non sono la più giovane e figa aborro"*

*che non sono la più giovane e figa
aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)


Avrei voluto chiederle se potevo prendere spunto da questa sua frase per un trid di leggerezza, ma non posso inviarle mp, dunque procedo senza consenso 



Mi piacerebbe parlare del rapporto che abbiamo con la fisicità, che importanza le diamo nel porci  e come si affronta l'inevitabile decadans che a tutti tocca.  E anche se e quanto influisce l'aver subito un tradimento nella percezione del proprio corpo, se ci si vede più brutte/i e insignificanti, se si va in crisi anche da quel punto di vista, se si finisce di crollare o se si reagisce apparecchiandosi di brutto per farsi forza.


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


mi sfugge però dove stia la leggerezza francamente :singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2015)

Minchia, io ho già dato nel mio 3d sulla bambolona bionda 
Comunque anche gli uomini temono il "decadimento".
Non mi sono posto ancora il problema, però quando mi dicono che sembro più giovane dei miei anni mi fa piacere come a una checca, quindi sicuramente il "problema" potrei sentirlo.
Da pluritradito mi sentivo un cesso a pedali, un rottame inservibile, inappetibile anche per l'ultima delle donne.
Ogni tanto c'è qualche ricaduta ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mi sfugge però dove stia la leggerezza francamente :singleeye:



Ti amo!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2015)

Se ci si rapporta con persone molto più giovani credo che ci si voglia illudere di sentirsi più giovani.
Tra coetanei non si pone il problema. La decadenza è reciproca.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2015)

Temo di averlo detto troppe volte ma trovo che sia importante l'armomia rispetto alla propia età. Io mi sento una bella donna di 50 anni, se volessi essere la ragazza di venti che ero sarei in grossa crisi.


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo!:rotfl:




comunque, sinceramente, a me secca invecchiare. secca e spiace. certo l'alternativa è morire giovani sicchè....


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mi sfugge però dove stia la leggerezza francamente :singleeye:



E quindi? Mica si può capire sempre tutto :rotfl:



Stark72 ha detto:


> Minchia, io ho già dato nel mio 3d sulla bambolona bionda
> Comunque anche gli uomini temono il "decadimento".
> Non mi sono posto ancora il problema, però quando mi dicono che sembro più giovane dei miei anni mi fa piacere come a una checca, quindi sicuramente il "problema" potrei sentirlo.
> Da pluritradito mi sentivo un cesso a pedali, un rottame inservibile, inappetibile anche per l'ultima delle donne.
> Ogni tanto c'è qualche ricaduta ancora.


E non t'ho seguito su quel 3d.. Faccio sempre fatica ad immaginare anche gli uomini alle prese con codeste considerazioni, mi pare che siano soprattutto le donne a confrontarsi e demolirsi fisicamente (a me il tradimento ha proprio segato le gambe). Dunque anche a distanza di tempo qualche insicurezza continua a venire fuori?


----------



## Alessandra (6 Novembre 2015)

Quello che cerco di ripetermi,  dopo una delusione d'amore,  è che io sono sempre io. Non divento più brutta solo perché uno mi molla. 
(Me lo devo ripetere, a volte....).

Quindi si, tendo a  "demolirmi".
Poi reagisco. Non sono una che si apparecchia a festa perché non mi va di sciuparmi la pelle con il make up, ma mi ammazzo di sport. Questo è il mio modo di "apparecchiarmi ".


----------



## Alessandra (6 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Temo di averlo detto troppe volte ma trovo che sia importante l'armomia rispetto alla propia età. Io mi sento una bella donna di 50 anni, se volessi essere la ragazza di venti che ero sarei in grossa crisi.


Una donna, quando è bella,  lo è a qualsiasi età. 
Mia mamma è una bellissima 60enne.  Pelle meravigliosa. 

Una volta sull'autobus non riuscivo a staccare gli occhi dal bellissimo volto di una 70enne. 
Aveva lineamenti bellissimi. Forse da giovane sara' stata una brigitte bardot.  Era veramente bella.

(Ero brava nei ritratti.  Quando vedo un volto bello o interessante,  inevitabilmente rimango quasi in fissa ad osservare I lineamenti )


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque, sinceramente, a me secca invecchiare. secca e spiace. certo l'alternativa è morire giovani sicchè....


il problema per me non è  fisico.patisco molto non essere pronta, efficiente , elastica  e al passo con i tempi sempre in modo adeguato .sono competitiva in quel senso .


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si rapporta con persone molto più giovani credo che ci si voglia illudere di sentirsi più giovani.
> Tra coetanei non si pone il problema. La decadenza è reciproca.



Se per tutta una serie di circostanze ci si trova a frequentare (tipo per lavoro e per diletto) persone molto più giovani per buona parte del proprio tempo, i paragoni sono inevitabili.  Diventare all'improvviso semitrasparenti o constatare che gli sguardi che prima si soffermavano ora scivolano via è deprimente, almeno finchè non ci si abitua (altro che leggerezza, passante, scherzavo).



Minerva ha detto:


> Temo di averlo detto troppe volte ma trovo che sia importante l'armomia rispetto alla propia età. Io mi sento una bella donna di 50 anni, se volessi essere la ragazza di venti che ero sarei in grossa crisi.



Anch'io ho sempre detto che mi piace essere considerata una bella signora della mia età piuttosto che una vecchia che vuol apparire ggiovane a tutti costi. Ma tra il dire e il fare c'è lo specchio di mezzo


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque, sinceramente, a me secca invecchiare. secca e spiace. certo l'alternativa è morire giovani sicchè....



A me non seccherebbe se avessi a che fare sempre con persone più o meno del mio stesso range, ma mi ritrovo ad essere sempre la più vecchia del gruppo e anche se, come Alessandra, lo sport mi salva, mi capita di vergognarmi di dire la mia età. Mi sa che è grave e che ho qualcosa da risolvere


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema per me non è  fisico.patisco molto non essere pronta, efficiente , elastica  e al passo con i tempi sempre in modo adeguato .sono competitiva in quel senso .



Va bene l'armonia e l'efficienza e la brillantezza intellettuale, ma perdere la figaggine non ha sempre il suo perchè, sul quale un po' si rosica?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se per tutta una serie di circostanze ci si trova a frequentare (tipo per lavoro e per diletto) persone molto più giovani per buona parte del proprio tempo, i paragoni sono inevitabili.  Diventare all'improvviso semitrasparenti o constatare che gli sguardi che prima si soffermavano ora scivolano via è deprimente, almeno finchè non ci si abitua (altro che leggerezza, passante, scherzavo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu dici due cose diverse.

Un conto è piacere agli altri ed è normale che non c'è partita con chi è più giovane.
Ma ci si aspetta forse di piacere ai giovani?!
Oggi un quasi coetaneo, più giovane, mi ha dato della bella morettona, volevo correggere in brunetta :carneval:.

Se invece ci si giudica da sé è un'altra storia. Io m trovo orrenda, ma è perché mi paragono a una giovane: me giovane. Ma quella giovane lì mi è tanto simpatica!


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E quindi? Mica si può capire sempre tutto :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> E non t'ho seguito su quel 3d.. Faccio sempre fatica ad immaginare anche gli uomini alle prese con codeste considerazioni, mi pare che siano soprattutto le donne a confrontarsi e demolirsi fisicamente (a me il tradimento ha proprio segato le gambe). *Dunque anche a distanza di tempo qualche insicurezza continua a venire fuori?*


Per quanto mi riguarda sì.
Sebbene la fase acuta sia passata, ancora adesso l'interesse di una donna inizialmente mi sorprende.
Quindi lo strascico di autosvalutazione c'è.
Considera che quando la bambolona mi scrisse per la prima volta un messaggio per chiedermi se avevo da fare e se mi andava di vederci, io le risposi "ma che mi hai mandato un messaggio per sbaglio?".
S'è talmente sbragata dalle risate che ha pensato che fosse una battuta invece io ero sorpreso sul serio!


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dici due cose diverse.
> 
> Un conto è piacere agli altri ed è normale che non c'è partita con chi è più giovane.
> Ma ci si aspetta forse di piacere ai giovani?!
> ...



Forse se si è sempre piaciute a quelli più giovani, anche di molto, stupidamente ci si aspetta che sia sempre così. Molto stupidamente :carneval:


Io da giovane non mi sono percepita come una gran bellezza, anche se forse ero pure caruccia, perciò non "mi" rimpiango a 20 o 30 anni, proprio per niente. I 40 secondo me sono il top, sia per le donne che per gli uomini.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda sì.
> Sebbene la fase acuta sia passata, ancora adesso l'interesse di una donna inizialmente mi sorprende.
> Quindi lo strascico di autosvalutazione c'è.
> Considera che quando la bambolona mi scrisse per la prima volta un messaggio per chiedermi se avevo da fare e se mi andava di vederci, io le risposi "ma che mi hai mandato un messaggio per sbaglio?".
> S'è talmente sbragata dalle risate che ha pensato che fosse una battuta invece io ero sorpreso sul serio!



Ma prima di subire i tradimenti com'eri da questo punto di vista? La relazione con la tua ex ti dava sicurezze, cioè l'essere amato da lei te le dava?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse se si è sempre piaciute a quelli più giovani, anche di molto, stupidamente ci si aspetta che sia sempre così. Molto stupidamente :carneval:
> 
> 
> Io da giovane non mi sono percepita come una gran bellezza, anche se forse ero pure caruccia, perciò non "mi" rimpiango a 20 o 30 anni, proprio per niente. I 40 secondo me sono il top, sia per le donne che per gli uomini.


Vedi? Ribalti il mio sentire.

Del resto che te ne faresti di un ragazzo che considera quello che piace a te roba da anziani?
Non avevi detto di avere figli ormai grandini?


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2015)

È un argomento sul quale rifletto spesso. Il tempo è inarrestabile(già siamo quasi a natale  ). 

Ancora sono giovane, è vero, ma ad esempio per il mondo della moda a 24 anni sei già "vecchia". ( per fare un esempio, non è un mio cruccio).Però ci si passa tutti. E l'importante è essere belli per la propria età.

Una signora della mia città veste con vestiti adolescente, anche per pulire le scale tacco 12/14, e colori appariscenti. Ha 65 anni circa. La trovo ridicola. Invece ci sono donne della stessa età la cui bellezza mi incanta. Ad esempio un taglio curato di capelli, una camicia,un bel pantalone, ecc.. davvero io da 20enne le ammiro e spero di invecchiare bene come loro.

Dalla mia spero che il dna mi aiuti. Mia mamma la scambiano spesso per 35enne, eppure supera i 50. Mio papà va per i 60 e lo scambiano per 40enne. Poi stà a vedè che a me a 30 mi scambieranno per 50enne :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma prima di subire i tradimenti com'eri da questo punto di vista? La relazione con la tua ex ti dava sicurezze, cioè l'essere amato da lei te le dava?


Essere amati penso renda sempre più sicuri.
Dopo il primo tradimento sono andato giù, gli anni successivi hanno peggiorato la situazione e poi il tradimento finale.
Quando sono arrivato qua, io una donna non riuscivo neanche a guardarla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Ribalti il mio sentire.
> 
> Del resto che te ne faresti di un ragazzo che considera quello che piace a te roba da anziani?
> Non avevi detto di avere figli ormai grandini?



Bruna, non me ne farei niente adesso. E' ridicolo solo il pensiero di ricevere attenzioni da persone dell'età dei figli e quelle rarissime volte che ancora succede (qualche cecato) piuttosto tendo ad offendermi perchè immagino che mi confondano con la moltitudine di donne grandi (a me capita di radarizzarne diverse) che invece ne sono gratificate eccome. Ecco lì sparo la mia età e buonanotte ai suonatori, festa finita :carneval:

Quello che voglio dire è che c'è un momento preciso in cui si realizza di non essere più giovani, e che si può far fatica ad accettare il concetto, pur essendo nell'ordine naturale delle cose.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> È un argomento sul quale rifletto spesso. Il tempo è inarrestabile(già siamo quasi a natale  ).
> 
> Ancora sono giovane, è vero, ma ad esempio per il mondo della moda a 24 anni sei già "vecchia". ( per fare un esempio, non è un mio cruccio).Però ci si passa tutti. E l'importante è essere belli per la propria età.
> 
> ...





E' il *sembrare* più giovani che frega


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' il *sembrare* più giovani che frega


E non è visto come un "elogio"? 
Cosa ti spaventa? Che una più giovane possa esser preferita a te, ad esempio?
 Io ci penso, perché lo leggo spesso come una dlle paure(vedi l'ultimo flirt di Stark, che gli ripeteva che poteva permettersi una 30enne).. però alla fin fine mi dico che io un uomo di una certa età che pur avendo una bella coetanea al suo fianco,continua ad avere la bava per una più giovane, non lo vorrei mai. Io apprezzo gli uomini che fanno presente ad altri che io potrei esser loro figlia, quando mi rivolgono attenzioni a me non gradite!


----------



## Divì (7 Novembre 2015)

Mi ricordo uno scambio tra Valeria Valeri (90 anni) e Milena Vukotic ne "Le fuggitive" di di Pierre Palmade e Christophe Duthuron, una commedia francese che ho visto nel 2012.
La Valeri interpretava una signora anziana in fuga dall'ospizio in cui l'aveva messa la figlia alla morte del marito, la Vukotic una donna più giovane ma matura fuggita da casa il giorno del diciottesimo compleanno della figli. La commedia presenta due donne di età differenti: una sembra poter avere ancora qualche possibilità che forse lei stessa non è in grado di affrontare direttamente, l'altra invece racconta il momento in cui la donna, ad una certa età, diventa trasparente per l'uomo pur continuando a desiderare la comunicazione e il desiderio con l'uomo e per l'uomo e che non chiede più nulla perché pare brutto. Viene mostrato lo stereotipo in cui si è "ancora" belle però arriva un punto in cui non ti puoi più permettere alcune cose. Il messaggio principale dice che c'è un età per ogni cosa, ma si intende una sorta di malinconia che sconcerta.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Temo di averlo detto troppe volte ma trovo che sia importante l'armomia rispetto alla propia età. Io mi sento una bella donna di 50 anni, se volessi essere la ragazza di venti che ero sarei in grossa crisi.


Sono completamente, visceralmente d'accordo. Se volessi essere la ragazza di venti che ero, sarei dieci volte più brutta di ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


Rapporto con la fisicità quasi nullo, nel senso che mi interessa poco, il giusto, non sono in fissa. Più che della decadenza fisica io mi pongo il problema della salute ... In sintesi il botox non mi avrà mai   Non ha influito il tradimento sulla percezione del mio aspetto fisico ( forse perché non sono mai stata dominata dalla esigenza di Apparire), non ho nemmeno cambiato pettinatura dopo il tradimento il che è tutto dire


----------



## Divì (7 Novembre 2015)

Io ero una bellissima ragazza, peccato che non mi piacevo. Ero molto infastidita dai complimenti volgari che ho subito e degli sguardi lubrici degli uomini.

Quel che mi è sempre mancata è l'autostima, non ho mai davvero capito perché.

Adesso comincio a rendermi conto che sto diventando progressivamente sempre più trasparente, in effetti.
Nel senso che mi guardano ma non mi vedono.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Io da piccola grassoccia e maschiaccio ribelle 
Mia madre una bellissima donna molto curata mi teneva con questo taglio di capelli che sembravo un ragazzino un po pesante 
Forse x comodità fattosta che mi sentivo urenda poco curata simpatica molto ma bruttina sciapa"
Poi verso i 18 sono sbocciata dimagrita ( sport agonistico ) fatto crescere un po i capelli mi hanno chiamato per qualche pubblicita sfilate ho fatto Universita aiutandomi economicamente come ragazza immagine ragazza ombrellino motorshow ecc e avrei dovuto acquisire sicurezza invece poca  dentro di me ero sempre quella bruttina dei 12 anni un po sfigata insomma non mi sono mai vista bella e mi sentivo inferiore in un mondo quello di queste agenzie dove sei giudicata dolo x aspetto estetici 
Ora se rivedo foto dei 20 anni penso come ero bella eppure insicura che stupida quanti ptoblrmi  mi ponevo 
Adesso sono una bella donna ma uguale ho dentro di me ancora quelle insicurezze ma per fortuna il giudizio altrui sul mio aspetto fisico mi frega il giusto so
Riconosco che essere carine aiuta anche nel lavoro e in generale nei rapporti con gli altri ma ciò che conta è l autostima è l idea che si ha di se ben oltre il lato estetico


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rapporto con la fisicità quasi nullo, nel senso che mi interessa poco, il giusto, non sono in fissa. Più che della decadenza fisica io mi pongo il problema della salute ... In sintesi il botox non mi avrà mai   Non ha influito il tradimento sulla percezione del mio aspetto fisico ( forse perché non sono mai stata dominata dalla esigenza di Apparire), non ho nemmeno cambiato pettinatura dopo il tradimento il che è tutto dire


Idem mai dato peso al fisico ne mio ne degli altri. Invecchiare mi spaventa solo per il pensiero della morte. Per il resto non mi pesa. Sono la più vecchia del mio ufficio. Lavoro con due 35enni che ne dimostrano 10 in meno. Non ho invidia.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io da piccola grassoccia e maschiaccio ribelle
> Mia madre una bellissima donna molto curata mi teneva con questo taglio di capelli che sembravo un ragazzino un po pesante
> Forse x comodità fattosta che mi sentivo urenda poco curata simpatica molto ma bruttina sciapa"
> Poi verso i 18 sono sbocciata dimagrita ( sport agonistico ) fatto crescere un po i capelli mi hanno chiamato per qualche pubblicita sfilate ho fatto Universita aiutandomi economicamente come ragazza immagine ragazza ombrellino motorshow ecc e avrei dovuto acquisire sicurezza invece poca  dentro di me ero sempre quella bruttina dei 12 anni un po sfigata insomma non mi sono mai vista bella e mi sentivo inferiore in un mondo quello di queste agenzie dove sei giudicata dolo x aspetto estetici
> ...


La prima parte del tuo racconto mi ha ricordato una mia amica. Da adolescente schernita per il suo aspetto fisico ( la strega) poi sbocciata verso i 20 anni attirando l'attenzione di coloro che la schernivano in passato. E' rimasta un'insicura, vita incasinata, non è mai riuscita a trovare una serenità sentimentale. Ora vive sola e piuttosto infelice, prosegue ad agire in modo stravagante per affermare se stessa e attirare l'attenzione su di se. Irrisolta.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La prima parte del tuo racconto mi ha ricordato una mia amica. Da adolescente schernita per il suo aspetto fisico ( la strega) poi sbocciata verso i 20 anni attirando l'attenzione di coloro che la schernivano in passato. E' rimasta un'insicura, vita incasinata, non è mai riuscita a trovare una serenità sentimentale. Ora vive sola e piuttosto infelice, prosegue ad agire in modo stravagante per affermare se stessa e attirare l'attenzione su di se. Irrisolta.


BE non ero schernita non a questi livelli avevo compagne davvero bruttine e i ragazzi sanno essere crudeli con me nei successo 

era più un insicurezza nella mia testa per 5 kg in più perche i miei non badavano certo a comprarmi le cose alla moda non potevo truccarmi eccecc

Oggi in parte posso pure dire grazie perché ho sempre cercato di emergere x altre caratteristiche vuoi ironia impegni nello studio 

Comunque non sento la competizione con donne più giovani 
Ho colleghe single magari separate che invece la patiscono ma posso capirle un po
E Non critico chi fa uso di trattamenti estetici se non si esagera ma fatti x se non certo per ritrovare i tuoi 20 anni

Detto ciò io faccio tanto sport ma più x un discorso di salute e inutile dirlo d'una delle cose che fa meglio anche mentalmente e a ricaduta sul fisico 

Dei miei 20 anni al limite manca un po la libertà  di prendere partire viaggiare 
Spero che i miei figli abbiano voglia di viaggiare tanti ecco


----------



## Tessa (7 Novembre 2015)

Il tradimento ha dato il colpo di grazia alla mia femminilita', gia' abbastanza repressa. 
Bella ero forse ancor di piu' in quel periodo, come mi capita da sempre quando sto male. Ma non basta essere belli, se dentro sei un ramo secco. L'altra era meno bella ma naturalmente sexy. 

Per il resto faccio tutto il possibile per fermare l'inevitabile. 
Mi stracuro, principalmente per me.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


Tengo in modo maniacale alla mia persona, fisicamente e non. Ultimamente sono incazzato nero con me stesso perchè tramite visita oculistica sono risultato astigmatico.
Il medico mi disse, signor Ultimo lei è sempre stato astigmatico, ma con l'avanzare dell'età e con i problemi che lei ha avuto ultimamente di congiuntivite hanno fatto emergere l'astigmatismo. 

Avrei voluto ucciderlo sto deficiente, avanzamento dell'età? A chii?? 

Adesso ho gli occhiali da vista, ma son diventato ancor più fascinoso!! 

Affronto l'età che avanza con i mezzi che ho a disposizione, creme contorno occhi ad esempio, shampoo di un certo tipo,preparazione al sole dell'estate con delle pillole che mi proteggono la pelle... etc..


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tengo in modo maniacale alla mia persona, fisicamente e non. Ultimamente sono incazzato nero con me stesso perchè tramite visita oculistica sono risultato astigmatico.
> Il medico mi disse, signor Ultimo lei è sempre stato astigmatico, ma con l'avanzare dell'età e con i problemi che lei ha avuto ultimamente di congiuntivite hanno fatto emergere l'astigmatismo.
> 
> Avrei voluto ucciderlo sto deficiente, avanzamento dell'età? A chii??
> ...


Azz fai molte cose più di me...devo iniziare a preoccuparmi


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tengo in modo maniacale alla mia persona, fisicamente e non. Ultimamente sono incazzato nero con me stesso perchè tramite visita oculistica sono risultato astigmatico.
> Il medico mi disse, signor Ultimo lei è sempre stato astigmatico, ma con l'avanzare dell'età e con i problemi che lei ha avuto ultimamente di congiuntivite hanno fatto emergere l'astigmatismo.
> 
> Avrei voluto ucciderlo sto deficiente, avanzamento dell'età? A chii??
> ...




Comunque non c'è niente di male a curarsi
Ma le rughe intorno all occhio a me piacciono ( nell uomo )..nella donna naaaah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz fai molte cose più di me...devo iniziare a preoccuparmi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






Carola ha detto:


> Comunque non c'è niente di male a curarsi
> Ma le rughe intorno all occhio a me piacciono ( nell uomo )..nella donna naaaah


Ci sono.. Ci sono le rughe attorno agli occhi..... le ho sempre avute anche anche a 18 anni. E' una caratteristica propria mia, del mio viso. Col tempo e con il sorriso/risata si sono accentuate, con le creme sono ritornate alle origini. 

Non credevo funzionassero certe creme, mentre invece...


----------



## mistral (7 Novembre 2015)

Classica bambina con i codini color miele a cui veniva ripetuto "ma che bella bambina ",fiocchi e gonnelline nelle occasioni ufficiali ma maschiaccio dentro.La mia vita la passavo a fare spericolatezze,arrampicata sugli alberi o giù per discese lunghissime in bicicletta e tutto il peggio che fa urlare una madre.Il mio angelo ccustode ha fatto fatiche non indifferenti per tenermi in piedi.
Tranne una volta in cui pensava di poter state tranquillo,qualcuno che ha avuto un colpo di sonno mentre era alla guida mi ha massacrata e prima di poter fare altre pazzie ho dovuto aspettare qualche annetto.I maschi mi adoravano ,ero una di loro ma capitava che si innamorassero e io strabuzzavo gli occhi ,quasi mi dava fastidio che non mi vedessero appunto come una di loro.In ogni caso non li notavo molto, fino ai 14 anni quando ho cominciato a notarli eccome.
La cosa é durata poco perché a 15 anni mi ritrovo alle costole  quello che sarebbe diventato mio marito che due mesi dopo mi chiese di sposarlo (quando avrei compiuto 18 anni ,quindi un preavviso di tre anni:rotfl
Per farla breve ,ho passato anni ( con pause fisiologiche dovute alla giovane età ) con un marito innamorato,che ogni giorno ripeteva quanto fossi bella,quanto nonostante gli anni che passavano io gli piacessi sempre come il primo giorno sotto tutti i punti di vista quindi la mia vanìtá era soddisfatta pienamente da lui ,il mio ego accarezzato e nutrito.
Quando abbiamo passato il periodo nero,con le incomprensioni i rancori,la mancanza totale di dialogo,se guardo le foto,ero una lampadina spenta ,uno sguardo morto,stessa cosa lui.Sembravo più vecchia di 10 anni.A suo tempo non mi accorgevo ma se faccio un confronto con foto di oggi con quelle di due anni fa ,il giudizio é impietoso .
Dopo la scoperta del tradimento ,qualcosa é scattato ,una terribile voglia di coccolarmi,di pensare a me.Mi sono messa anche a civettare con chi mi capitava (purché interessante),e per qualche tempo ho fatto indigestione di lusinghe e sguardi appaganti.In modo infantile godevo anche di complimenti palesi ricevuti in presenza delle mie figlie che poi chiacchierando riferivano al padre il quale ingoiava malamente il rospo di turno vista la sua gelosia e il suo senso assoluto di possesso nei miei confronti.Lo so che é infantile ma mi pareva un modo per dirgli che io non avevo tradito nonostante il periodo nero,non perché non avessi potuto ma semplicemente perché non avevo volutra quella foga si é attenuata ma rimane comunque  una cura di me superiore a quella che avevo prima e il ricevere complimenti o sguardi di approvazione ora mi fa piacere.Fermo restando che non faccio uso di décolleté esposti ,minigonne vertiginose ,trucco o parrucco accentuato.Continuo ad avere i miei capelli color miele ,quando sarò costretta a farmi la tinta magari oserò qualche colore shock.Comunque mi piaccio molto più ora che non 20 anni fa e il rapportarmi ai coetanei mi lascia quasi sempre in vantaggio,fare colpo sui giovanissimi non mi interessa,e quando accade mi lascia indifferente perché credo che porti a vivere in affanno,un combattere contro natura.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tengo in modo maniacale alla mia persona, fisicamente e non. Ultimamente sono incazzato nero con me stesso perchè tramite visita oculistica sono risultato astigmatico.
> Il medico mi disse, signor Ultimo lei è sempre stato astigmatico, ma con l'avanzare dell'età e con i problemi che lei ha avuto ultimamente di congiuntivite hanno fatto emergere l'astigmatismo.
> 
> Avrei voluto ucciderlo sto deficiente, avanzamento dell'età? A chii??
> ...


Maremma ultimo, al tuo confronto so una principiante  creme contorno occhi ? No


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz fai molte cose più di me...devo iniziare a preoccuparmi


No, no, siamo belle lo stesso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, no, siamo belle lo stesso


Dici? Mah io semplicemente non ho voglia di creme cretine ecc ecc
Ho invece la fissa dei capelli ma non nel senso che gli dedico tempo a casa ma che andrei spessissimo dal parrucchiere.
Come in questo momento che mi concedo un paio d'ore e cambio un po' look


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Mah io semplicemente non ho voglia di creme cretine ecc ecc
> Ho invece la fissa dei capelli ma non nel senso che gli dedico tempo a casa ma che andrei spessissimo dal parrucchiere.
> Come in questo momento che mi concedo un paio d'ore e cambio un po' look


Io non la pazienza di incremarmi,non da parte del mio DNA evidentemente. Sui capelli condivido   Infatti prossima tappa dal parrucchiere taglio e poi colore


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Io invece odio andare  dal parrucchiere mi annoio a morte 
Invece si a massaggi che mi rilassano e sport
Creme poco solo sul viso e la differenza tra pelli curate e no purtroppo c'è 
Però creme rigorosamente da farmacie le altre soldi buttati dice mia zia dermatologa


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ad esempio per il mondo della moda a 24 anni sei già "vecchia".


Te ne prego Scared... :rotfl:

Mah. Conosco 50enni bellissime.
E ho amiche over 40 che hanno una pelle migliore della mia.
E ex colleghe della mia età - oltre che con una carriera di "amori" del tutto discreta - che si vivono davvero male.
Io stessa a 20 anni ero splendida, ma con una percezione del mio corpo da far ridere i polli.

Insomma, l'anagrafe non mi preoccupa e non credo nemmeno che la percezione di sè sia direttamente legata all'età.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Te ne prego Scared*... :rotfl:
> 
> Mah. Conosco 50enni bellissime.
> E ho amiche over 40 che hanno una pelle migliore della mia.
> ...


Ah non lo dire a me, secondo me il picco della bellezza è attorno ai 40 anni, sia per uomini che donne. 

Ad esempio, anche se di anni ne ha di più, trovo bellissima Diane Keaton, davvero una donna stupenda!


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah non lo dire a me, secondo me il picco della bellezza è attorno ai 40 anni, sia per uomini che donne.


[video]https://www.facebook.com/LatoDwebserie/videos/1462951567335791/[/video]

IO TI OOOOODIOOOOOOOOO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2015)

*Confermo*

il picco della bellezza e della piena energia è a 40 anni.
Questa è l'età che rimpiango tanto.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Uh madonna io a 40 ho dato di matto e fatto una serie di danni

E dire che tra i 20-28 soddisfazioni ne ne sono levata 
Vabbè


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/LatoDwebserie/videos/1462951567335791/[/video]
> 
> IO TI OOOOODIOOOOOOOOO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:
Bellissimo! !


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Uh madonna io a 40 ho dato di matto e fatto una serie di danni
> 
> E dire che *tra i 20-28 soddisfazioni ne ne sono levata*
> Vabbè



Ecco, forse dovresti fare il punto della situazione guardando a ritroso la tua vita fino ad oggi.
Ti pare poco quello che hai scritto?
Sono 8 anni di soddisfazioni...e mi immagino che tu intenda a livello generale, divertimento amoroso compreso.
 Tanta roba, tanta esperienza.
Hai avuto tanto dalla vita, ora fermati e fai di tutto per apprezzare quello che hai e che non è affatto poco: una famiglia e un marito che, nonostante tutto, ti ama ancora o che, comunque, vuole stare con te.
Questi aspetti sono l'essenza e il senso da dare alla vita, se si riesce a coglierlo.
Non è rassegnazione, né tanto meno "accontentarsi". E' apprezzare Carola.

P.s. io di soddisfazioni me ne sono tolte poche, per lo meno, in quel senso (e un po' mi sono anche mancate), ma il bello che c'era nella mia vita superava di gran lunga le mancate esperienze e quello che avrei potuto fare in altro contesto.


----------



## LDS (7 Novembre 2015)

una bella donna, con fascino, stile, classe e personalità, anche a 50 fa ancora girare la testa ad un sacco di gente.

vi faccio un esempio molto semplice.

Quando ho preso il treno per rientrare a casa da montecarlo qualche giorno fa, nello stesso scompartimento, che fra il resto era completamente vuoto eravamo in 5.

un gruppetto di 3 signore che quando sono entrato non ho nemmeno notato ( ero preso con i miei bagagli ) il sottoscritto ed un nonnetto sull'ottantina.

quando mi sono sistemato, ho girato la testa sulla destra ed ho realizzato che le 3 signore erano sulla cinquantina, abbastanza divertenti, in rientro dalle vacanze probabilmente, piacevoli anche all'aspetto.
Io ho non ancora 30 anni e a guardarmi in faccia ne dimostro forse 20, perciò, l'impressione che si ha di me fino a che non apro bocca è alquanto sommaria.
Torniamo al dunque.
Nel gruppetto di 3 signore, 2 erano fumatrici abbastanza incallite, ad ogni fermata si fermavano a fumare.
Sono rimasto per un paio di volte da solo con l'altra e visto che il viaggio era sufficientemente lungo ad un certo punto ci siamo messi a parlare.
La donna in questione, sulla cinquantina minimo, aveva un fascino spettacolare. Un modo di fare incredibilmente coinvolgente e uno charme del tutto accattivante. 
Quando si è alzata per andare in bagno non ho fatto a meno di notare che aveva un fisico bomba, da fare invidia a una valanga di ventenni. 
Non ho potuto toglierle gli occhi di dosso.
Quando si è allontanata le loro amiche mi hanno guardato, mi hanno fatto un sorriso e ci siamo detti/non detti che la signora in questione era veramente uno schianto.

Onestamente non è l'età che fa la differenza.
Io con questa donna sarei sceso dal treno e l'avrei seguita ovunque.

Una bella donna è bella anche a 40-50 anni.
Soprattutto se fate sport.


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Soprattutto se fate sport.


E io le odio, le odio tutte


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/LatoDwebserie/videos/1462951567335791/[/video]
> 
> IO TI OOOOODIOOOOOOOOO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il passaggio di immagine della vaschetta di gelato,   mitico


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, forse dovresti fare il punto della situazione guardando a ritroso la tua vita fino ad oggi.
> Ti pare poco quello che hai scritto?
> Sono 8 anni di soddisfazioni...e mi immagino che tu intenda a livello generale, divertimento amoroso compreso.
> Tanta roba, tanta esperienza.
> ...


Si hai ragione


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

Io non mi sono mai sentita tanto bella e tanto brutta contemporaneamente come in questo ultimo anno...ed è nei passaggi fra una percezione e l'altra di me, nella fluidità che trovo bellezza...

al netto della prestanza, fisica, emotiva o cognitiva...

e non mi so dare un'età... devo ricorrere all'anagrafe per definirmi in termini di tempo...e neanche sono d'accordo con l'anagrafe spesso e volentieri, al ribasso o al rialzo che sia

...che roba strana:carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai sentita tanto bella e tanto brutta contemporaneamente come in questo ultimo anno...ed è nei passaggi fra una percezione e l'altra di me, nella fluidità che trovo bellezza...
> 
> al netto della prestanza, fisica, emotiva o cognitiva...
> 
> ...


È strana? Anche io ho sempre dovuto fare i conti pensando all'anno di nascita. A un certo punto ho deciso che avevo 64 anni. E ormai è la mia età da almeno una decina d'anni per chi me lo chiede (di solito i ragazzi).


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È strana? Anche io *ho sempre dovuto fare i conti pensando all'anno di nascita*. A un certo punto ho deciso che avevo 64 anni. E ormai è la mia età da almeno una decina d'anni per chi me lo chiede (di solito i ragazzi).


Piuttosto strana, sì..ma è una sensazione simpatica, che mi fa sorridere e a volte mi intenerisce anche 

Già, anche io...solo che non facevo i conti e semplicemente lasciavo in sospeso la questione, senza età...mi sono sentita senza età, oltre che senza fede e senza patria per...da che mi ricordo di me...

Adesso come adesso passo attraverso le età, spesso...a momenti mi percepisco come una bambina che osserva il mondo a occhi spalancati e meravigliati, in altri adolescente piena di energia e curiosità di sperimentazioni e scoperte, oppure una donna che si sente presente in un corpo su misura per lei e col passo quieto e stabile per il mondo, o in altri ancora una vecchia che è stanca e ha solo desiderio di sedersi su un dondolo in veranda e guardare i girasoli e il tramonto...è come essere in viaggio continuamente...

forse potrei decidere un'età anche io...ma adesso mi pare brutto fermarmi in qualche tempo...e, fra l'altro, la percezione della mia bellezza la trovo proprio in questo fluire nel tempo di me, e più fluisco morbida più mi sento bella, anche quando mi vedo brutta


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma ultimo, al tuo confronto so una principiante  creme contorno occhi ? No


Fiammè oh fiammetta o la finisci di prendermi in giro o scrivo della crema per il pisello! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E non è visto come un "elogio"?


Sembrare più giovani è un'arma a doppio taglio che  si può rigirare a  proprio favore, se si possiede un ego forte. In caso contrario la lama  t'ammazza :mrgreen:



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cosa ti spaventa? Che una più giovane possa esser preferita a te, ad esempio?


Eh, ma è successo. E non solo più giovane, proprio il prototipo del mio contario. Le donne con le quali sono stata tradita (anche dal mio ex marito) sono sempre state l'opposto di me (aò, manco una che fosse una con uno stle di vita sano o sportive o anche solo minimamente cerebrali, solo galline spennacchiate :rotfl:tutte french e parrucchiere, porca puttana). 




Divì ha detto:


> Adesso comincio a rendermi conto che sto diventando progressivamente sempre più trasparente, in effetti.
> Nel senso che mi guardano ma non mi vedono.



E' esattamente quello che intendo 




Carola ha detto:


> Io da piccola grassoccia e maschiaccio ribelle
> Mia madre una bellissima donna molto curata mi teneva con questo taglio di capelli che sembravo un ragazzino un po pesante
> Forse x comodità fattosta che mi sentivo urenda poco curata simpatica molto ma bruttina sciapa"
> Poi verso i 18 sono sbocciata dimagrita ( sport agonistico ) fatto crescere un po i capelli mi hanno chiamato per qualche pubblicita sfilate ho fatto Universita aiutandomi economicamente come ragazza immagine ragazza ombrellino motorshow ecc e avrei dovuto acquisire sicurezza invece poca  dentro di me ero sempre quella bruttina dei 12 anni un po sfigata insomma non mi sono mai vista bella e mi sentivo inferiore in un mondo quello di queste agenzie dove sei giudicata dolo x aspetto estetici
> ...



Mi fai venire in mente il mio migliore amico (quello del Rolex alla moglie dopo essere stato tradito): un'adolescenza da sfigato, preso per il culo per i difetti fisici e sbocciato anche grazie allo sport agonistico intorno ai 20. Un fiore di ragazzo (immagina Gabriel Garko nel periodo di massimo splendore) e pure arrivato economicamente  (azienda floridissima messa in piedi dal nulla), eppure rimasto inzeppato di insicurezze, tant'è che il tradimento subito l'ha letteralmente devastato. Ci amiamo forse perchè abbiamo un vissuto simile, anche se per quanto mi riguarda non ho vissuto estremi di bruttezza e bellezza oggettivi come i suoi, ma solo qualcosa che vi si avvicina come percezione. Forse neanche migliaia di gratificazioni per tutta una vita riescono a colmare il buco che si crea quando ne hai realmente bisogno e non ti ritorna altro che rifiuto.




farfalla ha detto:


> Idem mai dato peso al fisico ne mio ne degli altri. Invecchiare mi spaventa solo per il pensiero della morte. Per il resto non mi pesa. Sono la più vecchia del mio ufficio. Lavoro con due 35enni che ne dimostrano 10 in meno. Non ho invidia.



Secondo me quest'atteggiamento è tipico dei belli, di coloro che lo sono sempre stati e che sono stati sempre vissuti come tali dagli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sembrare più giovani è un'arma a doppio taglio che  si può rigirare a  proprio favore, se si possiede un ego forte. In caso contrario la lama  t'ammazza :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma proprio per nulla. Sono in sovrappeso da sempre. Sono una che non ti giri a guardare. Mai pesato mai fregato nulla. Non ho mai basato la mia autostima su quanto gli altri mi apprezzassero fisicamente. Però con la conoscenza riscuoto un certo successo e questo è importante per me. L'andare oltre forse perché anche io sono così . E con il passare del tempo ho riscosso più successo 
Sono più o meno l'opposto di te per come ti leggo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me quest'atteggiamento è tipico dei belli, di coloro che lo sono sempre stati e che sono stati sempre vissuti come tali dagli altri.



No, non sono d'accordo. Secondo me è l'atteggiamento che dovrebbe rispecchiare un po tutti, solo che la realtà, almeno per quello che mi riguarda è diversa e condizionante, nella maniera sbagliata secondo me, ma coerente purtroppo con la realtà.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non sono d'accordo. Secondo me è l'atteggiamento che dovrebbe rispecchiare un po tutti, solo che la realtà, almeno per quello che mi riguarda è diversa e condizionante, nella maniera sbagliata secondo me, ma coerente purtroppo con la realtà.


È condizionante se ti fai condizionare


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Per il resto faccio tutto il possibile per fermare l'inevitabile.
> Mi stracuro, principalmente per me.


Io pure mi curo parecchio, ma non so se lo faccio esclusivamente per me. Temo di no 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tengo in modo maniacale alla mia persona, fisicamente e non. Ultimamente sono incazzato nero con me stesso perchè tramite visita oculistica sono risultato astigmatico.
> Il medico mi disse, signor Ultimo lei è sempre stato astigmatico, ma con l'avanzare dell'età e con i problemi che lei ha avuto ultimamente di congiuntivite hanno fatto emergere l'astigmatismo.
> 
> Avrei voluto ucciderlo sto deficiente, avanzamento dell'età? A chii??
> ...


Vedere. Curiosa io 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma ultimo, al tuo confronto so una principiante  creme contorno occhi ? No


Ma come no? E' il minimo. Sappi che però t'invidio: io sarei capace di uscire alle 4 del mattino in fase di strucco per comprarne una se mi accorgessi che l'ho finita.



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/LatoDwebserie/videos/1462951567335791/[/video]
> 
> IO TI OOOOODIOOOOOOOOO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E io le odio, le odio tutte


Eh, ma si può rimediare. Vuoi un programmino personalizzato? 



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla. Sono in sovrappeso da sempre. Sono una che non ti giri a guardare. Mai pesato mai fregato nulla. Non ho mai basato la mia autostima su quanto gli altri mi apprezzassero fisicamente. Però con la conoscenza riscuoto un certo successo e questo è importante per me. L'andare oltre forse perché anche io sono così . E con il passare del tempo ho riscosso più successo
> Sono più o meno l'opposto di te per come ti leggo



Me sa che davvero siamo agli opposti. Ma io adoro chi è così diverso da me. Avessi un'amica, e dico una, che si sfascia di sport come me. Tutte in sovrappeso e molto più sicure di me; se ne fregano e sono felici. Io le amo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

*Mary*

La prossima settimana se riesco a farmi una foto riprendendo gli occhi col contorno occhi posto la foto. Non prometto nulla eh!


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La prossima settimana se riesco a farmi una foto riprendendo gli occhi col contorno occhi posto la foto. Non prometto nulla eh!


E sennò ci scambiamo il contatto fb e ti vedo all'istante. Nun me piace soffrì nell'attesa


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma come no? E' il minimo. Sappi che però t'invidio: io sarei capace di uscire alle 4 del mattino in fase di strucco per comprarne una se mi accorgessi che l'ho finita.


con me le ditte di cosmetici credo andrebbero in default  uso solo una crema per il corpo profumata ed una crema incolore per il viso che rende la pelle più morbida. Lucida labbra, rimmel e raramente eye-liner, un fard leggero solo in inverno. ho un carnato che da l'idea che io sia sempre  leggermente abbronzata,  la genetica in questo mi aiuta. Non riesco  a stare di fronte allo specchio per più di 3 minuti, lo trovo una perdita di tempo. Io invece ammiro chi acquista diversi prodotti e riesce ad usarli con costanza, non riuscirei mai, non sono disciplinata per nulla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> È condizionante se ti fai condizionare


Io mi faccio molto condizionare. In fondo quello che di buono ho avuto dalla vita è stato sempre in relazione alla fisicità, in un modo o in un altro (perfino il lavoro è grazie a quella). Perchè dovrei convertirmi a pensare che valgo qualcosa anche senza?  E' una provocazione che rivolgo a me stessa soprattutto; cioè dovrei fare di necesità virtù. Devo farmi abbattere dal tempo e iniziare a credere che davvero quello che conta è altro? L'ho sempre detto, anche in tempi non sospetti, ma sotto sotto non m'apparteneva. E ora faccio due conti.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E sennò ci scambiamo il contatto fb e ti vedo all'istante. Nun me piace soffrì nell'attesa


Il piacere dell'attesa è esso stesso piacere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con me le ditte di cosmetici credo andrebbero in default * uso solo una crema per il corpo profumata* ed una crema incolore per il viso che rende la pelle più morbida. Lucida labbra, rimmel e raramente eye-liner, un fard leggero solo in inverno. ho un carnato che da l'idea che io sia sempre  leggermente abbronzata,  la genetica in questo mi aiuta. Non riesco  a stare di fronte allo specchio per più di 3 minuti, lo trovo una perdita di tempo. Io invece ammiro chi acquista diversi prodotti e riesce ad usarli con costanza, non riuscirei mai, non sono disciplinata per nulla.



GRRRRRRRRRRRRR aborrro queste creme nella donna!! pare di leccare la bottega verde! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (7 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

non so classificarmi. Per me vado bene così. 
Per quello che dicono gli altri, risulto una bella donna. 
Ma credo che sia più un certo tipo di carisma che ho. 
Attiro. Ma cosa è che attira ... non lo so ... 

Mi curo il minimo necessario. Ammetto di essere pigra. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con me le ditte di cosmetici credo andrebbero in default  uso solo una crema per il corpo profumata ed una crema incolore per il viso che rende la pelle più morbida. Lucida labbra, rimmel e raramente eye-liner, un fard leggero solo in inverno. ho un carnato che da l'idea che io sia sempre  leggermente abbronzata,  la genetica in questo mi aiuta. Non riesco  a stare di fronte allo specchio per più di 3 minuti, lo trovo una perdita di tempo. Io invece ammiro chi acquista diversi prodotti e riesce ad usarli con costanza, non riuscirei mai, non sono disciplinata per nulla.



Io sono una disordinata totale su tutto, tranne che per la cura del mio corpo. Sono fondamentalista, raramente sgarro le tabelle di marcia. L'unica cosa gravissima che mi concedo è qualche sigaretta, diventate parecchie nel periodo post-tradimento e pian piano rientrate come numero nella norma.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il piacere dell'attesa è esso stesso piacere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Maronna, che triSctezza. Ma bevi alle coppe di champagne che ti offre la vita!  :rotfl::rotfl:



Ultimo ha detto:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRR aborrro queste creme nella donna!! pare di leccare la bottega verde! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dico sempre che mio marito è giovanissimo "dentro" (col quantitativo di creme antiage che ingurgita avrà lo stomaco di un neonato) :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

Cavolo tutti belli, belle e fighe. Ma sono l'unico cesso qui?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Maronna, che triSctezza. Ma bevi alle coppe di champagne che ti offre la vita!  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Dico sempre che mio marito è giovanissimo "dentro" (col quantitativo di creme antiage che ingurgita avrà lo stomaco di un neonato) :rotfl:


Muoro!!!:rofl:


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cavolo tutti belli, belle e fighe. Ma sono l'unico cesso qui?


No.
Ci sono io.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cavolo tutti belli, belle e fighe. Ma sono l'unico cesso qui?


Qui si sta dicendo che ci si cura. Mica che ci sono risultati :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Qui si sta dicendo che ci si cura. Mica che ci sono risultati :rotfl:


Quanta buona volontà...
Vestiario a parte mai avuto cura di nulla.
Anche se credo che la cosa più grave sia il fumo.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cavolo tutti belli, belle e fighe. Ma sono l'unico cesso qui?


nah.   se famo compagnia.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io mi faccio molto condizionare. In fondo quello che di buono ho avuto dalla vita è stato sempre in relazione alla fisicità, in un modo o in un altro (perfino il lavoro è grazie a quella). Perchè dovrei convertirmi a pensare che valgo qualcosa anche senza?  E' una provocazione che rivolgo a me stessa soprattutto; cioè dovrei fare di necesità virtù. Devo farmi abbattere dal tempo e iniziare a credere che davvero quello che conta è altro? L'ho sempre detto, anche in tempi non sospetti, ma sotto sotto non m'apparteneva. E ora faccio due conti.


Non so che dirti. Per me da sempre conta altro quindi non riesco ad aiutarti. 
Io ho sempre puntato su altro e con lo stesso atteggiamento mi rapporto agli altri


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Qui si sta dicendo che ci si cura. Mica che ci sono risultati :rotfl:


:mrgreen: 



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla. Sono in sovrappeso da sempre. Sono una che non ti giri a guardare.





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No.
> Ci sono io.


Accomuno le vostre risposte per un concetto bacato che ho da sempre. Esempio: quando leggi per molto tempo un forum inizi col tempo a idealizzare (ma forse è il termine sbagliato) chi scrive. Non per un reale scopo ma viene naturale, almeno a me. Non ho mai ben capito le reali età dei vari utenti, le sto scoprendo ora pian piano.

Ma leggendo ciò che scrivevate avevo sempre unìimmagine di persone "giovani e fighe", non so perché, forse perché ciò che scrivevate stimolava la mia mente e associavo ciò ad un certo tipo di immagine. Spero che non sia frainteso il mio concetto. Non ha nulla a che fare con l'aspetto fisico, non gli ho dato mai importanza, la mia J era cicciottella ma per me era la più bella di tutte.

Farfalla ad esempio, e cito lei perché il suo thread l'ho seguito al tempo con particolare attenzione, mi dava l'idea di una ragazza molto bella, al contrario di come ha appena scritto, una al cui passaggio la gente si zittisce e la guarda. Ma questo è un mio limite, tendo ad associare un bel cervello ad una bella persona. Chi ha fatto studi classici ricorderà il concetto della kalokagatia. Questo è un pò l'inverso. Lì ciò che era bello era anche "buono", per me ciò che è intelligente e diverso dalla massa diventa automaticamente bello. Ed è questo il motivo che alla fine mi ha deciso di diventare utente attivo. Volevo portare un pò di bruttezza qui dove di "bellezza" ce n'è tanta 

Ok ora torno a fare esempi stupidi e parlare di maschi che usano i collant


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRR aborrro queste creme nella donna!! pare di leccare la bottega verde! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl: pensa alla tua Cremina per contorno occhi :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io sono una disordinata totale su tutto, tranne che per la cura del mio corpo. Sono fondamentalista, raramente sgarro le tabelle di marcia. L'unica cosa gravissima che mi concedo è qualche sigaretta, diventate parecchie nel periodo post-tradimento e pian piano rientrate come numero nella norma.


Io non fumo, però se ne fumi poche al giorno riesci a smaltire la nicotina.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:Hai risolto poi ? Trovato qualcosa che puoi usare senza sentirti in un igloo?


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

Ho semplicemente messo da parte quel "coso". Comprerò pantaloni imbottiti


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io li ho sempre immaginati tutti cessi e mi stavano simpatici per questo :rotfl:
Scherzo. Tranne di alcune utenti di cui conosco qualche infinitesimo dettaglio (ad esempio so che ipa è rossa, caciotta ha dei bellissimi occhi, Mary è molto attenta al suo corpo) non mi è mai venuto in mente di collegare scrittura con fisicità.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente messo da parte quel "coso". Comprerò pantaloni imbottiti



Prendi i pantaloni da escursionismo nel reparto apposito da Decathlon. Sono bellissimi, leggeri e supercaldi.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io li ho sempre immaginati tutti cessi e mi stavano simpatici per questo :rotfl:
> Scherzo. Tranne di alcune utenti di cui conosco qualche infinitesimo dettaglio (ad esempio so che ipa è rossa, caciotta ha dei bellissimi occhi, Mary è molto attenta al suo corpo) non mi è mai venuto in mente di collegare scrittura con fisicità.


Nemmeno a me, peraltro son convinta che non ci prenderei per nulla


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> non mi è mai venuto in mente di collegare scrittura con fisicità.


Ecco penso che il mio concetto è stato frainteso. Io non ho bisogno di sapere com'è fatto chi sta scrivendo. Non mi cambierebbe in alcun modo l'idea che mi creo di quella persona.

E' solo qualcosa che mi viene naturale, una mia esigenza, qualcuno direbbe che sono maniaco del controllo. Ma immaginare chi sta scrivendo mi fa sentire maggiore coinvolgimento per quello che scrive, e non parole scritte a caso da una persona a caso.

Ad esempio Oscuro l'ho sempre immaginato come Ricky Memphis. O meglio il suo modo di scrivere me lo faceva vedere in quel modo


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco penso che il mio concetto è stato frainteso.* Io non ho bisogno di sapere com'è fatto chi sta scrivendo. Non mi cambierebbe in alcun modo l'idea che mi creo di quella persona.
> *
> E' solo qualcosa che mi viene naturale, una mia esigenza, qualcuno direbbe che sono maniaco del controllo. Ma immaginare chi sta scrivendo mi fa sentire maggiore coinvolgimento per quello che scrive, e non parole scritte a caso da una persona a caso.
> 
> Ad esempio Oscuro l'ho sempre immaginato come Ricky Memphis. O meglio il suo modo di scrivere me lo faceva vedere in quel modo


No, sicuramente. Avevo capito. E' questione di meccanismi istintivi.
Probabilmente io ho solo scarsa immaginazione 

Però l'empatia verso chi scrive c'è lo stesso, spesso.
Ti faccio un esempio: Fiammetta quando scrive per me non è una persona a caso, perchè nei suoi post riconosco il suo modo di scrivere e il fatto che spesso mi fa sorridere 
Per dirtene una a caso eh.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me, peraltro son convinta che non ci prenderei per nulla :mrgreen:


Oh. Idem con patate.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me, peraltro son convinta che non ci prenderei per nulla


però potrebbe essere uno spunto interessante per un 3d


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie mille per il bel cervello...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> però potrebbe essere uno spunto interessante per un 3d


Sai che descrizioni


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, sicuramente. Avevo capito. E' questione di meccanismi istintivi.
> Probabilmente io ho solo scarsa immaginazione
> 
> Però l'empatia verso chi scrive c'è lo stesso, spesso.
> ...


a te ti immagino : alta, fisico nervoso, tonico, capelli lunghi e mossi sul mogano, occhi verdi e carnato chiaro, con occhiali.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2015)

Perchè  chi parla di sé  come cesso viene subito creduto sincero e simpatico mentre chi si descrive com'é  nei fatti suona sempre presuntuoso? Non essendo né  colpa , né  merito ( magari la conservazione un po' si ) l'aspetto fisico va preso per come è  senza ogni volta enfatizzarlo ma nemmeno sminuirlo


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

A 20 anni ero abbastanza "patatosa", nel senso che sembravo molto più piccola rispetto alla mia età. Una ragazza gradevole ma nulla di che, però ero molto felice e sicura di me..mai avuto problemi riguardo l'aspetto fisico, mai posta problemi ed ho sempre avuto un riscontro esterno abbastanza buono.

Al contrario, dai 26 ai 30 sono stata veramente molto bella ma non mi vedevo: mi sentivo piena di difetti e mi percepivo sbagliata. Non ero felice e ho perso molta fiducia in me stessa. Sono stata per anni ossessionata dalla ricerca della "perfezione" - che ovviamente 1) non esiste 2) non sarebbe comunque raggiungibile da una persona normale che non può permettersi nè cure di bellezza estremamente costose nè tantomeno di fare della cura dell'aspetto fisico il proprio lavoro.
Buona parte è stata data dall'atteggiamento dell'uomo con cui stavo che mi criticava continuamente e mi faceva sentire "mai abbastanza" (in tutto devo dire). Ho avuto un brutto periodo per quanto riguarda il rapporto col cibo, e altro.
Non sorridevo molto spesso e mi sentivo dire dalle amiche care che ero "cupa e triste"..trasmettevo inquietudine.

Ora sono oggettivamente un po' meno bella rispetto a 6/7 anni fa eppure ho molti più riscontri positivi...sarà perchè ora sorrido  sono serena, quindi mi sento a posto con me stessa e mi vedo bene io per prima. 
E non c'è nulla da fare, la fisicità se non va di pari passo con il benessere psicofisico e la sicurezza di se' da sola è inutile.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Perchè  chi parla di sé  come cesso viene subito creduto sincero e simpatico mentre chi si descrive com'é  nei fatti suona sempre presuntuoso? Non essendo né  colpa , né  merito ( magari la conservazione un po' si ) l'aspetto fisico va preso per come è  senza ogni volta enfatizzarlo ma nemmeno sminuirlo


Mi è sfuggito chi parla di se come cesso, mi sa :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Perchè  chi parla di sé  come cesso viene subito creduto sincero e simpatico mentre chi si descrive com'é  nei fatti suona sempre presuntuoso? Non essendo né  colpa , né  merito ( magari la conservazione un po' si ) l'aspetto fisico va preso per come è  senza ogni volta enfatizzarlo ma nemmeno sminuirlo


Concordo. Io infatti evito di descrivermi, a parte altezza e capelli...  poi ci hanno pensato gli altri per cui... :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Perchè  chi parla di sé  come cesso viene subito creduto sincero e simpatico mentre chi si descrive com'é  nei fatti suona sempre presuntuoso? Non essendo né  colpa , né  merito ( magari la conservazione un po' si ) l'aspetto fisico va preso per come è  senza ogni volta enfatizzarlo ma nemmeno sminuirlo


Dipende da come se ne parla. Diventi presuntuoso solo nel momento che nel reale non sei come ti descrivi


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi è sfuggito chi parla di se come cesso, mi sa :singleeye:


è  un discorso generale.   Tra le frasi tipiche: te lo devono dire gli altri.  Ma perché?


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da come se ne parla. Diventi presuntuoso solo nel momento che nel reale non sei come ti descrivi


No, li  sei convinto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> No, li  sei convinto


Mi convinco che sei presuntoso
Su di te per esempio non ho dubbi. Conterà anche molto, come sempre, come una/o si pone


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è  un discorso generale.   Tra le frasi tipiche: te lo devono dire gli altri.  Ma perché?


Ah ok. Ma no, uno si  descrive esprimendo ciò che sente di essere. se una persona si descrive piacevole o bella, le credo, perlomeno penso che si veda così, e mi va bene. Idem se si descrive poco piacevole.


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok. Ma no, uno si  descrive esprimendo ciò che sente di essere. se una persona si descrive piacevole o bella, le credo, perlomeno penso che si veda così, e mi va bene. Idem se si descrive poco piacevole.


Questo è vero. "Come si vede e come si sente di essere".
Qualche tempo fa mi sarei descritta "niente di che" perché così mi sentivo. Incolore e non abbastanza. E mi si diceva che lo facevo per ricevere complimenti. No. Io mi sentivo non abbastanza..


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi convinco che sei presuntoso
> Su di te per esempio non ho dubbi. Conterà anche molto, come sempre, come una/o si pone


 ma poi è  tutto relativo ; il mio confronto giornaliero sono ragazze giovani e belle , che sia come sia a quel punto il ridimensionamento gli è  bello che fatto:unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

Vero. Sembra si debba per forza essere un po' umili nel descriversi fisicamente...per non risultare "antipatici ".


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vero. Sembra si debba per forza essere un po' umili nel descriversi fisicamente...per non risultare "antipatici ".


Parlo per me. 
Se ti descrivi bella alta magra ecc ecc tutto ok ci mancherebbe
Se per risultare figa te continui a fare patagoni con chi è meno bella di te mi scadi.
Se poi ti descrivi strafiga e non lo sei mi scadi ancora di più


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vero. Sembra si debba per forza essere un po' umili nel descriversi fisicamente...per non risultare "antipatici ".


Concordo! 
Per non sentire il "ma chi ti credi di essere"....


----------



## Lucrezia (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me è capitato di essere portata a immaginare degli utenti in un determinato modo, e poi stupirmi nel sentirli descriversi altrimenti. Oltre al modo in cui ognuno scrive, mi sono resa conto che influivano molto sul mio inconscio l'immagine dell'avatar e il nick. Se un'immagine che ritrae una donna giovane e di classe viene associata ad un utente, mi viene da immaginare l'utente con una fisicità simile. Allo stesso modo un nick che suggerisce leggiadria, grazia, forza e quant'altro mi fanno pensare a queste come doti dell'utente. È una dinamica insensata, ovviamente, ma ho notato che mi è successo spesso :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me.
> Se ti descrivi bella alta magra ecc ecc tutto ok ci mancherebbe
> Se per risultare figa te continui a fare patagoni con chi è meno bella di te mi scadi.
> Se poi ti descrivi strafiga e non lo sei mi scadi ancora di più


ma chi se ne frega; se ti senti bella buon per te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io mi faccio molto condizionare. *In fondo quello che di buono ho avuto dalla vita è stato sempre in relazione alla fisicità, in un modo o in un altro* (perfino il lavoro è grazie a quella). Perchè dovrei convertirmi a pensare che valgo qualcosa anche senza?  E' una provocazione che rivolgo a me stessa soprattutto; cioè dovrei fare di necesità virtù. *Devo farmi abbattere dal tempo e iniziare a credere che davvero quello che conta è altro? *L'ho sempre detto, anche in tempi non sospetti, ma sotto sotto non m'apparteneva. E ora faccio due conti.



stavo leggendo il tuo thread e rispondo a questo post che mi ha indotto alla riflessione:
per me è stato vero il contrario, e cioè che tutto quel che di buono ho avuto dalla vita e nei rapporti umani non è stato in relazione alla fisicità, ma ad altre capacità coltivate e sviluppate quando era il momento.
secondo me quel che conta è veramente altro, ma tutti quelli che conosco che hanno puntato sull'immagine (in senso generale) quando si sono accorti di essere insoddisfatti hanno capito che era troppo tardi per investire su "altro". 
O meglio, si può sempre farlo, volendo (la volontà a volte è tutto): ma è molto più difficile e complicato.
per intenderci: è meglio capire che devi farti il mazzo senza sconti a 15 anni che a quaranta.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi è  tutto relativo ; il mio confronto giornaliero sono ragazze giovani e belle , che sia come sia a quel punto il ridimensionamento gli è  bello che fatto:unhappy:


Mah non si può restare giovani e belle  perlomeno non giovani, belle donne anche a 70 anni, certo con aspetto fisico adeguato all'età. io incontro spesso sulla metro una donna che ad occhio e croce sarà sui 50, ha tutte le sue belle rughette intorno agli occhi ma ha uno sguardo stupendo, un viso forse un po' troppo magro ma bellissimo per me, capelli con qualche  sfumatura  bianca qua e la ma una pettinatura strepitosa. Anche lei poco truccatab, quasi nulla. Nel complesso per me è bella, elegante, affascinante... Magari se chiedessi a lei mi risponderebbe che si vede stanca e non piacente. Per quanto riguarda il gap generazionale, io non mi metterò mai in competizione con una ventenne  non ha senso, vabbe manco con una coetanea. Comunque per me l'età che scorre non è un problema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Qui si sta dicendo che ci si cura. Mica che ci sono risultati :rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Anche a me è capitato di essere portata a immaginare degli utenti in un determinato modo, e poi stupirmi nel sentirli descriversi altrimenti. Oltre al modo in cui ognuno scrive, mi sono resa conto che influivano molto sul mio inconscio l'immagine dell'avatar e il nick. Se un'immagine che ritrae una donna giovane e di classe viene associata ad un utente, mi viene da immaginare l'utente con una fisicità simile. Allo stesso modo un nick che suggerisce leggiadria, grazia, forza e quant'altro mi fanno pensare a queste come doti dell'utente. È una dinamica insensata, ovviamente, ma ho notato che mi è successo spesso :singleeye:


Ma non è mica insensata! Chi ha scelto quell'avatar, chi scrive in quel modo è quell'avatar e quel modo è il suo modo, il suo mondo. L'immagine può anche essere una proiezione di ciò che si vorrebbe essere, ma non è menzogna, nemmeno in questo caso. La scrittura, invece, dice TUTTO di una persona. Almeno a chi sa leggere.


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a te ti immagino : alta, fisico nervoso, tonico, capelli lunghi e mossi sul mogano, occhi verdi e carnato chiaro, con occhiali.


Descrizione fighissima 
Ma abbiamo appena dimostrato che non ci azzecchi. Occhiali a parte 



Minerva ha detto:


> Perchè  chi parla di sé  come cesso viene subito  creduto sincero e simpatico mentre chi si descrive com'é  nei fatti  suona sempre presuntuoso? Non essendo né  colpa , né  merito ( magari la  conservazione un po' si ) l'aspetto fisico va preso per come è  senza  ogni volta enfatizzarlo ma nemmeno sminuirlo


Guarda, mai avuta questa impressione.
Io qui gioco molto sul cesso/non cesso, ma è appunto un gioco. E personalmente ho sempre amato giocare sui difetti e non sui pregi.
Come approccio, invece, ritengo sia molto più piacevole avere a che fare con una persona che sta bene nel proprio corpo. E immagino che la cosa valga come regola generale: si vede da quel che ha scritto banshee. Similmente, quando io non stavo bene, la gente lo sentiva, e ti assicuro che non era fonte di simpatia.
Così come si sente l'affettazione nel descriversi, nel bene o nel male. E l'affettazione in generale stride. Così come l'affettazione nel mostrarsi o nel nascondersi.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Descrizione fighissima
> Ma abbiamo appena dimostrato che non ci azzecchi. Occhiali a parte
> 
> 
> ...


che frana che sono :singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me.
> Se ti descrivi bella alta magra ecc ecc tutto ok ci mancherebbe
> Se per risultare figa te continui a fare patagoni con chi è meno bella di te mi scadi.
> Se poi ti descrivi strafiga e non lo sei mi scadi ancora di più


Pero' è anche vero che la bellezza è soggettiva. ..
Magari io mi sento fighissima e non riesco ne' voglio nasconderlo. Poi al primo caffe' che ci berremo a milano,  tu mi vedi e ci rimani male o stupita di non vedere adriana lima al bar. ..ma un'anomima cittadina. ...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Pero' è anche vero che la bellezza è soggettiva. ..
> Magari io mi sento fighissima e non riesco ne' voglio nasconderlo. Poi al primo caffe' che ci berremo a milano,  tu mi vedi e ci rimani male o stupita di non vedere adriana lima al bar. ..ma un'anomima cittadina. ...


Appunto la soggetta èsoggettiva.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma non è mica insensata! Chi ha scelto quell'avatar, chi scrive in quel modo è quell'avatar e quel modo è il suo modo, il suo mondo. L'immagine può anche essere una proiezione di ciò che si vorrebbe essere, ma non è menzogna, nemmeno in questo caso. La scrittura, invece, dice TUTTO di una persona. Almeno a chi sa leggere.


Esatto. Io SONO wonder woman! 


Che...?
Non traspariva dai miei scritti?


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma non è mica insensata! Chi ha scelto quell'avatar, chi scrive in quel modo è quell'avatar e quel modo è il suo modo, il suo mondo. L'immagine può anche essere una proiezione di ciò che si vorrebbe essere, ma non è menzogna, nemmeno in questo caso. La scrittura, invece, dice TUTTO di una persona. Almeno a chi sa leggere.


Io ho scelto un avatar di una punk tatuata ma non ho nemmeno un tatuaggio :rotfl: mi piaceva la tenerezza del bacino al micetto.... [emoji173]️


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma non è mica insensata! *Chi ha scelto quell'avatar, chi scrive in quel modo è quell'avatar *e quel modo è il suo modo, il suo mondo. L'immagine può anche essere una proiezione di ciò che si vorrebbe essere, ma non è menzogna, nemmeno in questo caso. La scrittura, invece, dice TUTTO di una persona. Almeno a chi sa leggere.


In fondo è vero, voglio sempre avere ragione, sicché


----------



## LTD (7 Novembre 2015)

io non ho l'avatar che trae in inganno

come mi immaginate? dite pure senza farvi problemi, è solo un gioco per distrarmi due minuti...


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esatto. Io SONO wonder woman!
> 
> 
> Che...?
> Non traspariva dai miei scritti?


Mi fai un autografo?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Pero' è anche vero che la bellezza è soggettiva. ..
> Magari io mi sento fighissima e non riesco ne' voglio nasconderlo. Poi al primo caffe' che ci berremo a milano,  tu mi vedi e ci rimani male o stupita di non vedere adriana lima al bar. ..ma un'anomima cittadina. ...


Io parto dal presupposto che gli specchi in casa ce li abbiamo e anche i termini di paragone. Poi che una di piaccia va benissimo (mi piaccio anche io )


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io non ho l'avatar che trae in inganno
> 
> come mi immaginate? dite pure senza farvi problemi, è solo un gioco per distrarmi due minuti...


Ciao!
Le distrazioni le forniamo sempre volentieri.
Non so da dove venga il tuo nick, ma mi sa di elfa alla Tolkien.
Quindi al momento ti sto immaginando come Arwen del signore degli anelli.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io non ho l'avatar che trae in inganno
> 
> come mi immaginate? dite pure senza farvi problemi, è solo un gioco per distrarmi due minuti...


Quel "drie" nel mezzo del tuo nick suona duro, secco. ..
Mi fa venire in mente una persona alta e "secca"....
Con pelle chiara. 
Non chiedermi perché. ...ma mi è venuta in mente la protagonista del cartone animato "papa' gambalunga"...

(Sto giocando a immaginare il nick, nulla di personale,  Ele  )


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io non ho l'avatar che trae in inganno
> 
> come mi immaginate? dite pure senza farvi problemi, è solo un gioco per distrarmi due minuti...


Io ti immagino per come scrivi e quello che scrivi come Kate Winslet in "Ragione e Sentimento" anche se so che sei più grande e lei aveva 20 come personaggio. Quando ti leggo mi viene in mente lei.
Come Minerva la immagino Miranda Presley snella e rossa e Caciottina Gwen Stefani (poi ho scoperto che è mora con i capelli lunghi )


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io ti immagino per come scrivi e quello che scrivi come Kate Winslet in "Ragione e Sentimento" anche se so che sei più grande e lei aveva 20 come personaggio. Quando ti leggo mi viene in mente lei.
> Come Minerva la immagino Miranda Presley snella e rossa e Caciottina Gwen Stefani (poi ho scoperto che è mora con i capelli lunghi )


mmmh. 
Per me Minerva è paro paro all'avatar. 
Caciotta con quegli occhi da gattina deve averci pure il muso, da gattina, intendo.
Alessandra una wonder woman vestita da Clark Kent (tailleur, occhiali...)

..ho detto che non ho molta fantasia per queste cose


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> mmmh.
> Per me Minerva è paro paro all'avatar.
> Caciotta con quegli occhi da gattina deve averci pure il muso, da gattina, intendo.
> Alessandra una wonder woman vestita da Clark Kent (tailleur, occhiali...)
> ...


Minerva è rossa  lo ha scritto quindi è Miranda snella e rossa!
Io pure so na frana, Caciottina la facevo Gwen Stefani invece è l opposto!! Comunque è una figa


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io ti immagino per come scrivi e quello che scrivi come Kate Winslet in "Ragione e Sentimento" anche se so che sei più grande e lei aveva 20 come personaggio. Quando ti leggo mi viene in mente lei.
> Come Minerva la immagino Miranda Presley snella e rossa e Caciottina Gwen Stefani (poi ho scoperto che è mora con i capelli lunghi )


Banshee. ...
Io ti immagino un po' come outfit  (latex e colori ) come milla jovovich nel film zoelander. 
Lei era "cattiva", tu no, ovviamente. 
Ma immagino un look esterno che puó intimorire,  quel mix fra sexy, punk e aggressive  ( che personalmente mi piace ).
Un outfit che è solo esterno.  Dentro invece ti immagino molto più dolce.  Come il tuo avatar,  per intenderci. 
Non so perché,  ma ti immagino spesso truccata.  Una fan del make up.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi fai un autografo?


Solo se posso tatuartelo  :singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> mmmh.
> Per me Minerva è paro paro all'avatar.
> Caciotta con quegli occhi da gattina deve averci pure il muso, da gattina, intendo.
> Alessandra una wonder woman vestita da Clark Kent (tailleur, occhiali...)
> ...



Ahah! Divertente questo gioco 
In realtà no...non ho tailleur nel mio guardaroba e gli occhiali. ...solo da sole 

SpotlessMind. ..per me sei una ragazza dal viso: occhi da cerbiatta,  nasino all'insu', labbra carnose e una spruzzata di lentiggini.  Una con il viso disegnato da milo manara,  ma più innocente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che gli specchi in casa ce li abbiamo e anche i termini di paragone. Poi che una di piaccia va benissimo (mi piaccio anche io )


perché  non dovresti?


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

*"che non sono la più giovane e figa aborro"*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Banshee. ...
> Io ti immagino un po' come outfit  (latex e colori ) come milla jovovich nel film zoelander.
> Lei era "cattiva", tu no, ovviamente.
> Ma immagino un look esterno che puó intimorire,  quel mix fra sexy, punk e aggressive  ( che personalmente mi piace ).
> ...


Ale 
Ci sei andata molto vicina.  il tocco punk l ho un po' abbandonato negli ultimi tempi, esco poco e a lavoro sono più "precisina", ma fa sempre parte di me!! 
Tu per me sei Sharon di DYD, con questa massa incredibile di capelli scompigliati dal vento delle scogliere britanniche (lei era chiara io ti immagino mora), bella e "libera"..e come ho scritto nel 3d "che ne pensate" mi fai pensare agli unicorni  impossibile da catturare!! 
Quanto so poetica a volte :rotfl:

Edit: trucco solo gli occhi :up: e le labbra, sul viso nulla o quasi...pelle bianchissima :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sembrare più giovani è un'arma a doppio taglio che  si può rigirare a  proprio favore, se si possiede un ego forte. In caso contrario la lama  t'ammazza :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No va BE forse mi sono descritta male 
Non ho avuto sta metamorfosi da rospo a cigno 
Ero una morale adolescente con qualche kilo in più dopo essere stata una bimba bella è che non si curava o meglio mia madre a x comodità capelli cortissimi pantaloni e tute ecc ecc
Ma non ero lo zimbello avevo amici ovunque mai evitata anzi ero io a fare scherzi ecc
Mi ritenevo simpatica non bella
Poi ti sviluppi ti allunghi ricordo che arrivai a 1.72 in un'estate tette capelli lunghi e addirittura pubblicità ecc
Però debtro nonostante conferme ero sempre quelka con qualche kg in più 
Più casinista che sensuale come mi dipingevano più insicura che femmefatale
E forse è stata una fortuna che molti uomini mi hanno sempre detto non ti facevamo  anche simpatica


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco penso che il mio concetto è stato frainteso. Io non ho bisogno di sapere com'è fatto chi sta scrivendo. Non mi cambierebbe in alcun modo l'idea che mi creo di quella persona.
> 
> E' solo qualcosa che mi viene naturale, una mia esigenza, qualcuno direbbe che sono maniaco del controllo. Ma immaginare chi sta scrivendo mi fa sentire maggiore coinvolgimento per quello che scrive, e non parole scritte a caso da una persona a caso.
> 
> Ad esempio Oscuro l'ho sempre immaginato come Ricky Memphis. O meglio il suo modo di scrivere me lo faceva vedere in quel modo



Cioè per Oscuro ci vogliono i sottotitoli?:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ale
> Ci sei andata molto vicina.  il tocco punk l ho un po' abbandonato negli ultimi tempi, esco poco e a lavoro sono più "precisina", ma fa sempre parte di me!!
> Tu per me sei Sharon di DYD, con questa massa incredibile di capelli scompigliati dal vento delle scogliere britanniche (lei era chiara io ti immagino mora), bella e "libera"..e come ho scritto nel 3d "che ne pensate" mi fai pensare agli unicorni  impossibile da catturare!!
> Quanto so poetica a volte :rotfl:
> ...


Non ho presente sharon di DYD, e' una band?
Bella immagine,  cmq. Grazie. 
Eh si. Mora, con una massa di capelli ribelli. 
Mi sento un po' spirito libero 

Anzi. Ora mi tocca lottare contro i miei capelli ribelli e dominarli, che fra un'ora e mezza ho un date con un bell'ellenico e ci tengo a fare di tutto per rendermi presentabile :singleeye:
Ci devo almeno provare :carneval:
Buona serata belle donne


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non ho presente sharon di DYD, e' una band?
> Bella immagine,  cmq. Grazie.
> Eh si. Mora, con una massa di capelli ribelli.
> Mi sento un po' spirito libero
> ...


Sharon è una delle fidanzate di Dylan Dog, appena la trovo ti posto la foto  la incontra in Inghilterra...lei è bella, super capellona e molto spirito libero...
Buona serata a te! :carneval:


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ahah! Divertente questo gioco
> In realtà no...non ho tailleur nel mio guardaroba e gli occhiali. ...solo da sole
> 
> SpotlessMind. ..per me sei una ragazza dal viso: occhi da cerbiatta,  nasino all'insu', labbra carnose e una spruzzata di lentiggini.  Una con il viso disegnato da milo manara,  ma più innocente.


Che splendore... magari! Le lentiggini, poi :inlove:
Per il tattoo son d'accordo, sotto la scapola grazie 
Buon date. E approvo l'ellenicità di lui :up:






Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè per Oscuro ci vogliono i sottotitoli?:carneval::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LTD (7 Novembre 2015)

finora avete visto giusto solo l'"anima elfica" e la pelle molto chiara... ma non sono affatto alta e non sono secca, direi minuta e proporzionata
più una Galadriel matura (e meno phyga, non è che me la tiro da cate blanchett) che Arwen...
da giovane ero punk, poi darkona totale per lustri, ora più casual british sobrio, e indulgo in jeans e sneakers spesso, (troppo spesso) per pigrizia ... 

ma veniamo a voi
considerando che siete tanti e per me tutti "nuovi", posso esprimere un'impressione solo di alcuni 

immagino

Spot alta, sportiva, capelli folti e lunghi castani ramato, bel viso, occhi scuri

Banshee sexy... ma ha già detto troppo lei, non vale 

Brunetta sì la immagino alta, capelli castani piuttosto lunghi, stile sporty-chic, occhi chiari

Mary la immagino mora, alta, capelli ricci e lunghi, sensuale, occhi verdi

Divì bionda, capelli medio-corti statura media, look femminile elegante, occhi chiari, gioielli

Disincantata capelli corti, corporatura slanciata ma non alta, sportiva e casual, occhi scuri

Fantastica mi influenza troppo con la pin-up, ma credo sia castana, occhi azzurri, curata nei dettagli, occhiali

Eratò alta, capelli lunghi boccolosi castani, occhi grigi, slanciata, look sportivo

gli altri ci devo pensare ancora un po'



per ora mi stoppo, non arrabbiatevi se ho scritto stupidaggini, è un gioco
*per me alta vuol dire dal 1.70 in su
scommetto che non ne ho azzeccata una... :carneval:


----------



## Divì (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> finora avete visto giusto solo l'"anima elfica" e la pelle molto chiara... ma non sono affatto alta e non sono secca, direi minuta e proporzionata
> più una Galadriel matura (e meno phyga, non è che me la tiro da cate blanchett) che Arwen...
> da giovane ero punk, poi darkona totale per lustri, ora più casual british sobrio, e indulgo in jeans e sneakers spesso, (troppo spesso) per pigrizia ...
> 
> ...


Diciamo il 50% .... non è male. Di me hai sbagliato solo i gioielli, non ne porto e non mi trucco


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Alta no. :mexican:


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Perchè  chi parla di sé  come cesso viene subito creduto sincero e simpatico mentre chi si descrive com'é  nei fatti suona sempre presuntuoso? Non essendo né  colpa , né  merito ( magari la conservazione un po' si ) l'aspetto fisico va preso per come è  senza ogni volta enfatizzarlo ma nemmeno sminuirlo


I primi tempi che ero qui dissi che mi piacevo magra e si scatenò il finimondo :rotfl:




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stavo leggendo il tuo thread e rispondo a questo post che mi ha indotto alla riflessione:
> per me è stato vero il contrario, e cioè che tutto quel che di buono ho avuto dalla vita e nei rapporti umani non è stato in relazione alla fisicità, ma ad altre capacità coltivate e sviluppate quando era il momento.
> secondo me quel che conta è veramente altro, ma tutti quelli che conosco che hanno puntato sull'immagine (in senso generale) quando si sono accorti di essere insoddisfatti hanno capito che era troppo tardi per investire su "altro".
> O meglio, si può sempre farlo, volendo (la volontà a volte è tutto): ma è molto più difficile e complicato.
> per intenderci: è meglio capire che devi farti il mazzo senza sconti a 15 anni che a quaranta.



Chiara, so bene che ciò che conta è altro, ma spesso quell'oltre può essere manifestato perchè il lasciapassare dell'esteriorità lo consente. Voglio dire che una donna bella e con un animo nobile e altrettanto bello avrà molte di più chances relazionali, in generale, di una con caratteristiche interiori similari ma brutta. E se sei abituata a quella porta aperta, quando inizia a socchiudersi devi resettare totalmente le tue modalità. Non so se mi sono spiegata.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma non è mica insensata! *Chi ha scelto quell'avatar, chi scrive in quel modo è quell'avatar e quel modo è il suo modo, il suo mondo*. L'immagine può anche essere una proiezione di ciò che si vorrebbe essere, ma non è menzogna, nemmeno in questo caso. La scrittura, invece, dice TUTTO di una persona. Almeno a chi sa leggere.



Io cambio spessissimo l'avatar e spazio da Mourinho a Brad Pitt passando per Rosi Bindi, che vorrà dire?  Però ho anche messo la mia foto vera una volta nel giorno del mio matrimonio: ero così felice!!!







Eledriel ha detto:


> io non ho l'avatar che trae in inganno
> 
> come mi immaginate? dite pure senza farvi problemi, è solo un gioco per distrarmi due minuti...



Io ti immagino bella, fine, con tratti delicati. Non alta, magra e con modi eleganti. Capelli e occhi non sa/non risponde 



Eledriel ha detto:


> Mary la immagino mora, alta, capelli ricci e lunghi, sensuale, occhi verdi
> 
> scommetto che non ne ho azzeccata una... :carneval:



Ahahahah!!!  Hai cannato di brutto :rotfl:

Sono piccola, magra, capelli lisci (che vorrei lunghissimi) sulle spalle e sbiondatissimi. Sensuale come un comodino (vedi foto allegata) :rotfl: (Però grazie davvero)


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

Ammazza una si assenta due orette e vi sbizzarrite  ammappela che fantasia :up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Alcune mie immagini:

- Minerva: uguale a Florinda Bolkan dei tempi d'oro (non ho idea del perchè mi venga questa immagine in mente);

- Chiara Matraini: un tipo alla Carmen Consoli ma con lo sguardo più incazzoso;

- Brunetta: uno scricciolo grazioso di donna, tutto pepe, dallo sguardo-radar, di quelli che ti fanno la tac quando hai sfortuna di essergli davanti alla posta, ma clemente ;

- Fantastica: media altezza, capelli media lunghezza castani, media corporatura. Media insomma;

- Ultimo: un figone abbronzato, gellato, firmato, muscolato e da oggi pure incremato; moro, molto moro, data la terronanza;

- Banshee: uguale alla mia istruttrice di fit-box (mò vattelapesca :rotfl. Magra, non eccessivamente muscolosa, capelli cortissimi, sguardo luminoso e sorriso che illumina la stanza (una stella insomma);

- Eratò: scura, lineamenti marcati, occhi scuri, molto bella, portamento elegante;

- Startreck: non altissimo, magro ma con un perchè , aria e occhiali da intellettuale, semibiondastro, barbetta e/o pizzetto. Dubbi sull'orecchino (potrebbe avere un minuscolo brillantino all'orecchio sinistro che spara con l'abbigliamento normalmente semiserio);fighetto;

- Farfalla: si è descritta un po' e dunque la immagino un donnone alto e proporzionato, con bellissimi capelli sempre in ordine, sempre truccata e vestita a puntino;

- Ipazia: molto casual, un po' hippy, magra, capello lungo con riga in mezzo. Bella senza artifici.


A qualche altro ci penso domani


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Chiara, so bene che ciò che conta è altro, ma spesso quell'oltre può essere manifestato perchè il lasciapassare dell'esteriorità lo consente. Voglio dire che una donna bella e con un animo nobile e altrettanto bello avrà molte di più chances relazionali, in generale, di una con caratteristiche interiori similari ma brutta. E se sei abituata a quella porta aperta, quando inizia a socchiudersi devi resettare totalmente le tue modalità. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


sì, ti sei spiegata e sono d'accordo con te.
io non so cosa significhi avere più chances relazionali grazie alle caratteristiche esteriori, quindi la mia è solo una riflessione per così dire esterna.
quello che mi viene da pensare è che se (tu generico) come individuo hai investito e ti hanno aiutato a investire fin dall'infanzia sul quell' _altro _avrai imparato a considerare l'aspetto esteriore come una chance al pari di altre e non come uno sconto : e che quindi al momento in cui quella porta inizia a socchiudersi puoi contare sul bagaglio che nessuno ti può togliere, ma che con l'età può solo che arricchirsi.


----------



## LTD (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> I primi tempi che ero qui dissi che mi piacevo magra e si scatenò il finimondo :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

in effetti, :rotfl:
sei troppo simpatica, mi hai strappato un sorriso, e non è poco per me  di 'sti tempi


----------



## Falcor (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> finora avete visto giusto solo l'"anima elfica" e la pelle molto chiara... ma non sono affatto alta e non sono secca, direi minuta e proporzionata
> più una Galadriel matura (e meno phyga, non è che me la tiro da cate blanchett) che Arwen...
> 
> 
> **per me alta vuol dire dal 1.70 in su*


Arrivo tardi (son appena tornato da lavoro ) ma credimi che volevo postarti proprio la foto di Galadriel appena hai chiesto come ti si vedeva. Ovviamente il tuo nick rimanda a quelle figure quindi era fin troppo facile l'accostamento  Però sai che a volte leggendoti mi ricordi molto Mina Harker, ma non quella del film, quella del romanzo che è un pò diversa. Forte e determinata, innamorata, ma anche tanto fragile.


Per me una ragazza è alta già dal metro e sessantotto. Poi sarà che ormai vedo tutte coppie con lui altissimo e lei nana accanto. Ad esempio J era "alta" 1,57 e mi arrivava praticamente alla spalla


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi (son appena tornato da lavoro ) ma credimi che volevo postarti proprio la foto di Galadriel appena hai chiesto come ti si vedeva. Ovviamente il tuo nick rimanda a quelle figure quindi era fin troppo facile l'accostamento  Però sai che a volte leggendoti mi ricordi molto Mina Harker, ma non quella del film, quella del romanzo che è un pò diversa. Forte e determinata, innamorata, ma anche tanto fragile.
> 
> 
> Per me una ragazza è alta già dal metro e sessantotto. Poi sarà che ormai vedo tutte coppie con lui altissimo e lei nana accanto. Ad esempio J era "alta" 1,57 e mi arrivava praticamente alla spalla



io sono "alta" 1'59
Mina Harker... sì, ti ringrazio molto


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io sono "alta" 1'59
> non mi farò mai vedere dal vivo, vi deluderei troppo
> ma è lo spirito che conta


Sai l'adagio della botte piccola e del vino bono [emoji6] anche io essendo un maschietto non sono una pertica [emoji12]


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai l'adagio della botte piccola e del vino bono [emoji6] anche io essendo un maschietto non sono una pertica [emoji12]




siamo in buona compagnia... 

grazie Ryoga


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io sono "alta" 1'59
> Mina Harker... sì, ti ringrazio molto



Che tu ci creda o no la Parietti e' alta come te  o forse meno, non e' questione di altezza, a meno che uno non sia alto un metro, ma di come ci si sente o ci si pone.

Una delle mie figlie ' piccolina, ma credimi e' bella solo lei figa solo lei perche', per fortuna sua, si sente così. 
Operata e straoperata  alla pancia con cicatrici enormi se ne frega e va in due pezzi al mare, mai comprato un costume intero.


Quella piu' alta, non ha le sue certezze, eppure quando entriamo nei locali si girano a guardarla, ed e' bellissima davvero, ma lei fatica a sentirsi bella, dice che io sono di parte, eppure tutti lo dicono che e' meravigliosa.  Sia per aspetto che per carattere e dolcezza.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no la Parietti e' alta come te  o forse meno, non e' questione di altezza, a meno che uno non sia alto un metro, ma di come ci si sente o ci si pone.
> 
> Una delle mie figlie ' piccolina, ma credimi e' bella solo lei figa solo lei perche', per fortuna sua, si sente così.
> Operata e straoperata  alla pancia con cicatrici enormi se ne frega e va in due pezzi al mare, mai comprato un costume intero.
> ...


Gran carattere la tua piccola

Ps: parietti e' alta ci ho lavorato io sono 1.72 lei più skta di me di sicuro


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Gran carattere la tua piccola
> 
> Ps: parietti e' alta ci ho lavorato io sono 1.72 lei più skta di me di sicuro


Un amico di mio marito l'ha conosciuta molto molto bene,senza tacchi e' piccola


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un amico di mio marito l'ha conosciuta molto molto bene,senza tacchi e' piccola


Giuro ci ho lavorato e una stangona
Senza tacchi e alta con i tacchi una pertica
Sara 1.75 tutti

Molto bene e si sarà distratto o lui è 3 metri


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2015)

Perdonooooo
Pensavo alla hunziker

sono fusa postumo bevuta di ieri


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Giuro ci ho lavorato e una stangona
> Senza tacchi e alta con i tacchi una pertica
> Sara 1.75 tutti
> 
> Molto bene e si sarà distratto o lui è 3 metri



LUI è ' altissimo ma nelle foto che vidi allora lei non era così alta  ed era pure cliente di un mio collega che mi disse la stessa cosa.

Mah.... _In tv e' sempre seduta quindi  non verificabile.

Comunque conta sentirsi bene e piacersi. Come la mia mezzana ahahahahah
_


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no la Parietti e' alta come te  o forse meno, non e' questione di altezza, a meno che uno non sia alto un metro, ma di come ci si sente o ci si pone.
> 
> Una delle mie figlie ' piccolina, ma credimi e' bella solo lei figa solo lei perche', per fortuna sua, si sente così.
> Operata e straoperata  alla pancia con cicatrici enormi se ne frega e va in due pezzi al mare, mai comprato un costume intero.
> ...


La Parietti è  alta


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> La Parietti è  alta



Allora gli uomini ci vedono diverse da come siamo ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora gli uomini ci vedono diverse da come siamo ahahahahah


È  la voglia di smitizzare. Al di là  dei canotti che poteva risparmiarsi  è  una gran bella donna con delle splendide gambe


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Scricciolo no:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> finora avete visto giusto solo l'"anima elfica" e la pelle molto chiara... ma non sono affatto alta e non sono secca, direi minuta e proporzionata
> più una Galadriel matura (e meno phyga, non è che me la tiro da cate blanchett) che Arwen...
> da giovane ero punk, poi darkona totale per lustri, ora più casual british sobrio, e indulgo in jeans e sneakers spesso, (troppo spesso) per pigrizia ...
> 
> ...


Ero indecisa tra Arwen e Galadriel. Bello. 

Sul mio lato sportivo nutro molti dubbi 
Però non si sa mai. Ieri stavo sbavando dietro il mio nuovo istruttore di spinning, magari cambio idea.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Scricciolo no:rotfl:


...io non mi ti ricordo bassa


----------



## banshee (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Alcune mie immagini:
> 
> - Minerva: uguale a Florinda Bolkan dei tempi d'oro (non ho idea del perchè mi venga questa immagine in mente);
> 
> ...


Wow bello "il sorriso che illumina la stanza" ma grazie Mary [emoji173]️ che bella immagine!
I capelli ce li ho lunghissimi e (ora) rossi... Sono muscolosa (ma niente di eccessivo) soprattutto lato B e gambe... Addominali non pervenuti :rotfl: :rotf:
Io ho letto le tue descrizioni nel Rifugio quando parlavamo di vestiti  quindi ti ho sempre immaginata sportivissima, snella, tonica e scattante, bionda capelli taglio corto ma non troppo, fashionissima (vedi occhiali che hai postato!!)


----------



## Eratò (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> finora avete visto giusto solo l'"anima elfica" e la pelle molto chiara... ma non sono affatto alta e non sono secca, direi minuta e proporzionata
> più una Galadriel matura (e meno phyga, non è che me la tiro da cate blanchett) che Arwen...
> da giovane ero punk, poi darkona totale per lustri, ora più casual british sobrio, e indulgo in jeans e sneakers spesso, (troppo spesso) per pigrizia ...
> 
> ...


T'immagino di statura media, capelli biondo scuro lisci fino alle spalle, occhi azzuri,carnagione chiara. Sportiva e delicata di modi... A Mary invece me la immagino bionda, taglio alla moda, accessori alla moda ma vestita sportiva... Non so perché me la immagino espressiva che gesticola mentre parla con braccialetti che tintinnano... Non mi chiedere perché Mary... non lo soIo son magra con le "basi forti"  come si dice a casa mia, muscolosa perché da piccola facevo sport e danza... Alcuni dicono che ho i lineamenti delicati, boh... io non li vedo. Rossa ramata di testa, con taglio corto indietro e lungo davanti e altezza media... Occhi doubleface castano/verdi e il mio must : orecchini lunghi di tutti i tipi e colori. Li adoro!


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

E io odio anche voi :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scricciolo no:rotfl:



Sei talmente delicata nei modi "scrivensi" che mi hai dato quell'idea  :rotfl:





Eratò ha detto:


> A Mary invece me la immagino bionda, taglio alla moda, accessori alla moda ma vestita sportiva... Non so perché me la immagino espressiva che gesticola mentre parla con braccialetti che tintinnano... Non mi chiedere perché Mary... non lo so
> 
> Occhi doubleface castano/verdi e il mio must : orecchini lunghi di tutti i tipi e colori. Li adoro!


Ci hai preso in pieno! Aahahha! Abbiamo in comune il colore degli occhi e la passione per gli orecchini e gli accessori in genere. Le mie nipoti mi chiamano la Madonna Incoronata :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary allora ci avevo preso pure io con te
:festa:


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


E' un argomento che affligge un po' tutti. Pare più determinante per le donne che per gli uomini.

Nei casi di tradimento credo assuma una valenza particolare. Nel senso che, almeno per come la vedo io, subito il tradimento il tradito si trova a riformulare la propria autostima. Se questa è già presente, il contraccolpo è sempre relativo e non scade mai nella percezione di inferiorità che ne possa derivare e che a volte arriva a considerazioni ancora più basse che sfociano nella mera fisicità.

E' altresì vero che nel momento del "distacco" il tradito fa comunque capo alle proprie risorse, quando ce ne sono, e questo può far si che si tenda a considerare anche il piano fisico. Infatti è normale che una delle reazioni dei traditi sia poi quella di dedicarsi ad uno sport o andare in palestra. Può aiutare, ma poco a confronto di quanto possa invece la propria autostima che si fonda sulla percezione di se stessi e del proprio valore.

Solo una riflessione, personalmente tendo a dare molta importanza all'aspetto fisico. Ma l'essere giovane di una donna non mi attrae, non quanto l'essere giovanile di un'altra che, seppur segnata da qualche ruga e che, data l'età, avrà di certo le tette cadenti D), ha un indiscutibile fascino.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Wow bello "il sorriso che illumina la stanza" ma grazie Mary [emoji173]️ che bella immagine!
> I capelli ce li ho lunghissimi e (ora) rossi... Sono muscolosa (ma niente di eccessivo) soprattutto lato B e gambe... Addominali non pervenuti :rotfl: :rotf:
> Io ho letto le tue descrizioni nel Rifugio quando parlavamo di vestiti  quindi ti ho sempre immaginata sportivissima, snella, tonica e scattante, bionda capelli taglio corto ma non troppo, fashionissima (vedi occhiali che hai postato!!)



Tu devi essere una gnoccolona mondiale . E per gli addominali devi sudare: insistere adesso è un investimento per il futuro :carneval:

Il fashion mi viene naturale essendo a contatto quotidianamente con i gggiovani. Se indosso qualcosa di poco poco antico spara subito nel mucchio :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mary allora ci avevo preso pure io con te
> :festa:


Ecate mi è sfuggito dove. Sono una frana, scusami


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

Intendevo dire che ti ho immaginata proprio come ha detto Eratò 
Sono pasticciona e non riesco a quotare oggi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*Perdonami Mary ...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


... ma io ti credevo diversa ... mi sovviene una pregna ... perché ti quoto se non sei giovane e figa? ... non starò mica invecchiando? .... ABORRO


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' un argomento che affligge un po' tutti. Pare più determinante per le donne che per gli uomini.
> 
> Nei casi di tradimento credo assuma una valenza particolare. Nel senso che, almeno per come la vedo io, subito il tradimento il tradito si trova a riformulare la propria autostima. Se questa è già presente, il contraccolpo è sempre relativo e non scade mai nella percezione di inferiorità che ne possa derivare e che a volte arriva a considerazioni ancora più basse che sfociano nella mera fisicità.
> 
> ...



L'avevo già scritto i primi tempi: subito prima della scoperta fui invitata da mia sorella presso un'amica chirurgo estetico per qualche punturina rivitalizzante al viso a prezzi di favore, e io risposi con aria di sufficienza che stavo benissimo come stavo, che le mie rughette mi piacevano e blablabla; _ça va sans dire_ che me ne sono sparata in quantità nei mesi subito successivi alla deflagrazione 

E comunque le tette cadenti non sono obbligatorie a una certa età, specie se piccole. Sono rimasta sconvolta da mia mamma un giorno che l'ho accompagnata a fare la prova da sforzo per problemi cardiaci. Porca miseria, aveva una terza così soda a 80 anni che manco una ventenne. Misteri della gravità.


----------



## Bender (8 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Essere amati penso renda sempre più sicuri.
> Dopo il primo tradimento sono andato giù, gli anni successivi hanno peggiorato la situazione e poi il tradimento finale.
> Quando sono arrivato qua,* io una donna non riuscivo neanche a guardarla*.


a me capita ancora adesso dopo più di un anno che è finita, anche perchè le poche volte in cui provo a farmi avanti va sempre male in un modo o nell'altro,sto ancora aspettando quel cambiamento che tutti mi dicono accadrà
quando me te lo aspetti e non ci pensi più


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' un argomento che affligge un po' tutti. Pare più determinante per le donne che per gli uomini.
> 
> Nei casi di tradimento credo assuma una valenza particolare. Nel senso che, almeno per come la vedo io, subito il tradimento il tradito si trova a riformulare la propria autostima. Se questa è già presente, il contraccolpo è sempre relativo e non scade mai nella percezione di inferiorità che ne possa derivare e che a volte arriva a considerazioni ancora più basse che sfociano nella mera fisicità.
> 
> ...


Non so se sono stata tradita. Dovessi scoprire un tradimento la mia autostima potrebbe risentirne ma non certo per il fisico. Mi pongo proprio su un livello diverso. Vorrei capire cosa l'altra persona ha dato che io non ho dato e non parlo di sesso o aspetto fisico, sempre che ci sia qualcosa che io non ho fatto o ho negato e l'altra no.
Sentirmi sminuita perché è più bella di me dubito accadrebbe. Anche perché se la motivazione del tradimento fosse la bellezza non perderei nemmeno il tempo a discutere. Penserei semplicemente a che uomo ho sposato e al fatto che avrei proprio commesso un errore


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che ti ho immaginata proprio come ha detto Eratò
> Sono pasticciona e non riesco a quotare oggi


Forse lanciamo dei messaggi qua e là parlando di altro, su noi stessi, e chi legge recepisce e accantona per poi costruirsi un'immagine che si avvicina alla raltà. Te ti immagino efebica, leggera, sorridente, molto centrata, sicura dei propri mezzi, viso delicato e bello, con naso importante. 




Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... ma io ti credevo diversa ... mi sovviene una pregna ... perché ti quoto se non sei giovane e figa? ... non starò mica invecchiando? .... ABORRO



Perchè non sei a caccia di figa :rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Bender ha detto:


> a me capita ancora adesso dopo più di un anno che è finita, anche perchè le poche volte in cui provo a farmi avanti va sempre male in un modo o nell'altro,sto ancora aspettando quel cambiamento che tutti mi dicono accadrà
> quando me te lo aspetti e non ci pensi più





farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se sono stata tradita. Dovessi scoprire un tradimento la mia autostima potrebbe risentirne ma non certo per il fisico. Mi pongo proprio su un livello diverso. Vorrei capire cosa l'altra persona ha dato che io non ho dato e non parlo di sesso o aspetto fisico, sempre che ci sia qualcosa che io non ho fatto o ho negato e l'altra no.
> Sentirmi sminuita perché è più bella di me dubito accadrebbe. Anche perché se la motivazione del tradimento fosse la bellezza non perderei nemmeno il tempo a discutere. Penserei semplicemente a che uomo ho sposato e al fatto che avrei proprio commesso un errore


... aggiungo, nessun riflesso sulla mia autostima, concordo con il resto delle parole, mi resterebbe il rammarico di come sono andate le cose.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*AHHHHHHHHH*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse lanciamo dei messaggi qua e là parlando di altro, su noi stessi, e chi legge recepisce e accantona per poi costruirsi un'immagine che si avvicina alla raltà. Te ti immagino efebica, leggera, sorridente, molto centrata, sicura dei propri mezzi, viso delicato e bello, con naso importante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## banshee (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tu devi essere una gnoccolona mondiale . E per gli addominali devi sudare: insistere adesso è un investimento per il futuro :carneval:
> 
> Il fashion mi viene naturale essendo a contatto quotidianamente con i gggiovani. Se indosso qualcosa di poco poco antico spara subito nel mucchio :rotfl:


OT 
Mary è un macello st addome! :rotfl: 
io fo pugilato - a livello amatoriale quindi solo sacco e sparring, no incontri.. Mi basta poco per mantenere alto e tonico il "sotto", qualche serie di squat e affondi con bilancere e sto ok. Ma ti giuro, addome ZERO. E faccio gli addominali semplici, crunch su panca e quelli in isometria (anche alternati una mano/ una gamba) e gnente :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Comunque allento la boxe ed inserisco il nuoto, ho bisogno di allungare i muscoli ora e poi pure per la schiena... 
Fine OT scusate 
Eh ma ti immagino  alla modissima e sempre stilosa! Ah, ho trovato le scarpe, poi te le posto nell angolo sciampistoso :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sentirmi sminuita perché è più bella di me dubito accadrebbe. Anche perché se la motivazione del tradimento fosse la bellezza non perderei nemmeno il tempo a discutere. Penserei semplicemente a che uomo ho sposato e al fatto che avrei proprio commesso un errore


Questo è il ragionamento lucido di chi non ci è passato (io dicevo lo stesso); quando accade è inevitabile rimettersi in discussione da tutti i punti di vista ed è proprio sui punti deboli che affondano i peggiori pensieri. In realtà qualunque tipo di persona con la quale si viene traditi non ci sta bene: se è più giovane cercava qualcosa che non si ha più  dal punto di vista estetico, se è più vecchia allora è come siamo come persone che non funziona più, se è un cesso avrà avuto una mente eccelsa o un tasso di troiaggine altissimo, se è bellissima non ne parliamo proprio. L'unica nota comune agli amanti è in realtà l'essere una novità; lo si sa, ma il tradito si sente accantonato con tutti gli annessi e connessi ugualmente.


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Mary è un macello st addome! :rotfl:
> io fo pugilato - a livello amatoriale quindi solo sacco e sparring, no incontri.. Mi basta poco per mantenere alto e tonico il "sotto", qualche serie di squat e affondi con bilancere e sto ok. Ma ti giuro, addome ZERO. E faccio gli addominali semplici, crunch su panca e quelli in isometria (anche alternati una mano/ una gamba) e gnente :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Comunque allento la boxe ed inserisco il nuoto, ho bisogno di allungare i muscoli ora e poi pure per la schiena...
> ...


ellamadonna


----------



## banshee (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E io odio anche voi :rotfl:


Tu sei secondo me: altezza media, formosa, capelli corti scuri, occhiali montatura nera grandi (un po' hypster) e molto carina  come Nicka- sei il contrario di come ti descrivi :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questo è il ragionamento lucido di chi non ci è passato (io dicevo lo stesso); quando accade è inevitabile rimettersi in discussione da tutti i punti di vista ed è proprio sui punti deboli che affondano i peggiori pensieri. In realtà qualunque tipo di persona con la quale si viene traditi non ci sta bene: se è più giovane cercava qualcosa che non si ha più  dal punto di vista estetico, se è più vecchia allora è come siamo come persone che non funziona più, se è un cesso avrà avuto una mente eccelsa o un tasso di troiaggine altissimo, se è bellissima non ne parliamo proprio. L'unica nota comune agli amanti è in realtà l'essere una novità; lo si sa, ma il tradito si sente accantonato con tutti gli annessi e connessi ugualmente.


Prova a rileggerti. Giovinezza vecchiaia bellezza bruttezza. Tutte cose di cui io non ho parlato. 
Questo è il tuo punto debole perché come hai detto ti giochi tutto su quello pensando che quello sia la cosa importante. Poi realizzi che per esempio per tuo marito non è così e ti senti persa. 
a me farebbe sentire persa altro.


----------



## banshee (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ellamadonna


Una mia amica (stesso mio allenamento) il contrario. Sopra le è venuto un addome perfetto e sotto non riesce a tonificare  io mi so arresa pace :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Mary è un macello st addome! :rotfl:
> io fo pugilato - a livello amatoriale quindi solo sacco e sparring, no incontri.. Mi basta poco per mantenere alto e tonico il "sotto", qualche serie di squat e affondi con bilancere e sto ok. Ma ti giuro, addome ZERO. E faccio gli addominali semplici, crunch su panca e quelli in isometria (anche alternati una mano/ una gamba) e gnente :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Comunque allento la boxe ed inserisco il nuoto, ho bisogno di allungare i muscoli ora e poi pure per la schiena...
> ...


Può essere che inserire delle serie di plank ti faccia bene. 
Aspetto le scarpe


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Mary è un macello st addome! :rotfl:
> io fo pugilato - a livello amatoriale quindi solo sacco e sparring, no incontri.. Mi basta poco per mantenere alto e tonico il "sotto", qualche serie di squat e affondi con bilancere e sto ok. Ma ti giuro, addome ZERO. E faccio gli addominali *semplici, crunch su panca e quelli in isometria (anche alternati una mano/ una gamba) e gnente :rotfl: :rotfl: *
> Comunque allento la boxe ed inserisco il nuoto, ho bisogno di allungare i muscoli ora e poi pure per la schiena...
> ...


Banshee, forse e dico forse, più che incrementare l'attività basta alzare la magnatora.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Può essere che inserire delle serie di plank ti faccia bene*.
> Aspetto le scarpe


Mary, ti prego....forse togliere un dente alla forchetta aiuta di più.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prova a rileggerti. Giovinezza vecchiaia bellezza bruttezza. Tutte cose di cui io non ho parlato.
> Questo è il tuo punto debole perché come hai detto ti giochi tutto su quello pensando che quello sia la cosa importante. Poi realizzi che per esempio per tuo marito non è così e ti senti persa.
> a me farebbe sentire persa altro.



Hai ragione, è il mio punto debole. Ma fossi bella poi, o lo fossi stata! 

Non gioco tutto su quello perchè non ne ho i mezzi per potermelo permettere (vabbè, anche perchè non vorrei), constato solo che comunque ha la sua importanza, specie adesso che il tempo fa il suo sporco lavoro. Per mio marito non è così e credo mi trovi abbastanza stupida quando gli faccio questi discorsi (a ragione), ma è più forte di me. Se riesco a ripigliarmi per altri aspetti, su questo non cammino manco con i tutori.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*Basterebbe un'oretta di passeggiata al giorno ...*



JON ha detto:


> Mary, ti prego....forse togliere un dente alla forchetta aiuta di più.


... da fare durante l'orario dei pasti


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... da fare durante l'orario dei pasti &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## banshee (8 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Banshee, forse e dico forse, più che incrementare l'attività basta alzare la magnatora.


Cioè? Mangiare di più o di meno?


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse lanciamo dei messaggi qua e là parlando di altro, su noi stessi, e chi legge recepisce e accantona per poi costruirsi un'immagine che si avvicina alla raltà. Te ti immagino efebica, leggera, sorridente, molto centrata, sicura dei propri mezzi, viso delicato e bello, con naso importante.


Mary in questo momento mi sento così e vorrei tenermelo ben stretto 
sento che devo essere molto concentrata perché io non dimentichi per strada il sorriso e un certo grado di sicurezza dei miei mezzi che ho recuperato
quando sono entrata ero così a terra che riuscivo solo a leggere.
Avevo la sensazione di disgregarmi, sia fisicamente che mentalmente. 
Questo 3D mi ricorda che devo curarmi di più, ma soprattutto anche in modo diverso 
nello stare meglio avevo ripreso lo sport ma accidenti
sto lavorando ad un progetto che mi lascia pochissimo tempo
Mi rendo conto che mi curo, sì, ma come si cura una tredicenne secchiona
sport capelli disboscamento meticoloso jeans e stivali senza tacco
ieri dopo avervi letto mi sono truccata un pochino
 e qui il tuo percepirmi efebica mi ha colpito perché hai fatto centro
forse emerge dal mio modo di pensare
troppo essenziale 

il naso Mary 
sai che per un miracolo che ha sfidato le leggi della genetica ce l'ho normale? 
Alcuni che hanno visto il mio parentado mi hanno chiesto se ho fatto una rinoplastica 

un'altra cosa buffa
ben due utenti, maschi, a distanza di tempo, mi hanno detto in passato che mi immaginano come un cesso inguardabile


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prova a rileggerti. Giovinezza vecchiaia bellezza bruttezza. Tutte cose di cui io non ho parlato.
> Questo è il tuo punto debole perché come hai detto ti giochi tutto su quello pensando che quello sia la cosa importante. Poi realizzi che per esempio per tuo marito non è così e ti senti persa.
> a me farebbe sentire persa altro.


Credo anch'io ci sia un punto debole per ognuno. Qualcosa che intacca le basi su cui si fonda la propria sicurezza.
Personalmente non vado in competizione, proprio sento che non ce n'è. Sono sicuro di me sotto tutti i punti di vista. Quello che mi roderebbe seriamente è l'eventuale complicità che non è la mia.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Cioè? Mangiare di più o di meno?


Di meno. Cioè la alzi perché non ci arrivi più. Scherzo eh!


----------



## banshee (8 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Di meno. Cioè la alzi perché non ci arrivi più. Scherzo eh!


:rotfl: :rotfl: no tranquillo sono nel peso forma, anzi pure un filino sotto :up: mi alleno tanto, brucio tanto e mangio tanto :rotfl:
Era per dire che alcuni muscoli mi si intostano e tonificano subito, altri ciaone :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: no tranquillo sono nel peso forma, anzi pure un filino sotto :up: mi alleno tanto, brucio tanto e mangio tanto :rotfl:
> Era per dire che alcuni muscoli mi si intostano e tonificano subito, altri ciaone :rotfl:




A me si intostano tutti, pure quelli in profondità, tranne gli unici che ri-vorrei tosti (i glutei)


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Diciamola tutta e terra terra: l'avere per marito un uomo molto più giovane non aiuta. Mentre il valore sul mercato di un componente della coppia va calando irrimediabilmente, quello dell'altro rimane stabile con la possibilità addirittura di acquistarne per almeno un ventennio.  Ora mi si può dire che la bicicletta uno se la sceglie e che bisogna pedalare, ma che fosse tutta salita, almeno nella testa, non sempre si preventiva 


Forse con un coetaneo o giù di lì non mi farei tutte 'ste pippe, e prima di essere tradita neanche mi sfioravano, ma la crisi è crisi e investe tutti i campi. E colpisce meglio dove c'è la falla. O no?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



JON ha detto:


> Credo anch'io ci sia un punto debole per ognuno. Qualcosa che intacca le basi su cui si fonda la propria sicurezza.
> Personalmente non vado in competizione, proprio sento che non ce n'è. Sono sicuro di me sotto tutti i punti di vista. Quello che mi roderebbe seriamente è l'eventuale complicità che non è la mia.


E LO SAI


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diciamola tutta e terra terra: l'avere per marito un uomo molto più giovane non aiuta. Mentre il valore sul mercato di un componente della coppia va calando irrimediabilmente, quello dell'altro rimane stabile con la possibilità addirittura di acquistarne per almeno un ventennio.  Ora mi si può dire che la bicicletta uno se la sceglie e che bisogna pedalare, ma che fosse tutta salita, almeno nella testa, non sempre si preventiva
> 
> 
> Forse con un coetaneo o giù di lì non mi farei tutte 'ste pippe, e prima di essere tradita neanche mi sfioravano, ma la crisi è crisi e investe tutti i campi. E colpisce meglio dove c'è la falla. O no?


Ma porca vacca il valore di una persona è dato dall'età e dall'aspetto fisico? Ma perché sei inchiodata ancora su questo quando tradendo ti tuo marito ti ha dimostrato che non è così


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma porca vacca il valore di una persona è dato dall'età e dall'aspetto fisico? Ma perché sei inchiodata ancora su questo quando tradendo ti tuo marito ti ha dimostrato che non è così


Ma tradendomi con una più giovane pure di lui e totalmente rifatta, con le pigne nel cervello tra l'altro, non mi ha dimostrato (sempre terra terra) il valore che ha l'esteriorità per lui? Ovviamente lui aborre il concetto appena esposto, ma a me questo arriva (tra le altre cose).


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma tradendomi con una più giovane pure di lui e totalmente rifatta, con le pigne nel cervello tra l'altro, non mi ha dimostrato (sempre terra terra) il valore che ha l'esteriorità per lui? Ovviamente lui aborre il concetto appena esposto, ma a me questo arriva (tra le altre cose).


Ma no ti aveva tradito con un cesso (cit)?


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diciamola tutta e terra terra: l'avere per marito un uomo molto più giovane non aiuta. Mentre *il valore sul mercato* di un componente della coppia va calando irrimediabilmente, quello dell'altro rimane stabile con la possibilità addirittura di acquistarne per almeno un ventennio.  Ora mi si può dire che la bicicletta uno se la sceglie e che bisogna pedalare, ma che fosse tutta salita, almeno nella testa, non sempre si preventiva
> 
> 
> Forse con un coetaneo o giù di lì non mi farei tutte 'ste pippe, e prima di essere tradita neanche mi sfioravano, ma la crisi è crisi e investe tutti i campi. E colpisce meglio dove c'è la falla. O no?


Ecco, hai toccato un punto curioso
Se c'è mercato, se c'è una sommatoria di qualità che valutata nell'insieme garantisce l'appetibiltà di un compagno, saremo tutti ancorati alle leggi di questo mercato azionario assolutamente fluido. Dopo i quarant'anni le azioni sono inesorabilmente in calo per le donne e dopo i cinquanta lo sono per gli uomini, ma esistono mille altri parametri che modificano questo. 
Mi piace pensare che questo abbia un peso nullo in una relazione di coppia, mentre capisco che ce l'ha nel l'accettazione sociale della stessa. E l'accettazione e il prestigio sociale della coppia, nella coppia, un peso, per quanto variabile, ce l'hanno.


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

*ma chi è*



Minerva ha detto:


> La Parietti è  alta


la parietti??? echissene...
premesso che per me non è proprio un modello da imitare, nè per l'aspetto nè per altro, a cominciare dai canotti labiali
me la ricordo, lei è più grande di un anno, abbiamo frequentato lo stesso liceo per un paio di anni, e non credo si sia accorciata nel tempo  è almeno 1.75

e comunque
ci sono molte star (vere) di oggi e del passato, sul metroessessanta e anche meno, che sono e sono state icone di bellezza e anche dei veri sex symbol

non penso che sia l'altezza a fare la differenza, nel bene e nel male, la bellezza per me è un insieme armonioso e unico di caratteristiche fisiche e di carisma personale

tornando a me che non c'entro niente con tutto questo discorso vanesio, dico che la mia statura mi va benissimo, fossero questi i miei problemi... non devo sfilare sul redcarpet, devo ritrovare la voglia di vivere, di alzarmi al mattino, cercare di non piangere e affrontare il dolore che puntualmente si ripresenta a ricordarmi che esisto


le persone quando sono amate sono più belle, ne sono certa


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> la parietti??? echissene...
> premesso che per me non è proprio un modello da imitare, nè per l'aspetto nè per altro, a cominciare dai canotti labiali
> me la ricordo, lei è più grande di un anno, abbiamo frequentato lo stesso liceo per un paio di anni, e non credo si sia accorciata nel tempo  è almeno 1.75
> 
> ...


le persone quando si amano sono più belle, e l'amore di qualcun altro diventa un di più..

io sono 1,58 comunque e alternativamente, mi sento bellissima, bella, brutta, bruttissima...

ma credo che la discriminante non sia la bellezza, quanto il desiderarsi e il riconoscersi in ogni stato


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> le persone quando si amano sono più belle, e l'amore di qualcun altro diventa un di più..
> 
> io sono 1,58 comunque e alternativamente, mi sento bellissima, bella, brutta, bruttissima...
> 
> ma credo che la discriminante non sia la bellezza, quanto il desiderarsi e il riconoscersi in ogni stato





quello che dici è vero, se parliamo di stare bene con se stessi, di benessere che emana da noi

e che trasmette armonia e quindi bellezza

ovvero l'opposto di come mi sento io ora con le conseguenze del caso anche sul piano estetico :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma tradendomi con una più giovane pure di lui e totalmente rifatta, con le pigne nel cervello tra l'altro, non mi ha dimostrato (sempre terra terra) il valore che ha l'esteriorità per lui? Ovviamente lui aborre il concetto appena esposto, ma a me questo arriva (tra le altre cose).


Ma sei tu che vedi questo. Lui ha visto altro.
È come se sei con un gruppo di amiche  per strada e una dice : "Avete visto?"  e  a una risponde: "Che pettinatura!" un'altra:"Che gonna" e un'altra:"È nera" e un'altra ancora: "Che bel trucco".


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che vedi questo. Lui ha visto altro.
> È come se sei con un gruppo di amiche  per strada e una dice : "Avete visto?"  e  a una risponde: "Che pettinatura!" un'altra:"Che gonna" e un'altra:"È nera" e un'altra ancora: "Che bel trucco".




sarà un caso, ma anche mio marito mi ha lasciata per una che ha 13 anni meno di me
cosa ci ha visto è facile da immaginare... a grandi linee


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma tradendomi con una più giovane pure di lui e totalmente rifatta, con le pigne nel cervello tra l'altro, *non mi ha dimostrato (sempre terra terra) il valore che ha l'esteriorità per lui? *Ovviamente lui aborre il concetto appena esposto, ma a me questo arriva (tra le altre cose).


Si, probabilmente si. Ha dimostrato che conta anche per te. Ci sta, non è un problema, lo diventa se la tua battaglia si fonda sull'essere giovani. Probabilmente il fatto che tuo marito sia più giovane innesca questa tua suscettibilità più di quanto possa farlo la concorrenza femminile. In questo senso è come se lui, e magari il genere maschile in generale, rappresentasse il tuo metro di misura.

Invece devi giocartela diversamente, per la donna che sei e l'età che ti compete. Intanto rassoda le chiappe, ma non col tennis che non ci fai granché.  Huè...scherzo eh! Meglio specificare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sarà un caso, ma anche mio marito mi ha lasciata per una che ha 13 anni meno di me
> cosa ci ha visto è facile da immaginare... a grandi linee


La possibilità di una relazione diversa in cui essere diverso. Una sfida a se stesso e al tempo proprio.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E LO SAI


Si lo so. Una questione abbastanza soggettiva, ma non biasimo punti di vista e situazioni differenti.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> quello che dici è vero, se parliamo di stare bene con se stessi, di benessere che emana da noi
> 
> e che trasmette armonia e quindi bellezza
> 
> ovvero l'opposto di come mi sento io ora con le conseguenze del caso anche sul piano estetico :unhappy:


ele...io penso sia questo l'unico discorso sensato per amarsi e poi, forse amare e concedersi amore...(ma dell'amore non so niente)...

se dipende da qualcun altro la bellezza e il desiderio...quel qualcun altro è una trappola...non è un compagno...

secondo me eh....

e per quanto mi riguarda...piuttosto sola, che in trappola...e dipendente nel desiderio di me

ovvio che l'altro sia bello ci sia..ma dev'essere bellezza, non dipendenza o mancanza..per me...


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma tradendomi con una più giovane pure di lui e totalmente rifatta, con le pigne nel cervello tra l'altro, non mi ha dimostrato (sempre terra terra) il valore che ha l'esteriorità per lui? Ovviamente lui aborre il concetto appena esposto, ma a me questo arriva (tra le altre cose).


Secondo me la scelta di amanti più giovani non ha moltissimo a che fare con l'aspetto fisico. Una donna più giovane ti fa sentire più giovane,  ti dà l'illusione di poter ricominciare,  di poter fare l'adolescente.  È più semplice, si aspetta meno da te, ti fa sentire con poco mascolino,  interessante, affascinante.  È una risposta sicura per l'autostima e una fuga dalle responsabilità. Io mi rendo conto che uomin più maturi e più giovani di me mi cercano e si sentono attratti per motivi anche diametralmente opposti.  Nonostante io rimanga sempre io, e la mia età e corpo siano gli stessi.


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> le persone quando sono amate sono più belle, ne sono certa


Io sono più bella adesso. Che non sono nè amata, nè tantomeno guardata da chicchessia.
Sì, le persone quando sono amate tendono ad essere più belle. Ma per essere belle di per sè hanno bisogno d'altro, ed è un altro che non può esser dato dall'esterno. E nemmeno toccato dall'esterno. Accarezzato, al massimo.
Se non c'è, l'amore diventa maschera.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Secondo me la scelta di amanti più giovani non ha moltissimo a che fare con l'aspetto fisico. Una donna più giovane ti fa sentire più giovane,  ti dà l'illusione di poter ricominciare,  di poter fare l'adolescente.  È più semplice, si aspetta meno da te, ti fa sentire con poco mascolino,  interessante, affascinante.  È una risposta sicura per l'autostima e una fuga dalle responsabilità. Io mi rendo conto che uomin più maturi e più giovani di me mi cercano e si sentono attratti per motivi anche diametralmente opposti.  Nonostante io rimanga sempre io, e la mia età e corpo siano gli stessi.


Il mio amante viene con me, che ho 4 anni più di sua moglie. L'età non significa assolutamente NIENTE. Mai.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Secondo me la scelta di amanti più giovani non ha moltissimo a che fare con l'aspetto fisico. Una donna più giovane ti fa sentire più giovane,  ti dà l'illusione di poter ricominciare,  di poter fare l'adolescente.  È più semplice, si aspetta meno da te, ti fa sentire con poco mascolino,  interessante, affascinante.  È una risposta sicura per l'autostima e una fuga dalle responsabilità. Io mi rendo conto che uomin più maturi e più giovani di me mi cercano e si sentono attratti per motivi anche diametralmente opposti.  Nonostante io rimanga sempre io, e la mia età e corpo siano gli stessi.


Concordo. Infatti bisogna fare attenzione al metro di misura che consideriamo. Il fatto che qualcuno non ci apprezzi, almeno in certi frangenti, non significa che valga sempre. E' naturale e giusto che nel caso uno se la faccia un po' di autocritica, ma se a renderci instabili è un evento circoscritto non ci si dovrebbe destabilizzare tout court. Ovvio che se a metterci in discussione è il proprio partner la cosa assume una certa valenza, ma nel caso è ancora più importante prestare maggiore attenzione a certe dinamiche.

Insomma, se, per tornare all'esempio di Lucrezia, un uomo tradisce la moglie lo fa per se, non per i deficit presunti, specie se fisici o di etá, della moglie.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio amante viene con me, che ho 4 anni più di sua moglie. L'età non significa assolutamente NIENTE. Mai.


Probabilmente però non significa nemmeno che sei migliore della moglie. Senza nulla toglierti, per carità. Tanto per restare IT.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono più bella adesso. Che non sono nè amata, nè tantomeno guardata da chicchessia.
> Sì, le persone quando sono amate tendono ad essere più belle. Ma per essere belle di per sè hanno bisogno d'altro, ed è un altro che non può esser dato dall'esterno. E nemmeno toccato dall'esterno. Accarezzato, al massimo.
> Se non c'è, l'amore diventa maschera.


Concordo. Questa rappresenta la condizione ideale.
Al contrario l'amore rischia davvero e pericolosamente di colmare certi vuoti.


----------



## Falcor (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sì, le persone quando sono amate tendono ad essere più belle. Ma per essere belle di per sè hanno bisogno d'altro, ed è un altro che non può esser dato dall'esterno. E nemmeno toccato dall'esterno. Accarezzato, al massimo.
> Se non c'è, l'amore diventa maschera.


Apparte esser daccordo con quanto dici io se dovessi adattarlo al mio modo di vivere direi che quando sono amato non mi interessa come sono (nè come è lei). Questo ovviamente perché so che se ho accanto qualcuno è per tutta una serie di motivazioni non legate all'aspetto (non riuscirei a stare con una ragazza ossessionata o che dà troppa importanza all'aspetto fisico). Quando mi lascio allora inizio un attimino a soffermarmi e a notare il capello bianco, la ruga in più ai lati degli occhi e così via. Quando sono innamorato e amato smetto automaticamente di pensare a determinate cose.

J da quando l'ho conosciuta ha messo su diversi chili e a me non è mai fregato un cavolo, io al contrario son dimagrito (anche reingrassato diverse volte però) ma a me stava bene così


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo. Infatti bisogna fare attenzione al metro di misura che consideriamo. Il fatto che qualcuno non ci apprezzi, almeno in certi frangenti, non significa che valga sempre. E' naturale e giusto che nel caso uno se la faccia un po' di autocritica, ma se a renderci instabili è un evento circoscritto non ci si dovrebbe destabilizzare tout court. Ovvio che se a metterci in discussione è il proprio partner la cosa assume una certa valenza, ma nel caso è ancora più importante prestare maggiore attenzione a certe dinamiche.
> 
> Insomma, se, per tornare all'esempio di Lucrezia, un uomo tradisce la moglie lo fa per se, non per i deficit presunti, specie se fisici o di etá, della moglie.


Vale anche per una donna
E quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma tradendomi con una più giovane pure di lui e totalmente rifatta, con le pigne nel cervello tra l'altro, non mi ha dimostrato (sempre terra terra) il valore che ha l'esteriorità per lui? Ovviamente lui aborre il concetto appena esposto, ma a me questo arriva (tra le altre cose).


In effetti "totalmente rifatta"  fa un po' cacare :singleeye: a me atterrisce questo stereotipare la propria fisicità, standardizzare il taglio degli occhi, le palpebre, gli zigomi, le labbra, Tette ect ect.... Boh per me è assurdo. Proprio oggi ho incontrato varie persone di una certa età, donne oltre i 60 in media, una e solo una era parente  stretta del botox, un viso orribile labbra a canotto, zigomi così gonfiati e alzati che sembrava non avesse occhi, palpebre e sopracciglia talmente tirati che andavano a salutare l'attaccatura dei capelli. Ovviamente la sua espressività facciale è andata a farsi fottere, che rida o pianga più o meno l'espressione e' sempre la stessa.Lei presumo sia contenta dei risultati ottenuti, io questa necessità di sembrare sempre una barbie ventenne non la capisco per nulla. Poi ovvio ognuno usa il proprio corpo come vuole  era solo ha mia riflessione un po' attonita


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> la parietti??? echissene...
> premesso che per me non è proprio un modello da imitare, nè per l'aspetto nè per altro, a cominciare dai canotti labiali
> me la ricordo, lei è più grande di un anno, abbiamo frequentato lo stesso liceo per un paio di anni, e non credo si sia accorciata nel tempo  è almeno 1.75
> 
> ...


Quando sono innamorate, sicuramente


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Secondo me la scelta di amanti più giovani non ha moltissimo a che fare con l'aspetto fisico. Una donna più giovane ti fa sentire più giovane,  ti dà l'illusione di poter ricominciare,  di poter fare l'adolescente.  È più semplice, si aspetta meno da te, ti fa sentire con poco mascolino,  interessante, affascinante.  È una risposta sicura per l'autostima e una fuga dalle responsabilità. Io mi rendo conto che uomin più maturi e più giovani di me mi cercano e si sentono attratti per motivi anche diametralmente opposti.  Nonostante io rimanga sempre io, e la mia età e corpo siano gli stessi.


diciamo che è un buon sistema per tentare di illudersi che si è sempiterni giovani e aitanti


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La possibilità di una relazione diversa in cui essere diverso. Una sfida a se stesso e al tempo proprio.


sì, credo sia così


rimane il fatto statistico che tutto questo avvenga al 99% con una persona più giovane della moglie
e non lo noto solo perchè io sono sensibile all'argomento 

di sicuro questo aspetto mi ferisce, di sicuro lo avverto come una mia fragilità
ma una cosa non esclude l'altra


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no ti aveva tradito con un cesso (cit)?



Dal mio punto di vista una donna relativamente giovane che si rifà tetteculonasoocchiorecchie lo è a prescindere dal risultato. E quello che ho visto in foto e video di lei è abominevole. Lui stesso ripete che da lontano sembrava una figona, ma a starci vicino, specie in pubblico, se ne vergognava come un ladro. Epperò la intrigava, epperò ci scopava e si faceva fare i pompini, epperò si era invaghito. Epperò continua a ripetere che quel tipo di donna che ha sempre, dico sempre detto di detestare, la aborre a tutt'oggi e a non spiegarsi quale intreccio dei suoi neuroni l'abbia portato a lei, a mischiarsi in uno stile di vita fatto al 100% di cazzate estetiche: le sceglieva le scarpe da acquistare dopo parate di foto tra le papabili, il colore degli smalti e dei capelli, sempre da lontano e tramite panoramica. Qualcosa di osceno per un uomo concreto come lui, che a distanza di mesi, quando mi girano i coglioni e glielo ricordo, ancora se ne vergogna a sangue.



ipazia ha detto:


> le persone quando si amano sono più belle, e l'amore di qualcun altro diventa un di più..
> 
> io sono 1,58 comunque e alternativamente, mi sento bellissima, bella, brutta, bruttissima...
> 
> ma credo che la discriminante non sia la bellezza, quanto il desiderarsi e il riconoscersi in ogni stato



La discriminante non è la bellezza in sè, che comunque non è qualcosa di oggettivo, lo so, ma devo capire perchè in questo periodo mi sta prendendo in questo modo. Eppure sono in forma, ho tutto a posto , ma mi vedo e non mi riconosco. Dentro sono molto più brutta dell'immagine che lo specchio mi rimanda. Sono diventata brutta dentro. Si, in un modo o nell'altro non mi riconosco più, dentro e fuori.



JON ha detto:


> Si, probabilmente si. Ha dimostrato che conta anche per te. Ci sta, non è un problema, lo diventa se la tua battaglia si fonda sull'essere giovani. Probabilmente il fatto che tuo marito sia più giovane innesca questa tua suscettibilità più di quanto possa farlo la concorrenza femminile. In questo senso è come se lui, e magari il genere maschile in generale, rappresentasse il tuo metro di misura.
> 
> Invece devi giocartela diversamente, per la donna che sei e l'età che ti compete. Intanto rassoda le chiappe, ma non col tennis che non ci fai granché.  Huè...scherzo eh! Meglio specificare.



Il problema delle chiappe è lo standard che ho in testa: ormai ito, irraggiungibile 

Per il resto quello che dici è condivisibile, come la maggior parte degli altri commenti che ho letto. E' solo che una parte di me, in questo senso, se ne va per conto proprio, è inafferrabile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi piace pensare che questo abbia un peso nullo in una relazione di coppia, mentre capisco che ce l'ha nel l'accettazione sociale della stessa. E l'accettazione e il prestigio sociale della coppia, nella coppia, un peso, per quanto variabile, ce l'hanno.



Finora non ha avuto peso nè nella relazione in sè, nè per quanto riguarda la socialità della coppia, e anche adesso è un problema esclusivamente mio. Perfino nei momenti più neri, in cui io ero solo l'ombra di me stessa, come coppia nel sociale abbiamo sempre funzionato; l'idea del nucleo "stabile" e indivisibile, da quello che ho potuto percepire non si è mai frantumata. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che vedi questo. Lui ha visto altro.
> È come se sei con un gruppo di amiche  per strada e una dice : "Avete visto?"  e  a una risponde: "Che pettinatura!" un'altra:"Che gonna" e un'altra:"È nera" e un'altra ancora: "Che bel trucco".





Brunetta ha detto:


> La possibilità di una relazione diversa in cui essere diverso. Una sfida a se stesso e al tempo proprio.



Tu dici sempre le cose giuste al momento giusto, e non ti stanchi di ripeterle. Ti apprezzo molto per questo.

Il secondo post che ho quotato è la quintessenza della verità che anche lui ammette, seppure con perifrasi di altra fattura. E il bello è che IO LO SO che è così, solo che mi allontano alla ricerca di altro,  in me. Lui non mi hai responsabilizzata  di nulla rispetto a questa faccenda, anzi il contrario. Ma ho paura del futuro, non riesco a gestire l'idea di quel che sarà o potrebbe essere, nel bene e nel male, serenamente, come ho sempre fatto. Ho paura.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti "totalmente rifatta"  fa un po' cacare :singleeye: a me atterrisce questo stereotipare la propria fisicità, standardizzare il taglio degli occhi, le palpebre, gli zigomi, le labbra, Tette ect ect.... Boh per me è assurdo. Proprio oggi ho incontrato varie persone di una certa età, donne oltre i 60 in media, una e solo una era parente  stretta del botox, un viso orribile labbra a canotto, zigomi così gonfiati e alzati che sembrava non avesse occhi, palpebre e sopracciglia talmente tirati che andavano a salutare l'attaccatura dei capelli. Ovviamente la sua espressività facciale è andata a farsi fottere, che rida o pianga più o meno l'espressione e' sempre la stessa.Lei presumo sia contenta dei risultati ottenuti, io questa necessità di sembrare sempre una barbie ventenne non la capisco per nulla. Poi ovvio ognuno usa il proprio corpo come vuole  era solo ha mia riflessione un po' attonita



Fiamma, a me non frega assolutamente niente, come a te, se la gente si sfigura alla ricerca del proprio benessere; il punto è che ci ho dovuto fare i conti mio mlagrado. E' come se io dicessi per vent'anni che sono vegana, che impostassi la mia vita, dalla scelta del ristorante a quella del supermercato alle persone da frequentare, su quello, se cazziassi chi mangia carne con mille pipponi sugli animali e la sostenibilità e il pianeta etc etc, se fossi sempre coerente negli anni e un bel giorno venissi scoperta a divorare una fiorentina cruda, col sangue che mi cola ai lati della bocca, nel retro di una macelleria. Lo sconcerto non è cosa facilissima da smaltire. Ma questo è un pour parler, un dare voce a riverberi tossici per disintegrarne pure l'ultimo. Oh.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Probabilmente però non significa nemmeno che sei migliore della moglie. Senza nulla toglierti, per carità. Tanto per restare IT.


Certo che non significa quello. Era per smentire un luogo comune circa la preferenza accordata alla più giovane, tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fiamma, a me non frega assolutamente niente, come a te, se la gente si sfigura alla ricerca del proprio benessere; il punto è che ci ho dovuto fare i conti mio mlagrado. E' come se io dicessi per vent'anni che sono vegana, che impostassi la mia vita, dalla scelta del ristorante a quella del supermercato alle persone da frequentare, su quello, se cazziassi chi mangia carne con mille pipponi sugli animali e la sostenibilità e il pianeta etc etc, se fossi sempre coerente negli anni e un bel giorno venissi scoperta a divorare una fiorentina cruda, col sangue che mi cola ai lati della bocca, nel retro di una macelleria. Lo sconcerto non è cosa facilissima da smaltire. Ma questo è un pour parler, un dare voce a riverberi tossici per disintegrarne pure l'ultimo. Oh.


A meno che lui non mentiva anche a se stesso, ripetendo di essere vegano, ora sa che è più vulnerabile di quello che crede.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A meno che lui non mentiva anche a se stesso, ripetendo di essere vegano, ora sa che è più vulnerabile di quello che crede.



E continua a dire che la carne gli fa schifo, e che pure gli faceva schifo mentre gli colava il sangue, ma che il gusto del diverso (e dell'orrido, parole sue) deve averlo fregato.

Certo, lui si è reso conto di essere molto vulnerabile. E si è ridimensionato parecchio in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A meno che lui non mentiva anche a se stesso, ripetendo di essere vegano, ora sa che è più vulnerabile di quello che crede.


A meno che ci ha visto altro oltre la bistecca e il gioco valeva nonostante dovesse mangiarsi la bistecca 
Ma continuiamo a parlare dell'aspetto di sta donna che magari ha contato il 2% nel tradimento


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *A meno che ci ha visto altro oltre la bistecca* e il gioco valeva nonostante dovesse mangiarsi la bistecca
> Ma continuiamo a parlare dell'aspetto di sta donna che magari ha contato il 2% nel tradimento


Ah potrebbe essere, in questo caso lui dovrebbe sinceramente dire come stanno le cose. " non è vero che ero attratto dalla bistecca al sangue ma bensì dal contorno ".


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fiamma, a me non frega assolutamente niente, come a te, se la gente si sfigura alla ricerca del proprio benessere; il punto è che ci ho dovuto fare i conti mio mlagrado. E' come se io dicessi per vent'anni che sono vegana, che impostassi la mia vita, dalla scelta del ristorante a quella del supermercato alle persone da frequentare, su quello, se cazziassi chi mangia carne con mille pipponi sugli animali e la sostenibilità e il pianeta etc etc, se fossi sempre coerente negli anni e un bel giorno venissi scoperta a divorare una fiorentina cruda, col sangue che mi cola ai lati della bocca, nel retro di una macelleria. Lo sconcerto non è cosa facilissima da smaltire. Ma questo è un pour parler, un dare voce a riverberi tossici per disintegrarne pure l'ultimo. Oh.



Allora il problema non è tanto come e' l'altra, bella brutta giovane vecchia,  ma come e' chi ci ha tradito. 

MI HAI FATTO venire in mente Marrazzo  e la Serdoz.

Lei bella fine intelligente, sicuramente corteggiata, lui in tv irreprensibile,  sempre  pronto a puntare il dito contro chi sbagliava,  uomo tutto d'un pezzo, poi la tradisce con transessuali, quelli veri, da paura, case oscene, droga, la dimostrazione che spesso non si conosce chi abbiamo nel letto e soprattutto che predicano bene e razzolano male.

QUINDI non importa l'aspetto fisico, poteva essere bellissima e forse saresti ancora piu' in crisi, ma capire se puo' essere considerata una scivolata e se vogliamo  andare avanti insieme.


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah potrebbe essere, in questo caso lui dovrebbe sinceramente dire come stanno le cose. " non è vero che ero attratto dalla bistecca al sangue ma bensì dal contorno ".



Pero' quando dopo aver tradito vogliono restare, sminuiscono  il  tutto  e non ti vengono certamente ad elencare i pregi della carne al  sangue o ben cotta.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' quando dopo aver tradito vogliono restare, sminuiscono  il  tutto  e non ti vengono certamente ad elencare i pregi della carne al  sangue o ben cotta.


Eh appunto. Questo intendo.


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Finora non ha avuto peso nè nella relazione in sè, nè per quanto riguarda la socialità della coppia, e anche adesso è un problema esclusivamente mio. Perfino nei momenti più neri, in cui io ero solo l'ombra di me stessa, come coppia nel sociale abbiamo sempre funzionato; l'idea del nucleo "stabile" e indivisibile, da quello che ho potuto percepire non si è mai frantumata.


sì, Mary, avevo inteso così 
Mi è sembrato di razionalizzare una paura - non solo tua -, ma il concetto lo ha espresso in modo più concreto e completo disincantata
non sei sola in questa paura


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La discriminante non è la bellezza in sè, che comunque non è qualcosa di oggettivo, lo so, ma devo capire perchè in questo periodo mi sta prendendo in questo modo. Eppure sono in forma, ho tutto a posto , ma mi vedo e non mi riconosco. Dentro sono molto più brutta dell'immagine che lo specchio mi rimanda. Sono diventata brutta dentro. Si, in un modo o nell'altro non mi riconosco più, dentro e fuori.


Fai sport quindi conosci bene il concetto di schema corporeo...oltre allo schema corporeo c'è la questione dell'immagine corporea...che è lo specchio in cui ci guardiamo...

è uno specchio dentro, per dirla semplice, a volte corrisponde a quello fuori..quando non corrisponde è una questione che mette in difficoltà...e non poco..perchè non ci si riconosce da nessuna parte...

nè nello specchio dentro nè nello specchio fuori, e le immagini che vengono rimandate sono "distorte" da entrambi gli specchi...quello che si sente è la differenza fra il dentro e il fuori...

Quindi magari nello specchio in camera l'immagine la si vede che è bella e tonica, ma dentro si rispecchia in altro modo...le immagini non corrispondono...

è l'immagine dentro che si deve lavorare, proprio in termini di percezione corporea...è importante...

chi mi ha vista, sa che sono minutina...non mi accorgevo di esserlo nella storia col mio ex...me lo ero "dimenticata"...il carico gestionale, specialmente dal punto emotivo, era tutto su di me, e la mia immagine corporea dentro era di una "grande e grossa". 

Sapevo di essere minuta, ma io mi percepivo grossa...

ci ho impiegato del tempo a ricomporre...ho passato tempo davanti allo specchio, ascoltandomi e guardandomi, e ho cercato specchi attivi che mi potessero rimandare una immagine di me più rispondente a quella dello specchio che ho messo in camera...lentamente le immagini hanno ricominciato a corrispondere...

e adesso quando sono brutta o bella, lo sono dentro e fuori...e frega un cazzo di essere brutta o bella a questo punto, se tutto corrisponde fra dentro e fuori sono perfetta!...è il desiderio di me, a darmi bellezza, che percepisco io e fa sentire serena me...

i carichi emozionali.. ingrassano


----------



## Divì (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fai sport quindi conosci bene il concetto di schema corporeo...oltre allo schema corporeo c'è la questione dell'immagine corporea...che è lo specchio in cui ci guardiamo...
> 
> è uno specchio dentro, per dirla semplice, a volte corrisponde a quello fuori..quando non corrisponde è una questione che mette in difficoltà...e non poco..perchè non ci si riconosce da nessuna parte...
> 
> ...


Mi spieghi gli specchi attivi?

Grz


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi spieghi gli specchi attivi?
> 
> Grz


Rispondo io così vediamo se ho studiato [emoji12] 
Dovrebbe essere lo specchiare ciò che noi facciamo vedere "esteriormente" agli altri con il nostro io interiore. E non necessariamente sono uguali, anzi molte volte differiscono. E non è detto che ciò che abbiamo dentro sia meglio di ciò che facciamo vedere al di fuori. Lo specchio è attivo quando vi è una connessione o un confronto propositivo tra le due "facce"


----------



## Divì (8 Novembre 2015)

Ma dono oggetti o azioni?


----------



## Divì (8 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma dono oggetti o azioni?


Sono


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono


Nessuna delle due cose. È il duale di una persona. Ciò che essa percepisce di sé specchiata a ciò che percepiscono gli altri di lei.
È complicato, e non so nemmeno io se ho capito, Ipazia ci ha messo un po' a spiegarmelo...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi spieghi gli specchi attivi?
> 
> Grz


specchio attivo posso essere io che lascio che tu rifletta dentro di me parti di te che da sola non riesci a vedere, ma lo specchio lo tengo su, e non ti lascio cadere dentro..o viceversa tu con me...

proiezioni, ma giocate consapevolmente, o perlomeno riconosciute quando avvengono 

in realtà ci si specchia continuamente negli altri, riconoscendo o rifiutando parti...gli specchi attivi compartecipano...anche semplicemente nella reciprocità dello specchiarsi


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Rispondo io così vediamo se ho studiato [emoji12]
> Dovrebbe essere lo specchiare ciò che noi facciamo vedere "esteriormente" agli altri con il nostro io interiore. E non necessariamente sono uguali, anzi molte volte differiscono. E non è detto che ciò che abbiamo dentro sia meglio di ciò che facciamo vedere al di fuori. Lo specchio è attivo quando vi è una connessione o un confronto propositivo tra le due "facce"


smack!


----------



## Divì (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> specchio attivo posso essere io che lascio che lascio che tu rifletta dentro di me parti di te che da sola non riesci a vedere, ma lo specchio lo tengo su, e non ti lascio cadere dentro..o viceversa tu con me...
> 
> proiezioni, ma giocate consapevolmente, o perlomeno riconosciute quando avvengono


Ho capito.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> specchio attivo posso essere io che lascio che lascio che tu rifletta dentro di me parti di te che da sola non riesci a vedere, ma lo specchio lo tengo su, e non ti lascio cadere dentro..o viceversa tu con me...
> 
> proiezioni, ma giocate consapevolmente, o perlomeno riconosciute quando avvengono


Adesso sì che Divì ha capito [emoji28] 
Ti adoro Ipa, riesci a spiegare una cosa complessa con una spiegazione ancora più arzigogolata del concetto iniziale...
Ma è anche questo il bello di te [emoji8]


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Adesso sì che Divì ha capito [emoji28]
> Ti adoro Ipa, riesci a spiegare una cosa complessa con una spiegazione ancora più arzigogolata del concetto iniziale...
> Ma è anche questo il bello di te [emoji8]


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti adoro Ipa, riesci a spiegare una cosa complessa con una spiegazione ancora più arzigogolata del concetto iniziale...



:rotfl:

Mi avete fatto venire il mal di testa. Troppi pochi compiti a casa, mi sa.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi avete fatto venire il mal di testa. Troppi pochi compiti a casa, mi sa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...ma è facile in realtà...è un po' il principio su cui si muove il forum...si scrive di più e meglio dove si trova specchiamento di sè...e lo stesso vale nelle relazioni...la cosa complessa è non cadere nello specchio


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi avete fatto venire il mal di testa. Troppi pochi compiti a casa, mi sa.


Pensa che io non ho nemmeno gli elementi di studio per poter dialogare agevolmente con lei di argomenti del genere (sono solo diplomato), devo fare voli pindarici con la mente e la mia logica per starle dietro [emoji28]


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi avete fatto venire il mal di testa. Troppi pochi compiti a casa, mi sa.



Io tradurrei   'ti conosco meglio io di te' ma non avrò capito niente, Ipazia mi piace molto dal vivo, quando scrive devo rileggerla interpretarla e interpretarla  poi appunto non credo di riuscire a capirla.

Sono semplice e trasparente.  Troppo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io tradurrei   'ti conosco meglio io di te' ma non avrò capito niente, Ipazia mi piace molto dal vivo, quando scrive devo rileggerla interpretarla e interpretarla  poi appunto non credo di riuscire a capirla.
> 
> Sono semplice e trasparente.  Troppo.


C'ero cascato anche io... Credimi, dal vivo è anche più complessa, solo che usa un linguaggio diverso. E per linguaggio non parlo solo di quello verbale...


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> C'ero cascato anche io... Credimi, dal vivo è anche più complessa, solo che usa un linguaggio diverso. E per linguaggio non parlo solo di quello verbale...



Pero' di persona la  capisco.  Che sia complessa non ho dubbi.


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io tradurrei   'ti conosco meglio io di te' ma non avrò capito niente, Ipazia mi piace molto dal vivo, quando scrive devo rileggerla interpretarla e interpretarla  poi appunto non credo di riuscire a capirla.
> 
> Sono semplice e trasparente.  Troppo.


O magari "io, rapportandomi con te, posso rimandarti indietro dei tasselli. Ma non l'ordine in cui ricomporli o i pezzi da scegliere" 
Ipazia dal vivo è un'idea che m'incuriosisce molto, in effetti.



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Pensa che io non ho nemmeno gli elementi di  studio per poter dialogare agevolmente con lei di argomenti del genere  (sono solo diplomato), devo fare voli pindarici con la mente e la mia  logica per starle dietro [emoji28]


Tranquillo. Organizziamo un gruppo di studio?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> O magari "io, rapportandomi con te, posso rimandarti indietro dei tasselli. Ma non l'ordine in cui ricomporli o i pezzi da scegliere"
> Ipazia dal vivo è un'idea che m'incuriosisce molto, in effetti.


Merita, credimi [emoji4] 



> Tranquillo. Organizziamo un gruppo di studio?


Volentieri. Non ho potuto continuare gli studi per vari motivi ma quando c'è da imparare non mi tiro mai indietro [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *specchio attivo posso essere io che lascio che tu rifletta dentro di me parti di te che da sola non riesci a vedere, ma lo specchio lo tengo su, e non ti lascio cadere dentro..o viceversa tu con me...*
> 
> proiezioni, ma giocate consapevolmente, o perlomeno riconosciute quando avvengono
> 
> in realtà ci si specchia continuamente negli altri, riconoscendo o rifiutando parti...gli specchi attivi compartecipano...anche semplicemente nella reciprocità dello specchiarsi


Ho un leggero mal di testa  ciao bellezza :up:


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io tradurrei   'ti conosco meglio io di te' ma non avrò capito niente, Ipazia mi piace molto dal vivo, quando scrive devo rileggerla interpretarla e interpretarla  poi appunto non credo di riuscire a capirla.
> 
> Sono semplice e trasparente.  Troppo.


non è tanto il conoscere l'altro..


esempio concreto: lolapal per me , rispetto alla violenza è stata, ed è, uno specchio attivo...attivissimo...e anche rispetto alla storia familiare..

è stata specchio attivo perchè aveva vissuti simili ai miei, elaborazioni di quei vissuti simili alle mie, un modo molto simile di cercare di capire e posizionare le esperienze

una cosa così 

...e grazie, mi piaci anche tu dal vivo...si "sente" che emani dolcezza standoti vicina


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> O magari "io, rapportandomi con te, *posso rimandarti indietro dei tasselli*. Ma non l'ordine in cui ricomporli o i pezzi da scegliere"
> Ipazia dal vivo è un'idea che m'incuriosisce molto, in effetti.
> 
> 
> Tranquillo. Organizziamo un gruppo di studio?


Più che rimandarli indietro, posso permetterti di vederli attraverso di me traducendoteli..ovviamente l'ordine e il cosa farne è di chi guarda..sarebbe lasciar cader dentro se no

Edit: Organizziamo un cena!...mi incuriosisci anche tu


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho un leggero mal di testa  ciao bellezza :up:


:rotfl::rotfl:

ciao a te cara..


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' di persona la  capisco.  Che sia complessa non ho dubbi.


E' che di persona è più facile, ci sono gli occhi e il corpo...è più semplice...qui manca l'80% della comunicazione in fondo...


----------



## Spot (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che rimandarli indietro, posso permetterti di vederli attraverso di me traducendoteli..ovviamente l'ordine e il cosa farne è di chi guarda..sarebbe lasciar cader dentro se no


Ok. Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che di persona è più facile, *ci sono gli occhi e il corpo...è più semplice...qui manca l'80% della comunicazione in fondo..*.


Perfetto la comunicazione non verbale, fondamentale :up: Il perno della comunicazione


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perfetto la comunicazione non verbale, fondamentale :up: Il perno della comunicazione


già...non è possibile senza quella...manca davvero tantissima realtà senza...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok. Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> già...non è possibile senza quella...manca davvero tantissima realtà senza...


vero


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MI HAI FATTO venire in mente Marrazzo  e la Serdoz.
> 
> Lei bella fine intelligente, sicuramente corteggiata, lui in tv irreprensibile,  sempre  pronto a puntare il dito contro chi sbagliava,  uomo tutto d'un pezzo, poi la tradisce con transessuali, quelli veri, da paura, case oscene, droga, la dimostrazione che spesso non si conosce chi abbiamo nel letto e soprattutto che predicano bene e razzolano male.
> 
> QUINDI non importa l'aspetto fisico, poteva essere bellissima e forse saresti ancora piu' in crisi, ma capire se puo' essere considerata una scivolata e se vogliamo  andare avanti insieme.



 Marrazzo-Serdoz de noiartri ci sta :up:




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah potrebbe essere, in questo caso lui dovrebbe sinceramente dire come stanno le cose. " non è vero che ero attratto dalla bistecca al sangue ma bensì dal contorno ".



Ma lo dice. Il punto è che pure il contorno e il piatto e le posate appartenevano a un mondo che detesta, ma probabilmente è stato proprio di quella leggerezza che tanto aborriva che in quel momento aveva bisogno. 




Sto seguendo il discorso sullo specchio attivo e riflesso ma non ci sto capendo granchè. Ora provo di nuovo a rileggere. Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Marrazzo-Serdoz de noiartri ci sta :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi spiace essere così confusa...riprovo...

esempio concreto.

quando ho iniziato kung fu l'immagine interna mia era "grossa"..quindi a me veniva spontaneo mettermi a confronto alla pari coi miei compagni...allora.....il più piccoletto è una cosa tipo 1,80 per 90 kg....io 1,58 per 46 kg allora...

e vedevo il loro sguardo e l'attenzione che mettevano nel maneggiarmi, capivo razionalmente che facevano attenzione perchè sono la metà di loro e mi possono semplicemente far volare via come una pallina...ma non lo percepivo dentro di me...e il loro sguardo mi stupiva comunque...

il loro sguardo, la loro attenzione nel maneggiarmi, l'attenzione, sono diventati specchi attivi di una fragilità che io non riuscivo a percepire in me...

e non che il mio ex non fosse delicato o altro, era anche lui il doppio di me e sempre attento...ma il suo sguardo e le sue richieste di prestazione emotiva mi specchiavano invece una me grossa, a cui si appoggiava lui

così è un po' più chiaro?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Marrazzo-Serdoz de noiartri ci sta :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La riflessione che mi è venuta sullo specchio è più superficiale di quello che dice Ipazia.

Nello sguardo degli altri io mi specchio gradevole , Nello specchio reale non tanto.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La riflessione che mi è venuta sullo specchio è più superficiale di quello che dice Ipazia.
> 
> Nello sguardo degli altri io mi specchio gradevole , Nello specchio reale non tanto.


il senso è questo però..guardarsi nello sguardo dell'altro, come fosse uno specchio che però diventa attivo perchè non solo guarda ma rimanda anche...

se so cosa sto cercando e quindi lo so riconoscere, diventa un modo per conoscersi meglio....

con la lola, sulla violenza, ci siamo aiutate tanto, guardandoci una attraverso l'altra e usando il racconto per affinare lo sguardo e cercare...quando la cosa è reciproca  un attivatore potentissimo di conoscenza e scambio...

che è un po' il principio dei gruppi di aiuto...guardarsi reciprocamente sapendo cosa si sta cercando di vedere...a volte è più semplice riconoscere nell'altro che in se stessi...l'importante è rimanere distinti e non caderci dentro nello sguardo dell'altro...

ma è una cosa che si fa tantissimo e spesso inconsapevolmente...quelle persone che sembra di "riconoscere", con cui si sente affinità immediata, o repulsione...è specchiarsi...proiezioni del sè...

lo dice anche ligabue...

"Gli occhi fanno quel che possono 
niente meno e niente più 
tutto quello che non vedono 
è perchè non vuoi vederlo tu..."

prestarsi gli sguardi, amplia la visuale..


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> il senso è questo però..guardarsi nello sguardo dell'altro, come fosse uno specchio che però diventa attivo perchè non solo guarda ma rimanda anche...
> 
> se so cosa sto cercando e quindi lo so riconoscere, diventa un modo per conoscersi meglio....
> 
> ...



Semplificando: mi piaccio nello specchio degli altri perché gli altri mi piacciono?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplificando: mi piaccio nello specchio degli altri perché gli altri mi piacciono?


Ni.
Il post che hai quotato di Ipa era un esempio di chi sa già utilizzare gli specchi attivi. Quello che ha spiegato lì è la connessione che si riesce a ottenere tra persone che "riflettono" una immagine che risulta all'altro speculare.
Ma questo si ottiene se si arriva da esperienze similari, ad esempio. 
È veramente un concetto complesso, quanto effettivamente affascinante...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplificando: mi piaccio nello specchio degli altri perché gli altri mi piacciono?


Più che altro, cosa riconosco di me nello specchio-altro? (e viceversa ovviamente)

E poi, come posso "usare" per migliorarmi quello che vedo?

Con lola abbiamo lavorato tanto sulla questione della vittima...Io lo vedevo in lei e lei in me...ci siamo scambiate gli sguardi, e ognuna si è potuta appropriare del proprio esserlo...scambiare gli sguardi è concretamente raccontare, oppure, come in palestra, accettare lo sguardo e il maneggiare me come fragile...ed entrare in contraddizione con la percezione di me per potermi appropriare di una percezione più completa...che so essere forte ma anche fragile...tutte e due anche contemporaneamente...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ni.
> Il post che hai quotato di Ipa era un esempio di chi sa già utilizzare gli specchi attivi. Quello che ha spiegato lì è la connessione che si riesce a ottenere tra persone che "riflettono" una immagine che risulta all'altro speculare.
> Ma questo si ottiene se si arriva da esperienze similari, ad esempio.
> È veramente un concetto complesso, quanto effettivamente affascinante...


anche non similari per esperienza in sè, ma per vissuto...

il dolore è comune a tutti...la gioia anche..sono vissuti facili in cui specchiarsi...ci si riconosce facilmente in questi per esempio...

sai che hai fatto una bella sintesi?

grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> il senso è questo però..guardarsi nello sguardo dell'altro, come fosse uno specchio che però diventa attivo perchè non solo guarda ma rimanda anche...
> 
> se so cosa sto cercando e quindi lo so riconoscere, diventa un modo per conoscersi meglio....
> 
> ...


credo sia più semplice guardarsi reciprocamente perché le esperienze sono similari, riconosco che guardare l'altro e percepire le sue reazioni ed emozioni, chiarisce anche per me, cade il velo e comprendo meglio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche non similari per esperienza in sè, ma per vissuto...
> 
> il dolore è comune a tutti...la gioia anche..sono vissuti facili in cui specchiarsi...ci si riconosce facilmente in questi per esempio...
> 
> ...


Mi applico bene, visto? [emoji6]


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> credo sia più semplice guardarsi reciprocamente perché le esperienze sono similari, riconosco che guardare l'altro e percepire le sue reazioni ed emozioni, chiarisce anche per me, cade il velo e comprendo meglio.


sì, quando le esperienze sono similari è più semplice in effetti...

ma in fondo basta sapere cosa si sta cercando per trovarlo...da livelli superficiali fino a livelli anche molto profondi...è come scandagliare...

ma è davvero una cosa così complessa?


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi applico bene, visto? [emoji6]


...

sei bravo...e lo sai troppo poco...


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> [emoji14]...
> 
> sei bravo...e lo sai troppo poco...


Qui ti sbagli. Ho un ego grande quanto un palazzo, io e la modestia non siamo buoni amici [emoji28]


----------



## LTD (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplificando: mi piaccio nello specchio degli altri perché gli altri mi piacciono?



io ho capito così:
lo specchio della camera è un oggetto inerte e l'immagine che di te riflette viene da te percepita a seconda di ciò che il tuo sguardo è in grado di percepire
lo specchio attivo è vivo, e mentre tu guardi lui, lui guarda te, e vede te, rimandandoti, attraverso il tuo sguardo rivolto a lui, parti di te che tu avevi escluso dalla tua percezione


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, quando le esperienze sono similari è più semplice in effetti...
> 
> ma in fondo basta sapere cosa si sta cercando per trovarlo...da livelli superficiali fino a livelli anche molto profondi...è come scandagliare...
> 
> ma è davvero una cosa così complessa?


Ecco scandagliare è un verbo calzante. Visto che hai citato Lola, me ne parlo' della sua esperienza prima di scriverlo qui e ciò stimolo in me  confidenze e confronto su un ' esperienza diversa dalla sua ma che mi aveva scosso. Fu molto spontaneo, eravamo " sorelle" in quel momento, in un certo senso.  Un aiuto reciproco.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io ho capito così:
> lo specchio della camera è un oggetto inerte e l'immagine che di te riflette viene da te percepita a seconda di ciò che il tuo sguardo è in grado di percepire
> lo specchio attivo è vivo, e mentre tu guardi lui, lui guarda te, e vede te, rimandandoti, attraverso il tuo sguardo rivolto a lui, parti di te che tu avevi escluso dalla tua percezione


Tu qui trovi specchi utili?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io ho capito così:
> lo specchio della camera è un oggetto inerte e l'immagine che di te riflette viene da te percepita a seconda di ciò che il tuo sguardo è in grado di percepire
> lo specchio attivo è vivo, e mentre tu guardi lui, lui guarda te, e vede te, rimandandoti, attraverso il tuo sguardo rivolto a lui, parti di te che tu avevi escluso dalla tua percezione


Notevole [emoji106] 

Ele però adesso mi incazzo [emoji35] 

Dimostri acume, hai una cultura musicale notevole. Dai tuoi post è lampante la tua sensibilità e dolcezza.

MANNAGGIA A TE COME FAI A SOTTOSTIMARTI FINO AL TUO TOTALE ANNULLAMENTO!!! 

Una donna come te ha davvero ancora tanto da dare, devi ricominciare a vivere [emoji6]


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io ho capito così:
> lo specchio della camera è un oggetto inerte e l'immagine che di te riflette viene da te percepita a seconda di ciò che il tuo sguardo è in grado di percepire
> lo specchio attivo è vivo, e mentre tu guardi lui, lui guarda te, e vede te, rimandandoti, attraverso il tuo sguardo rivolto a lui, parti di te che tu avevi escluso dalla tua percezione



Esatto!!! Grazie:up:

Solo però che è importante sapere cosa stai escludendo...o al massimo essere sufficientemente aperta ed in ascolto di te da riconoscere parti che non volei/sapevi di avere e che sono invece lì...

gli specchi "repulsivi" per esempio a me piacciono...dentro ci trovo parti che non vorrei, che non mi piacciono, di cui ho paura, ma che dopo averle liberate, guardate e accettate mi arricchiscono perchè mi compongono comunque anche se io distolgo lo sguardo....


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco scandagliare è un verbo calzante. Visto che hai citato Lola, me ne parlo' della sua esperienza prima di scriverlo qui e ciò stimolo in me  confidenze e confronto su un ' esperienza diversa dalla sua ma che mi aveva scosso. Fu molto spontaneo, eravamo " sorelle" in quel momento, in un certo senso.  Un aiuto reciproco.


La lola è uno specchio attivo molto trasparente...è bellissima in questo...

e sì...diventa farsi compagnia, tenersi per mano, per pezzi più o meno brevi di strada...ma fa bene al cuore trovare specchi attivi...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La lola è uno specchio attivo molto trasparente...è bellissima in questo...
> 
> e sì...diventa farsi compagnia, tenersi per mano, per pezzi più o meno brevi di strada...ma fa bene al cuore trovare specchi attivi...


:up:


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Qui ti sbagli. Ho un ego grande quanto un palazzo, io e la modestia non siamo buoni amici [emoji28]


l'ego inganna...

e ha bisogno di un sacco di nutrimento...che distoglie da sè, non pensi?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> l'ego inganna...
> 
> e ha bisogno di un sacco di nutrimento...che distoglie da sè, non pensi?


Vero. Poi il mio è la concausa di quello che tu mi hai già "letto" è che è sopito dentro [emoji6] se mi metto a giocare coi miei specchi non so quello che ne viene fuori [emoji28] però mi piacciono le sfide e questo è il periodo giusto della mia vita per dialogare con quella parte di me che non faccio vedere nemmeno al sottoscritto...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vero. Poi il mio è la concausa di quello che tu mi hai già "letto" è che è sopito dentro [emoji6] se mi metto a giocare coi miei specchi non so quello che ne viene fuori [emoji28] però mi piacciono le sfide e questo è il periodo giusto della mia vita per dialogare con quella parte di me che non faccio vedere nemmeno al sottoscritto...


...che non sia prestazione ma gioco ...i bambini lo sanno bene, quando glielo si permette, che imparare è giocare 

ma sono d'accordo...penso sia un periodo ricco di opportunità, come tutti i periodi che risvegliano il dolore...

Gibran diceva che il dolore scava a fondo nel pozzo della gioia...è una prospettiva che mi è sempre piaciuta molto


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...che non sia prestazione ma gioco ...i bambini lo sanno bene, quando glielo si permette, che imparare è giocare
> 
> ma sono d'accordo...penso sia un periodo ricco di opportunità, come tutti i periodi che risvegliano il dolore...
> 
> Gibran diceva che il dolore scava a fondo nel pozzo della gioia...è una prospettiva che mi è sempre piaciuta molto


Sono d'accordo, con una piccola puntualizzazione.
I bambini sono bravi nell'imparare giocando, ma ne sono inconsapevoli.

Bello l'esempio del pozzo, fa pensare [emoji4]


----------



## Falcor (9 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gibran diceva che il dolore scava a fondo nel pozzo della gioia...è una prospettiva che mi è sempre piaciuta molto


Profondamente vero. Quando son stato male dopo la scoperta dei tradimenti, non riuscivo più a provare gioia per cose che fino a un secondo prima mi facevano stare bene 

La storia degli specchi è super interessante. Peccato che non abbia trovato mai nessuno per specchiarmi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Profondamente vero. Quando son stato male dopo la scoperta dei tradimenti, non riuscivo più a provare gioia per cose che fino a un secondo prima mi facevano stare bene
> 
> La storia degli specchi è super interessante. Peccato che non abbia trovato mai nessuno per specchiarmi.


La prima persona con cui specchiarsi è banalmente se stesso. E non è affatto una cosa così ovvia da riuscire a fare. Siamo talmente tanto abituati a far aderire le nostre figure alle convenzioni sociali che non è facile essere sinceri col nostro io. Quando poi si ottiene questa consapevolezza puoi anche pensare a connettere i tuoi specchi con quelli di un'altra persona. Che non DEVE avere necessariamente esperienze e "facce" a te congenite. 
Io ancora non ho iniziato la prima parte, fai te [emoji6]


----------



## LTD (9 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La prima persona con cui specchiarsi è banalmente se stesso. E non è affatto una cosa così ovvia da riuscire a fare. Siamo talmente tanto abituati a far aderire le nostre figure alle convenzioni sociali che non è facile essere sinceri col nostro io. Quando poi si ottiene questa consapevolezza puoi anche pensare a connettere i tuoi specchi con quelli di un'altra persona. Che non DEVE avere necessariamente esperienze e "facce" a te congenite.
> Io ancora non ho iniziato la prima parte, fai te [emoji6]




sono contenta che sei tornato


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono contenta che sei tornato


[emoji4]


----------



## LTD (9 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu qui trovi specchi utili?



nei limiti del mezzo, credo di sì


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu qui trovi specchi utili?


Rispondo anche se la domanda non era rivolta a me.


Io qui trovo specchi utili, utilissimi, ma anche specchi dannosi che in certi momenti, tipo questo, mi impediscono di proseguire tranquillamente nel mio percorso. Tipo il 3d su l'altro/a al quale ho permesso di insinuarsi nel  mio incedere. Evidentemente ci sono falle e ho bisogno di chiuderle, e questo posto a volte costringe a scavare laddove non si vorrebbe. E io scavo, e non mi copro la faccia, e mi rifletto lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Rispondo anche se la domanda non era rivolta a me.
> 
> 
> Io qui trovo specchi utili, utilissimi, ma anche specchi dannosi che in certi momenti, tipo questo, mi impediscono di proseguire tranquillamente nel mio percorso. Tipo il 3d su l'altro/a al quale ho permesso di insinuarsi nel  mio incedere. Evidentemente ci sono falle e ho bisogno di chiuderle, e questo posto a volte costringe a scavare laddove non si vorrebbe. E io scavo, e non mi copro la faccia, e mi rifletto lo stesso.


Io credo che, a volte, si abbia talmente voglia o bisogno di non cambiare, di non affrontare il rischio dello stravolgimento della propria vita, che si decida di perdonare e ci si convinca di amare il traditore e di aver metabolizzato il tradimento prima che questo sia stato fatto.
Non penso che sia una buona cosa, perché le cose rimosse poi "ricicciano" (non so in che dialetto sia, ma rende l'idea) e magari a distanza di anni. E a distanza di tanto tempo poi riesumare il cadavere del tradimento è brutto e il tradito si sente non credibile nel dire che certe cose vanno riviste.
Meglio, insomma, sempre la ceretta e non tralasciare nulla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che, a volte, si abbia talmente voglia o bisogno di non cambiare, di non affrontare il rischio dello stravolgimento della propria vita, che si decida di perdonare e ci si convinca di amare il traditore e di aver metabolizzato il tradimento prima che questo sia stato fatto.
> Non penso che sia una buona cosa, perché le cose rimosse poi "ricicciano" (non so in che dialetto sia, ma rende l'idea) e magari a distanza di anni. E a distanza di tanto tempo poi riesumare il cadavere del tradimento è brutto e il tradito si sente non credibile nel dire che certe cose vanno riviste.
> Meglio, insomma, sempre la ceretta e non tralasciare nulla.




Ho pensato più volte di abbandonare questo posto, ma ho finito sempre per non farlo. E mi sono chiesta il perchè, che risiede poi esattamente nel concetto che hai bene esposto tu. Per esempio, dopo mesi che l'idea dell'altra era sbiadita,  è tornata improvvisamente in auge dopo aver letto la frase di Minerva con la quale ho aperto il 3d. Evidentemente qualcosa di non risolto c'era (e c'è), nonostante il mio fare la brillante con gli altri sull'argomento. So cose che però non riescono ad appartenermi in maniera viscerale, che non ho davvero metabolizzato. E voglio farlo, solo che forse vado troppo di fretta e non mi concedo il tempo necessario.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho pensato più volte di abbandonare questo posto, ma ho finito sempre per non farlo. E mi sono chiesta il perchè, che risiede poi esattamente nel concetto che hai bene esposto tu. Per esempio, dopo mesi che l'idea dell'altra era sbiadita,  è tornata improvvisamente in auge dopo aver letto la frase di Minerva con la quale ho aperto il 3d. Evidentemente qualcosa di non risolto c'era (e c'è), nonostante il mio fare la brillante con gli altri sull'argomento. So cose che però non riescono ad appartenermi in maniera viscerale, che non ho davvero metabolizzato. E voglio farlo, solo che forse vado troppo di fretta e non mi concedo il tempo necessario.


Ci si stanca anche di vomitare.
Lo stomaco (e il cervello e l'anima) ha bisogno di un po' di riposo e di una tisana.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si stanca anche di vomitare.
> Lo stomaco (e il cervello e l'anima) ha bisogno di un po' di riposo e di una tisana.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Ho pensato più volte di abbandonare questo posto*, ma ho finito sempre per non farlo. E mi sono chiesta il perchè, che risiede poi esattamente nel concetto che hai bene esposto tu. Per esempio, dopo mesi che l'idea dell'altra era sbiadita,  è tornata improvvisamente in auge dopo aver letto la frase di Minerva con la quale ho aperto il 3d. Evidentemente qualcosa di non risolto c'era (e c'è), nonostante il mio fare la brillante con gli altri sull'argomento. So cose che però non riescono ad appartenermi in maniera viscerale, che non ho davvero metabolizzato. E voglio farlo, solo che forse vado troppo di fretta e non mi concedo il tempo necessario.


Abbandonare perché soffri significa scappare, sei sicura che sia giusto scappare da qualcosa di irrisolto? Anche perché ciò che abbiamo dentro, e non affrontiamo, anche dopo anni potrebbe presentarsi prepotentemente. Ora spegneresti un computer, ma domani? 

Concediti tutto il tempo, ascoltati, ma soprattutto riconosci i tuoi limiti. Non è obbligatorio perdonare, soprattutto se porta a stare male.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Abbandonare perché soffri significa scappare, sei sicura che sia giusto scappare da qualcosa di irrisolto? Anche perché ciò che abbiamo dentro, e non affrontiamo, anche dopo anni potrebbe presentarsi prepotentemente. Ora spegneresti un computer, ma domani?
> 
> Concediti tutto il tempo, ascoltati, ma soprattutto riconosci i tuoi limiti. Non è obbligatorio perdonare, soprattutto se porta a stare male.



Grazie.

Il riconoscimento dei miei limiti, su tutti i fronti, è la coda dura da scorticare. Ne sto prendendo atto col tempo.


La vita per certi versi mi ha montato la testa rimandandomi l'immagine di una tosta che riesce in cose che altri neanche provano ad affrontare. Per me è stato tutto naturale, nient'altro che impegno fisiologico, ma il ritorno è stato spesso superiore alle forze spese, almeno così l'ho percepito, e alla fine, mi rendo conto ora, ho finito per credere di essere quella che gli altri credono sia. Lo specchio in questo caso è stato più che attivo, addirittura fagocitante. Perciò ora non mi riconosco nè in quello che gli altri mi rimandano nè in ciò che vedo io. Non so dove sono.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/LatoDwebserie/videos/1462951567335791/[/video]
> 
> IO TI OOOOODIOOOOOOOOO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: mi era sfuggito oddio muoioooo hahahha


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho pensato più volte di abbandonare questo posto, ma ho finito sempre per non farlo. E mi sono chiesta il perchè, che risiede poi esattamente nel concetto che hai bene esposto tu. Per esempio, dopo mesi che l'idea dell'altra era sbiadita,  è tornata improvvisamente in auge dopo aver letto la frase di Minerva con la quale ho aperto il 3d. Evidentemente qualcosa di non risolto c'era (e c'è), nonostante il mio fare la brillante con gli altri sull'argomento. So cose che però non riescono ad appartenermi in maniera viscerale, che non ho davvero metabolizzato. E voglio farlo, solo che forse vado troppo di fretta e non mi concedo il tempo necessario.


 Il forum mary, il forum! Starci e leggere qualcosa che a me o ad altri non dice nulla può dirlo a te, e viceversa. Basta non farsi travolgere ed aspettare il tempo che sana tutto, tutto mary, tutto.

Se vuoi ti do il cellulare in Privato, su "wuozzap" posso mostrarti le mie rughe, altrimenti qua passano mesi prima di ricordarmi di portare il cavetto per riversare le foto. 

PS: E Poi passano anni per ricordarmi come si rimpiccioliscono per postarle :facepalm:


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il forum mary, il forum! Starci e leggere qualcosa che a me o ad altri non dice nulla può dirlo a te, e viceversa. Basta non farsi travolgere ed aspettare il tempo che sana tutto, tutto mary, tutto.
> 
> Se vuoi ti do il cellulare in Privato, su "wuozzap" posso mostrarti le mie rughe, altrimenti qua passano mesi prima di ricordarmi di portare il cavetto per riversare le foto.
> 
> PS: E Poi passano anni per ricordarmi come si rimpiccioliscono per postarle :facepalm:


Ok, cominciamo una laison de rugh!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> la parietti??? echissene...
> premesso che per me non è proprio un modello da imitare, nè per l'aspetto nè per altro, a cominciare dai canotti labiali
> me la ricordo, lei è più grande di un anno, abbiamo frequentato lo stesso liceo per un paio di anni, e non credo si sia accorciata nel tempo  è almeno 1.75
> 
> ...


embe...se c 'è  la Mery Filippi posso fare la alby  pariett?  Grande modello di vita e di pensiero .abbasso le tappe che non sopporto sta faccenda del vino buono e delle botti.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2015)

Ma a proposito di modelli viva san suu kyi


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> embe...se c 'è  la Mery Filippi posso fare la alby  pariett? * Grande modello di vita e di pensiero .*abbasso le tappe che non sopporto sta faccenda del vino buono e delle botti.


Eh sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> embe...se c 'è  la Mery Filippi posso fare la alby  pariett?  Grande modello di vita e di pensiero .abbasso le tappe che non sopporto sta faccenda del vino buono e delle botti.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh sì.


minchia di brutto


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> embe...se c 'è  la Mery Filippi posso fare la alby  pariett?  Grande modello di vita e di pensiero .abbasso le tappe che non sopporto sta faccenda del vino buono e delle botti.



Io aborro le pertiche


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io aborro le pertiche View attachment 10884


Ma io sono solo 1.73 chemmefrega


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma io sono solo 1.73 chemmefrega




Bast... ehm... :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bast... ehm... :rotfl:


Mary, la tua formichina mi manda in crisi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mary, la tua formichina mi manda in crisi.


Vero ... credevo di aver preso un virus.


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


Ho sempre avuto un rapporto strano con il mio corpo...quel che è certo è che non sono mai stata brava a valorizzarmi.
Non mi trucco, non mi agghindo, non uso gioielli, sono alta un metro e un barattolo e non sono magra.
Quando sono piaciuta a qualcuno è stato per ben altro che non fosse il fisico.
Il rapporto che abbiamo col fisico è sempre riferito all'immediato, io ad esempio a 20 anni non mi piacevo, poi oggi vedo delle foto di allora e porca miseria ero caruccia...non me ne rendevo conto.
Ma quel che è certo è che l'attenzione non l'ho mai attirata per quel motivo, non sono mai stata la classica che ti volti a guardare. Tendenzialmente sono anonima.
Detto ciò, se io non ho mai dato importanza a questo aspetto dubito che in caso di tradimento mi soffermerei su quello, proprio perchè mi sono scelta sempre persone che andavano al di là della questione fisica. Mi farei altre domande nel caso. Quando sono stata l'altra invece posso dire che le compagne erano tutte più belle di me, oggettivamente. In un caso era una modella. Roba che l'ho guardato in faccia, mi sono messa accanto alla foto della sua ragazza appesa in camera e gli ho detto "ma ti senti normale??". 
La mia decadenza come l'affronto? Aggredendola. 
Sto facendo un lavorone su me stessa da qualche mese a questa parte e sto vedendo grossi risultati. Purtroppo mi stavo rovinando e ho dovuto prendere provvedimenti...e li ho presi di petto.
Mi sento bene oggi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto un rapporto strano con il mio corpo...quel che è certo è che non sono mai stata brava a valorizzarmi.
> Non mi trucco, non mi agghindo, non uso gioielli, sono alta un metro e un barattolo e non sono magra.
> Quando sono piaciuta a qualcuno è stato per ben altro che non fosse il fisico.
> Il rapporto che abbiamo col fisico è sempre riferito all'immediato, io ad esempio a 20 anni non mi piacevo, poi oggi vedo delle foto di allora e porca miseria ero caruccia...non me ne rendevo conto.
> ...


ma sei stata amante più  volte?


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei stata amante più  volte?


Una lunga di 6 anni, poi mi è capitato altre volte, ma praticamente quasi tutte one shot.
Consapevole una volta sola e voluta, altre scoperte in corso d'opera.

Edit: ovviamente non mi reputo amante in una roba da una botta e via. Diciamo che ho avuto storie, ma storia veramente da amante solo una.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mary, la tua formichina mi manda in crisi.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vero ... credevo di aver preso un virus.




Se vi infastidisce posso abbatterla


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una lunga di 6 anni, poi mi è capitato altre volte, ma praticamente quasi tutte one shot.
> Consapevole una volta sola e voluta, altre scoperte in corso d'opera.
> 
> Edit: ovviamente non mi reputo amante in una roba da una botta e via. Diciamo che ho avuto storie, ma storia veramente da amante solo una.


Quella l'avevo letta ma siccome hai accennato ad altre ti chiedevo con sopracciglio alzato di disappunto


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quella l'avevo letta ma siccome hai accennato ad altre ti chiedevo con sopracciglio alzato di disappunto


Ho editato appunto per spiegare, vera storia di lungo corso solo una.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho editato appunto per spiegare, vera storia di lungo corso solo una.


Ok.esulando da te quello che pensavo è  che una volta può  succedere a tutti di diventare amante di qualcuno ma se succede spesso c'è  da chiedersi se diventi competizione


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ok.esulando da te quello che pensavo è  che una volta può  succedere a tutti di diventare amante di qualcuno ma se succede spesso c'è  da chiedersi se diventi competizione


Ah ok, no...nel mio caso nessuna competizione. Non credo si essermi mai messa in competizione con una donna.
Di certo non per un uomo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ok, no...nel mio caso nessuna competizione. Non credo si essermi mai messa in competizione con una donna.
> Di certo non per un uomo.


generalizzando mi chiedo se succeda a volte sia per la competizione che riscatto. E in questo caso l'uomo o la donna
  diventano  solo il mezzo.


----------



## Spot (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ok.esulando da te quello che pensavo è  che una volta può  succedere a tutti di diventare amante di qualcuno ma se succede spesso c'è  da chiedersi se diventi competizione


Bah, dipende.


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> generalizzando mi chiedo se succeda a volte sia per la competizione che riscatto. E in questo caso l'uomo o la donna
> diventano  solo il mezzo.


Credo succeda spesso in realtà.
Diverse volte ho sentito dire "ma cos'ha quella/o più di me?" "ma si è vista/o?" e cose simili.
Diventando solo il mezzo perdono di importanza e dubito che in alcuni casi si sia mossi da "sentimenti", si è mossi proprio da altro.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bah, dipende.


Certo


----------



## Dalida (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *che non sono la più giovane e figa
> aborro                         *(cit. Minerva)
> 
> 
> ...


ricordo che tempo fa vidi un video dove veniva chiesto ad una serie di persone di descriversi e sulla base di quella descrizione un tizio faceva un identikit
dopo veniva chiesto ad altri di descrivere quelle persone e veniva fatto un secondo identikit
più o meno tutti, si descrivevano più brutti di quanto non li descrivessero gli altri.
se ci pensi, è tremendo, no?

credo che molto sia dovuto dal fatto che vengono proposti dei canoni per me totalmente sballati, in cui rientra una parte di popolazione minuscola, molto lontani da come sono le persone che per esempio si incontrano ogni giorno.
personalmente, anche sulla base di ciò, non ho mai avuto problemi con il mio fisico, che credo rientri in una media abbastanza comune.
non mi sono mai posta grandi problemi, poi mi curo ma anche perché mi diverte.


----------



## Falcor (10 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ricordo che tempo fa vidi un video dove veniva chiesto ad una serie di persone di descriversi e sulla base di quella descrizione un tizio faceva un identikit
> dopo veniva chiesto ad altri di descrivere quelle persone e veniva fatto un secondo identikit
> più o meno tutti, si descrivevano più brutti di quanto non li descrivessero gli altri.
> se ci pensi, è tremendo, no?
> ...


O forse più semplicemente, ma ovviamente non vale per tutti, molti per falsa modestia tendono a descriversi peggio di ciò che sono per sentirsi dire "ma va sei bello" oppure "ma tu vali più di quel che pensi".


----------



## Dalida (10 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> O forse più semplicemente, ma ovviamente non vale per tutti, molti per falsa modestia tendono a descriversi peggio di ciò che sono per sentirsi dire "ma va sei bello" oppure "ma tu vali più di quel che pensi".


era un test sull'autopercezione e secondo me è vero che molti si percepiscono più brutti di come li vedono gli altri.
c'è anche da dire che non so come si possa valutare la bellezza (la propria e quella altrui) senza metri di paragone o canoni di riferimento.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ricordo che tempo fa vidi un video dove veniva chiesto ad una serie di persone di descriversi e sulla base di quella descrizione un tizio faceva un identikit
> dopo veniva chiesto ad altri di descrivere quelle persone e veniva fatto un secondo identikit
> più o meno tutti, si descrivevano più brutti di quanto non li descrivessero gli altri.
> se ci pensi, è tremendo, no?
> ...


Ho visto anch'io quel video e ho pensato che spesso si tende a sottollineare i propri difetti piuttosto che esaltare le qualità, e forse dipende da questi cavoli di canoni ai quali, più o meno inconsapevolmente, si cerca di rientrare. 

Io ammiro le persone come te, sicure di sè, quelle che se ne sbattono dei difetti e che riescono addirittura a farne un punto di forza. Sono rimasta ferma, da questo punto di vista, a quando mi si faceva un complimento e io mi giravo indietro pensando che stessero dicendo a qualcun'altra. Del resto mia madre ebbe la potenza di chiedermi (in piena crisi puberale) da dove cavolo fossi uscita io, così banalmente normale, visto che sia lei che mio padre erano i più belli del paese (poi parlano di suicidi adolescenziali :rotfl.


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Novembre 2015)

https://www.ted.com/talks/jane_fonda_life_s_third_act?language=it#t-654138


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Del resto mia madre ebbe la potenza di chiedermi (in piena crisi puberale) da dove cavolo fossi uscita io, così banalmente normale, visto che sia lei che mio padre erano i più belli del paese (poi parlano di suicidi adolescenziali :rotfl.


Ecco.
Io a 12 anni sono stata mandata a fare la solita visita per controllare che la crescita procedesse bene.
Mi trovo davanti una dottoressa che mi piazza nuda davanti allo specchio e mi dice "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni di come sei? non vorresti essere alta e bionda? ma sti peli???"

Non sono andata al mare fino ai 18 anni.


----------



## Dalida (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho visto anch'io quel video e ho pensato che spesso si tende a sottollineare i propri difetti piuttosto che esaltare le qualità, e forse dipende da questi cavoli di canoni ai quali, più o meno inconsapevolmente, si cerca di rientrare.
> 
> Io ammiro le persone come te, sicure di sè, quelle che se ne sbattono dei difetti e che riescono addirittura a farne un punto di forza. Sono rimasta ferma, da questo punto di vista, a quando mi si faceva un complimento e io mi giravo indietro pensando che stessero dicendo a qualcun'altra. Del resto mia madre ebbe la potenza di chiedermi (in piena crisi puberale) da dove cavolo fossi uscita io, così banalmente normale, visto che sia lei che mio padre erano i più belli del paese (poi parlano di suicidi adolescenziali :rotfl.


io sono una persona spesso insicura invece, ma non su questo.
devo anche dire che raramente mi sono sentita giudicata per il mio aspetto, se l'hanno fatto non me ne sono accorta. :sonar:

caspita, tua madre!
forse voleva fare una battuta?
ammetto che in questo la mia famiglia può aver avuto un ruolo importante, avendo sempre dato poca importanza anche loro a queste cose e avendomi fatto sempre sentire a mio agio.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Io a 12 anni sono stata mandata a fare la solita visita per controllare che la crescita procedesse bene.
> Mi trovo davanti una dottoressa che mi piazza nuda davanti allo specchio e mi dice "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni di come sei? non vorresti essere alta e bionda? ma sti peli???"
> 
> Non sono andata al mare fino ai 18 anni.


in cosa era laureata in imbecillità applicata?


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in cosa era laureata in imbecillità applicata?


Sono rimasta scioccata. Era un'endocrinologa...
Poi ho scoperto che nell'ambiente non era reputata molto bene, me ne sono resa conto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Io a 12 anni sono stata mandata a fare la solita visita per controllare che la crescita procedesse bene.
> Mi trovo davanti una dottoressa che mi piazza nuda davanti allo specchio e mi dice "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni di come sei? non vorresti essere alta e bionda? ma sti peli???"
> 
> Non sono andata al mare fino ai 18 anni.





E non si tratta di messaggi subliminali, ma proprio di lasciar scivolare i pensieri dal cervello alla bocca senza drenaggio (cit. Aldo ) . Altro che psicologia evolutiva :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> caspita, tua madre!
> forse voleva fare una battuta?
> ammetto che in questo la mia famiglia può aver avuto un ruolo importante, avendo sempre dato poca importanza anche loro a queste cose e avendomi fatto sempre sentire a mio agio.



Non credo fosse una battuta; probabilmente l'aspetto fisico di 'sta ragazzina secca secca e motoriamente instabile  non corrispondeva alla sua idea di bamboletta vestita, lucidata e posata sorridente da qualche parte. Bhò.


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mi sfugge però dove stia la leggerezza francamente :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:



Scemi


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto un rapporto strano con il mio corpo...quel che è certo è che non sono mai stata brava a valorizzarmi.
> Non mi trucco, non mi agghindo, non uso gioielli, sono alta un metro e un barattolo e non sono magra.
> Quando sono piaciuta a qualcuno è stato per ben altro che non fosse il fisico.
> Il rapporto che abbiamo col fisico è sempre riferito all'immediato, io ad esempio a 20 anni non mi piacevo, poi oggi vedo delle foto di allora e porca miseria ero caruccia...non me ne rendevo conto.
> ...


Cioè il famoso regime alimentare di cui avevi accennato tempo fa, sta dando il meglio di te?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Io a 12 anni sono stata mandata a fare la solita visita per controllare che la crescita procedesse bene.
> Mi trovo davanti una dottoressa che mi piazza nuda davanti allo specchio e mi dice "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni di come sei? non vorresti essere alta e bionda? ma sti peli???"
> 
> Non sono andata al mare fino ai 18 anni.


Pensa che fino a 18 anni ero senza peli ... ed infatti andavo al mare


----------



## Spot (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Io a 12 anni sono stata mandata a fare la solita visita per controllare che la crescita procedesse bene.
> Mi trovo davanti una dottoressa che mi piazza nuda davanti allo specchio e mi dice "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni di come sei? non vorresti essere alta e bionda? ma sti peli???"
> 
> Non sono andata al mare fino ai 18 anni.


Raccapricciante.


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè il famoso regime alimentare di cui avevi accennato tempo fa, sta dando il meglio di te?


- 17 kg in 5 mesi...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> - 17 kg in 5 mesi...


Complimenti :up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> - 17 kg in 5 mesi...


Ma sei a posto ora o hai da fare ancora? Stai tonificando? Eh?


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma sei a posto ora o hai da fare ancora? Stai tonificando? Eh?


Sono un attimo ferma con la palestra causa massiva ristrutturazione di casa...
Non ho tempo manco per andare al bagno...
Appena mi tranquillizzo riprendo, il mio p.t. vuole appunto farmi lavorare ancora sui muscoli! In palestra ho lavorato prevalentemente su quelli, ho fatto poco cardio. 
Secondo il doc invece posso perdere un altro paio di kg e poi posso fermarmi... anzi che mi sta facendo reintrodurre un po' di carboidrati!  
Per la mia gioia e felicitudine... 
Ho capito che però il mio problema ha molto a che fare con quello, quindi continuo a starci in occhio...


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Complimenti :up:


Si lavora e si fatica...


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> - 17 kg in 5 mesi...


Come dicevo a Nausicaa tempo fa ,deve essere una sensazione bellissima guardarsi allo specchio dopo trasformazioni di questo genere.la fatica paga e appaga


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Specchio ma soprattutto sentirsi in salute


----------



## Spot (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Specchio ma soprattutto sentirsi in salute


Già. E non solo salute.
Sentire il proprio corpo come qualcosa di tuo, vedere che risponde, sentire che si muove come gli chiedi. La differenza è abissale.

Bravissima Nicka, in ogni caso. Davvero.


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Come dicevo a Nausicaa tempo fa ,deve essere una sensazione bellissima guardarsi allo specchio dopo trasformazioni di questo genere.la fatica paga e appaga


Moltissimo... 
Devo comunque dire che sono seguitissima, sia in palestra che a livello medico, non sto facendo stronzate...il calo è stato importante, ma graduale.
Mi sono evitata anche un'operazione, ero in una situazione pessima, ma riequilibrando tutto sono guarita naturalmente.


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Già. E non solo salute.
> Sentire il proprio corpo come qualcosa di tuo, vedere che risponde, sentire che si muove come gli chiedi. La differenza è abissale.
> 
> Bravissima Nicka, in ogni caso. Davvero.


Sto tornando nel fisico che sento mio davvero.
Il fisico che avevo solo a maggio non era il mio...
Non mi facevo problemi di sorta in senso estetico, ma stavo decisamente male, intendo proprio a livello di salute. 
Ti ringrazio...


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto tornando nel fisico che sento mio davvero.
> Il fisico che avevo solo a maggio non era il mio...
> Non mi facevo problemi di sorta in senso estetico, ma stavo decisamente male, intendo proprio a livello di salute.
> Ti ringrazio...



Brava! 

Avevi 20 chili in più ed esteticamente non ti creavano problemi? Per me sei una marziana. Respect.


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Brava!
> 
> Avevi 20 chili in più ed esteticamente non ti creavano problemi? Per me sei una marziana. Respect.


No, sinceramente no...non sono mai stata un giunco...e non lo sono manco ora eh!
Come detto non avendoci mai badato più di tanto non ci davo molto peso (  )
Per me il vero fastidio era il malessere che avevo...la salute è molto piu importante per me.


----------



## Spot (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto tornando nel fisico che sento mio davvero.
> Il fisico che avevo solo a maggio non era il mio...
> *Non mi facevo problemi di sorta in senso estetico, ma stavo decisamente male, intendo proprio a livello di salute. *
> Ti ringrazio...


Ma immagino. Anzi, diciamo che ricordo 
Fai benissimo a farti seguire passo passo, è fondamentale.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, sinceramente no...non sono mai stata un giunco...e non lo sono manco ora eh!
> Come detto non avendoci mai badato più di tanto non ci davo molto peso (  )
> Per me il vero fastidio era il malessere che avevo...la salute è molto piu importante per me.


per tutti, senza di quella sono guai. Complimenti , ammiro la forza di volontà


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2015)

Brava Nicka..


----------



## Simy (10 Novembre 2015)

Complimenti nicka


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per tutti, senza di quella sono guai. Complimenti , ammiro la forza di volontà





farfalla ha detto:


> Brava Nicka..





Simy ha detto:


> Complimenti nicka


Grazie...


----------



## LDS (12 Novembre 2015)

ciao Nicka.

Che piacere rileggerti....


----------



## Nicka (12 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ciao Nicka.
> 
> Che piacere rileggerti....


Non sono più troppo boilerosa...
Ora mi amerai!? :carneval:


----------



## LDS (12 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono più troppo boilerosa...
> Ora mi amerai!? :carneval:



adesso boiler e termosifoni lasciamoli stare....sei passata da bottiglia di champagne gonfia nella parte inferiore, ad una bottiglia di ice wine canadese slim slim lol


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2015)

Ciao Mary,

un tuo post mi ha fatto riflettere (forse ne avete già parlato, non ho seguito la lettura). 
A volte non ci rendiamo conto, quanto incide l'esteriore nella percezione di una persona. Anche se non lo ammettiamo. Anche se crediamo che sia altro che incide ecc. Sono stata per molti anni in conflitto con il mio aspetto. Un aspetto che ha attirato l'attenzione del mio aggressore, secondo me. Così ho passato anni a trasformarmi. A nasconderlo. A passare da uno stile estremo all'altro. Sono sempre stata convinta che l'esteriorità non conta. Non è importante. Affinché non mi sono ritrovata anni fa in uno stanzino di un centro per ustioni a Zurigo. Mi spiegarono, che probabilmente il volto e parti del corpo rimarranno con cicatrici. Per un attimo, ho provato una profonda verità: il mio esteriore ha contribuito alla simpatia nei contatti sociali. Me lo ero ammesso. E non lo volevo perdere. Ho subito pensato, se dovessi rimanere sfregiata, allora mi rivolgerò alla chirurgia plastica. È un mio intimo segreto. 

Tutto andò bene. Ho ricevuto ottime cure e oltre a qualche sfumatura di colore, non c'è traccia di quell'esperienza. E sono ritornata a vivere con lo stesso credo di prima. Quanto sono ingrata. Facile, se non si è un carciofo. Bene, mi hai portata ad accettare quei pensieri che ho avuto allora a Zurigo e ho preso un'appuntamento presso l'estetista. Bene. È ora che inizi a curarmi ... per quella che sono. E vado persino dal parrucchiere. Cose, che non ho praticamente mai fatto. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Mary,
> 
> un tuo post mi ha fatto riflettere (forse ne avete già parlato, non ho seguito la lettura).
> A volte non ci rendiamo conto, quanto incide l'esteriore nella percezione di una persona. Anche se non lo ammettiamo. Anche se crediamo che sia altro che incide ecc. Sono stata per molti anni in conflitto con il mio aspetto. Un aspetto che ha attirato l'attenzione del mio aggressore, secondo me. Così ho passato anni a trasformarmi. A nasconderlo. A passare da uno stile estremo all'altro. Sono sempre stata convinta che l'esteriorità non conta. Non è importante. Affinché non mi sono ritrovata anni fa in uno stanzino di un centro per ustioni a Zurigo. Mi spiegarono, che probabilmente il volto e parti del corpo rimarranno con cicatrici. Per un attimo, ho provato una profonda verità: il mio esteriore ha contribuito alla simpatia nei contatti sociali. Me lo ero ammesso. E non lo volevo perdere. Ho subito pensato, se dovessi rimanere sfregiata, allora mi rivolgerò alla chirurgia plastica. È un mio intimo segreto.
> ...


Ciao
Sono sempre stata convinta che un viso non necessariamente bello, ma piacevole, rasserenante, sorridente, un po' luminoso (una bella pelle), aiuta moltissimo nei rapporti sociali. Comprendo bene la tua reazione dinanzi alla prospettiva di uno sfiguramento; io ho il terrore di qualsiasi cosa possa deturparmi il viso. Poco mi importa del resto del corpo. 
Io credo, per esperienza, che l'aspetto di fuori corrisponda completamente all'aspetto di dentro: non parlo ovviamente di misure, parlo di benessere. 
Per quanto riguarda il corpo, anche quello parla di come siamo dentro, in tanti modi e anche quello fa la sua parte nella vita sociale, eccome. Il mio psico diceva che sia chi è molto magro, sia chi è molto grasso mette in atto strategie di difesa dagli altri e comunica con al sola presenza dei messaggi inconsci, che "funzionano": chi è molto magro dice "stammi lontano, potresti infrangermi...sono molto piccolo, sono fragile, non posso darti niente"; chi è grasso dice "stammi lontano, potrei spaccarti... sono molto grosso, ti posso schiacciare, posso occupare tutto il tuo spazio"


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao
> Sono sempre stata convinta che un viso non necessariamente bello, ma piacevole, rasserenante, sorridente, un po' luminoso (una bella pelle), aiuta moltissimo nei rapporti sociali. Comprendo bene la tua reazione dinanzi alla prospettiva di uno sfiguramento; io ho il terrore di qualsiasi cosa possa deturparmi il viso. Poco mi importa del resto del corpo.
> Io credo, per esperienza, che l'aspetto di fuori corrisponda completamente all'aspetto di dentro: non parlo ovviamente di misure, parlo di benessere.
> Per quanto riguarda il corpo, anche quello parla di come siamo dentro, in tanti modi e anche quello fa la sua parte nella vita sociale, eccome. Il mio psico diceva che sia chi è molto magro, sia chi è molto grasso mette in atto strategie di difesa dagli altri e comunica con al sola presenza dei messaggi inconsci, che "funzionano": chi è molto magro dice "stammi lontano, potresti infrangermi...sono molto piccolo, sono fragile, non posso darti niente"; chi è grasso dice "stammi lontano, potrei spaccarti... sono molto grosso, ti posso schiacciare, posso occupare tutto il tuo spazio"



Ciao

infatti, è il benessere che si percepisce. Un'armonia tra le linee e la persona che si è. Quando c'è questa armonia, la percezione è piacevole e l'emozione che ne consegue è di carattere positivo, come un tipo di appagamento. Motivo per qui ci curiamo e ci teniamo ad essere il più piacevoli possibile. E la percezione di bellezza si conferma o meglio si afferma, quando ad esempio dopo un'oretta di chiacchiera, la si considera ancora più bella di prima quella persona. 

Interessante le considerazioni sul magro e sul essere in sovrappeso. Ci devo pensare. 

PS: Ho disdetto l'appuntamento dall'estetista. Mi sono chiesta, cosa ci vado a fare? Tanto lo so, come devo curare la pelle del viso. Mentre dal parrucchiere ci vado. Poiché dopo un giorno i capelli se ne vanno come vogliono loro. Non rischio tanto. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Mary,
> 
> un tuo post mi ha fatto riflettere (forse ne avete già parlato, non ho seguito la lettura).
> A volte non ci rendiamo conto, quanto incide l'esteriore nella percezione di una persona. Anche se non lo ammettiamo. Anche se crediamo che sia altro che incide ecc. Sono stata per molti anni in conflitto con il mio aspetto. Un aspetto che ha attirato l'attenzione del mio aggressore, secondo me. Così ho passato anni a trasformarmi. A nasconderlo. A passare da uno stile estremo all'altro. Sono sempre stata convinta che l'esteriorità non conta. Non è importante. Affinché non mi sono ritrovata anni fa in uno stanzino di un centro per ustioni a Zurigo. Mi spiegarono, che probabilmente il volto e parti del corpo rimarranno con cicatrici. Per un attimo, ho provato una profonda verità: il mio esteriore ha contribuito alla simpatia nei contatti sociali. Me lo ero ammesso. E non lo volevo perdere. Ho subito pensato, se dovessi rimanere sfregiata, allora mi rivolgerò alla chirurgia plastica. È un mio intimo segreto.
> ...


insomma ti vuoi bene e ti accudisci , penso che sia un nostre dovere e pure un  diritto


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma ti vuoi bene e ti accudisci , penso che sia un nostre dovere e pure un  diritto



Ciao

certo. Ma se l'accudire include anche il proteggersi, perché si è fatto un'attribuzione di colpevolezza, il tutto si distorce. Nel senso che non si seguono certi canoni, come evidenziare un punto forte. 


sienne


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao
> Io credo, per esperienza, che l'aspetto di fuori corrisponda completamente all'aspetto di dentro: non parlo ovviamente di misure, parlo di benessere.
> Per quanto riguarda il corpo, anche quello parla di come siamo dentro, in tanti modi e anche quello fa la sua parte nella vita sociale, eccome. Il mio psico diceva che sia chi è molto magro, sia chi è molto grasso mette in atto strategie di difesa dagli altri e comunica con al sola presenza dei messaggi inconsci, che "funzionano": chi è molto magro dice "stammi lontano, potresti infrangermi...sono molto piccolo, sono fragile, non posso darti niente"; chi è grasso dice "stammi lontano, potrei spaccarti... sono molto grosso, ti posso schiacciare, posso occupare tutto il tuo spazio"


Eppure ci sono persone enormi e fragilissime e persone piccole che ti schiacciano come un niente. E semplicemente c'è chi ha un corpo che funziona in maniera diversa.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eppure ci sono persone enormi e fragilissime e persone piccole che ti schiacciano come un niente. E semplicemente c'è chi ha un corpo che funziona in maniera diversa.



Ciao

Fantastica parla di dimensioni, non rivolti alla grandezza, ma in proporzione alla grandezza. 
È diverso. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2015)

Penso che già non abbiamo chiaro il rapporto con nei stessi e quindi faremmo bene a non cercare di costruire teorie generali sulle quali si arrabattano gli specialisti.
E' da Catalano die che si sta meglio se si è giovani, belli e in ottima forma, piuttosto che vecchi brutti e con un corpo che non risponde ai bisogni e desideri.
Diamoci una calmata.

C'è un gioco mentale facile facile: chiudiamo gli occhi e immaginiamo di riaprirli e guadarci allo specchio e di vederci come la persona più bella che riusciamo a immaginare.
Che orrore!
Vero?
Allora se CI piacciamo abbastanza da non voler essere altro che noi stessi, vogliamoci bene e trattiamo con amore quell'immagine lì.


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Fantastica parla di dimensioni, non rivolti alla grandezza, ma in proporzione alla grandezza.
> È diverso.
> ...


NMmm.. mi sa che non ho capito proprio. Mi puoi spiegare?


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> NMmm.. mi sa che non ho capito proprio. Mi puoi spiegare?



Ciao

ho capito che l'essere troppo magri o troppo in sovrappeso (non dovuto a malattie, medicinali ecc.) può essere interpretato come una forma di comunicazione. Non intendeva l'essere piccoli o grandi. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che già non abbiamo chiaro il rapporto con nei stessi e quindi faremmo bene a non cercare di costruire teorie generali sulle quali si arrabattano gli specialisti.
> E' da Catalano die che si sta meglio se si è giovani, belli e in ottima forma, piuttosto che vecchi brutti e con un corpo che non risponde ai bisogni e desideri.
> Diamoci una calmata.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ci vuole anche una buona dose di auto-sicurezza, che non è per nulla così scontato. 
Io posso ritenermi alla fine quello che voglio, dipende anche di come vengo percepita. 
E ritrovarsi in accordo tra queste due percezioni con piacere ... è una bella cosa. 
Ma per nulla scontato ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito che l'essere troppo magri o troppo in sovrappeso (non dovuto a malattie, medicinali ecc.) può essere interpretato come una forma di comunicazione. Non intendeva l'essere piccoli o grandi.
> 
> ...


Questo l'ho capito, ed è un concetto interessante. Quello che intendevo dire è che tuttavia, pensando praticamente alle persone troppo magre o troppo grasse che conosco, questa corrispondenza così stretta non la trovo. Anzi.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questo l'ho capito, ed è un concetto interessante. Quello che intendevo dire è che tuttavia, pensando praticamente alle persone troppo magre o troppo grasse che conosco, questa corrispondenza così stretta non la trovo. Anzi.


Non so... il mio psico era molto quotato. Ero all'epoca cotta di uno molto molto magro. E lui mi disse di lasciarlo stare, in base a questa sua magrezza e a un sogno che feci. Poi su mia perplessità sul suo considerare la magrezza del corpo come un segnale, lui mi diede quella spiegazione lì. Poi boh...
Certo è che il corpo comunica, che lo vogliamo o no. E le comunicazioni che passa involontariamente sono esattamente quelle che percepiscono gli altri; quelle che trasmettiamo volontariamente, invece, cioè che derivano da una volontà (come mettersi i tacchi alti, oppure truccarsi, cambiare colore dei capelli, oppure indossare un certo abito, o mostrare i muscoli scolpiti, insomma manipolarsi), queste sono forme di comunicazione che _arrivano_ meno delle altre, sebbene siano appariscenti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so... il mio psico era molto quotato. Ero all'epoca cotta di uno molto molto magro. E lui mi disse di lasciarlo stare, in base a questa sua magrezza e a un sogno che feci. Poi su mia perplessità sul suo considerare la magrezza del corpo come un segnale, lui mi diede quella spiegazione lì. Poi boh...
> Certo è che il corpo comunica, che lo vogliamo o no. E le comunicazioni che passa involontariamente sono esattamente quelle che percepiscono gli altri; quelle che trasmettiamo volontariamente, invece, cioè che derivano da una volontà (come mettersi i tacchi alti, oppure truccarsi, cambiare colore dei capelli, oppure indossare un certo abito, o mostrare i muscoli scolpiti, insomma manipolarsi), queste sono forme di comunicazione che _arrivano_ meno delle altre, sebbene siano appariscenti.


Ma l'aveva detto a te in riferimento a quell'uomo e a quella relazione.

Non può essere una regola rigida trasferibile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao
> ci vuole anche una buona dose di auto-sicurezza, che non è per nulla così scontato.
> Io posso ritenermi alla fine quello che voglio, dipende anche di come vengo percepita.
> E ritrovarsi in accordo tra queste due percezioni con piacere ... è una bella cosa.
> ...


Cara Sienne,
per me il corpo e' il musicista ma anche la sinfonia, non uno strumento ne' solo un mezzo. E anche un bel dettaglio o un'anomalia sono solo una riga dello spartito, che pari pari in un altro sistema avrebbero tutt'altro suono. Non si puo' oggettivarlo come "fuori" semplicemente perche' anima-to, e la gestualita', i modi e il come occupa lo spazio sono essi stessi elementi riconosciuti e parlanti, per ognuno in maniera diversa, e per ogni occhio che guarda in modo ancora diverso, attraverso il proprio filtro personale. Forse tutti spazzoliamo e lucidiamo il dritto del tappeto mentre in cuor nostro vorremmo essere amati per la trama invisibile ai piu' del rovescio, vorremmo che la mano che accarezza il disegno del verso giusto fosse capace con la stessa intensita' di scorrere sui nodi del sotto, e che amasse/apprezzasse proprio quelli, piu' del resto.

Non so se si e' capito qualcosa ma giuro che ho delle attenuanti per tal delirio


----------



## LTD (17 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Phillips ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Sienne,
> per me il corpo e' il musicista ma anche la sinfonia, non uno strumento ne' solo un mezzo. E anche un bel dettaglio o un'anomalia sono solo una riga dello spartito, che pari pari in un altro sistema avrebbero tutt'altro suono. Non si puo' oggettivarlo come "fuori" semplicemente perche' anima-to, e la gestualita', i modi e il come occupa lo spazio sono essi stessi elementi riconosciuti e parlanti, per ognuno in maniera diversa, e per ogni occhio che guarda in modo ancora diverso, attraverso il proprio filtro personale. Forse tutti spazzoliamo e lucidiamo il dritto del tappeto mentre in cuor nostro vorremmo essere amati per la trama invisibile ai piu' del rovescio, vorremmo che la mano che accarezza il disegno del verso giusto fosse capace con la stessa intensita' di scorrere sui nodi del sotto, e che amasse/apprezzasse proprio quelli, piu' del resto.
> 
> Non so se si e' capito qualcosa ma giuro che ho delle attenuanti per tal delirio




beh, se è un delirio, è stupendo... l'ho capito e lo condivido


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so... il mio psico era molto quotato. Ero all'epoca cotta di uno molto molto magro. E lui mi disse di lasciarlo stare, in base a questa sua magrezza e a un sogno che feci. Poi su mia perplessità sul suo considerare la magrezza del corpo come un segnale, lui mi diede quella spiegazione lì. Poi boh...
> Certo è che il corpo comunica, che lo vogliamo o no. E le comunicazioni che passa involontariamente sono esattamente quelle che percepiscono gli altri; quelle che trasmettiamo volontariamente, invece, cioè che derivano da una volontà (come mettersi i tacchi alti, oppure truccarsi, cambiare colore dei capelli, oppure indossare un certo abito, o mostrare i muscoli scolpiti, insomma manipolarsi), queste sono forme di comunicazione che _arrivano_ meno delle altre, sebbene siano appariscenti.


Condivido pienamente quando scrivi che il corpo comunica; non condivido invece quando dici che le comunicazioni "involontarie" sono quelle che percepiscono gli altri: per me è esattamente il contrario. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: secondo me il "look" ( soprattutto femminile in questo caso ) è la prima cosa che si nota ( trucco,minigonna,tacchi alti,taglio capelli ),trattandosi di "comunicazione" che noi esterniamo e che molte volte può essere clamorosamente fraintesa ( banalizzo: minigonna o fuseau,,o qualsiasi "richiamo" e sottolineatura dell'aspetto  fisico - purchè non volgare - non sottointendono per antonomasia la "disponibilità" della donna)  da parte dell'uomo. Diverso sono i segnali "involontari" che ognuno di noi,magari inconsapevolemte, "invia" all'altra persona ( siano essi segnali positivi o negativi ); ed in quest'ultimo caso se l'altra persona è un fine osservatore può percepire se nella donna c'è interesse od addirittura l'esatto contrario. Ed è proprio quest'ultimo aspetto la parte affascinante,secondo me,della cinesica o del linguaggio del corpo ( sono convinto che la donna mandi intenzionalmente segnali,di qualsiasi natura essi siano, sta a noi "uomini" prestare la dovuta attanzione e regolarci di conseguenza ).


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> beh, se è un delirio, è stupendo... l'ho capito e lo condivido




Ffffiuuuuu!!! Almeno tu nell'universo :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> banalizzo: minigonna o *fuseau*



Fuseau. Hai scritto fuseau. 

Non sentivo nè leggevo questo termine dagli anni '80, e non so perchè mi ha fatto morire dal ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fuseau. Hai scritto fuseau.
> 
> Non sentivo nè leggevo questo termine dagli anni '80, e non so perchè mi ha fatto morire dal ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oooops.... vecchie reminiscenze,non essendo più  "giovanissimo".... Rispetto ai leggings di oggi non c'è paragone.... 
Sono contento che ti abbia fatto ridere !!!


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> per me il corpo e' il musicista ma anche la sinfonia, non uno strumento ne' solo un mezzo. E anche un bel dettaglio o un'anomalia sono solo una riga dello spartito, che pari pari in un altro sistema avrebbero tutt'altro suono. Non si puo' oggettivarlo come "fuori" semplicemente perche' anima-to, e la gestualita', i modi e il come occupa lo spazio sono essi stessi elementi riconosciuti e parlanti, per ognuno in maniera diversa, e per ogni occhio che guarda in modo ancora diverso, attraverso il proprio filtro personale. Forse tutti spazzoliamo e lucidiamo il dritto del tappeto mentre in cuor nostro vorremmo essere amati per la trama invisibile ai piu' del rovescio, vorremmo che la mano che accarezza il disegno del verso giusto fosse capace con la stessa intensita' di scorrere sui nodi del sotto, e che amasse/apprezzasse proprio quelli, piu' del resto.
> 
> Non so se si e' capito qualcosa ma giuro che ho delle attenuanti per tal delirio



Ciao

grazie ... bel post! 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so... il mio psico era molto quotato. *Ero all'epoca cotta di uno molto molto magro. E lui mi disse di lasciarlo stare, in base a questa sua magrezza e a un sogno che feci. *Poi su mia perplessità sul suo considerare la magrezza del corpo come un segnale, lui mi diede quella spiegazione lì. Poi boh...
> Certo è che il corpo comunica, che lo vogliamo o no. E le comunicazioni che passa involontariamente sono esattamente quelle che percepiscono gli altri; quelle che trasmettiamo volontariamente, invece, cioè che derivano da una volontà (come mettersi i tacchi alti, oppure truccarsi, cambiare colore dei capelli, oppure indossare un certo abito, o mostrare i muscoli scolpiti, insomma manipolarsi), queste sono forme di comunicazione che _arrivano_ meno delle altre, sebbene siano appariscenti.


:miiiii:
Quindi secondo questo psico, la magrezza ed un sogno sono motivi sufficienti per interrompere una relazione?


----------



## Spot (19 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so... il mio psico era molto quotato. Ero all'epoca cotta di uno molto molto magro. E lui mi disse di lasciarlo stare, in base a questa sua magrezza e a un sogno che feci. Poi su mia perplessità sul suo considerare la magrezza del corpo come un segnale, lui mi diede quella spiegazione lì. Poi boh...
> Certo è che il corpo comunica, che lo vogliamo o no. E le comunicazioni che passa involontariamente sono esattamente quelle che percepiscono gli altri; quelle che trasmettiamo volontariamente, invece, cioè che derivano da una volontà (come mettersi i tacchi alti, oppure truccarsi, cambiare colore dei capelli, oppure indossare un certo abito, o mostrare i muscoli scolpiti, insomma manipolarsi), queste sono forme di comunicazione che _arrivano_ meno delle altre, sebbene siano appariscenti.


Ovviamente non mi volevo eleggere al di sopra del tuo psico. E sono d'accordo nel dire che il corpo comunica.
Semplicemente conosco persone magrissime e persone molto sovrappeso, se non obese, e se penso a loro, con le loro relazioni e il loro carattere, non mi sembrano soggetti che dicono "stammi lontano". E ti dirò, anzi, che alcuni, nonostante il loro peso, con la loro fisicità e i loro atteggiamenti sembrano dire "stammi vicino".
Almeno è quello che vedo io, magari esistono sfumature più piccole che non colgo.

Ma alla fine hai seguito il consiglio?


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Semplicemente conosco persone magrissime e persone molto sovrappeso, se non obese, e se penso a loro, con le loro relazioni e il loro carattere, non mi sembrano soggetti che dicono "stammi lontano". E ti dirò, anzi, che alcuni, nonostante il loro peso, con la loro fisicità e i loro atteggiamenti sembrano dire "stammi vicino".


Completamente daccordo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii:
> Quindi secondo questo psico, la magrezza ed un sogno sono motivi sufficienti per interrompere una relazione?


Non c'era una relazione. Io ero cotta di questo tipo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ovviamente non mi volevo eleggere al di sopra del tuo psico. E sono d'accordo nel dire che il corpo comunica.
> Semplicemente conosco persone magrissime e persone molto sovrappeso, se non obese, e se penso a loro, con le loro relazioni e il loro carattere, non mi sembrano soggetti che dicono "stammi lontano". E ti dirò, anzi, che alcuni, nonostante il loro peso, con la loro fisicità e i loro atteggiamenti sembrano dire "stammi vicino".
> Almeno è quello che vedo io, magari esistono sfumature più piccole che non colgo.
> 
> Ma alla fine hai seguito il consiglio?


Certo che ho seguito il consiglio! Se fai una psicoanalisi devi affidarti al tuo psico, se no cosa spendi i soldi a fare?
Quanto alle misure del corpo... boh. Diciamo che, da quando me lo disse, ci faccio caso, ma non è un fattore che influisce sulle mie decisioni se frequentare o meno una persona. 
Ho notato però che tra le mie amicizie scarseggiano sia i molto magri che i molto grassi.


----------

